# HFH 2016 Venue and date announcement



## rickg (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi all,

Don't need any names or deposits at this time, this is just to let everyone know the date and venue for 2016.

Date: Mon 24th October 2016. (Edited)
Venue: Camberley Heath

Price, food, etc, will be the same as last year...... Further information will be posted in due course by myself or Richart.

The new Charity site will be live around Apr/May

Start planning!!!! :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 19, 2016)

Good work Rick and Richart :thup:


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks a gorgeous venue!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 19, 2016)

Class act guys,  can see a few twisting Anthony's arm for preview sessions 

Great course, lovely clubhouse, pray for the weather


----------



## selwood90 (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone got any info on the prices last year? Rather new myself but tempted to give it a crack. What's the worst that can happen right?!


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2016)

Excellent, well done Rick & Rich, will start looking for a Sunday game & accommodation now &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2016)

selwood90 said:



			Anyone got any info on the prices last year? Rather new myself but tempted to give it a crack. What's the worst that can happen right?!
		
Click to expand...

Overall including donation to charity , the round , raffle tickets and meal it's about Â£100 - it's a steal for a great day out with great company and playing a top 100 course


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			Excellent, well done Rick & Rich, will start looking for a Sunday game & accommodation now ï‘ïŒâ›³ï¸
		
Click to expand...

That's my accommodation booked, I'm in the Village Hotel in Farnborough on Sunday, just 10 minutes from the golf course and I got a double room with single occupancy for only Â£35 :clap: 

Now to start looking for the traditional curry house meet for the night before :thup:


----------



## rickg (Jan 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			That's my accommodation booked, I'm in the Village Hotel in Farnborough on Sunday, just 10 minutes from the golf course and I got a double room with single occupancy for only Â£35 :clap: 

Now to start looking for the traditional curry house meet for the night before :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What took you so long? :rofl:


----------



## selwood90 (Jan 19, 2016)

Right near my birthday, so tempted to come along. As much as I don't know any of you. From what iv read from others that have turned up to meets for the first time it sounds like we are more than welcome. All handicaps play right?


----------



## rickg (Jan 19, 2016)

selwood90 said:



			Right near my birthday, so tempted to come along. As much as I don't know any of you. From what iv read from others that have turned up to meets for the first time it sounds like we are more than welcome. All handicaps play right?
		
Click to expand...

All are welcome......even Smiffy :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2016)

rickg said:



			What took you so long? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Booking.com is my friend, I'm finding and getting some great cheap deals at top places just lately :smirk:

The early worm and all that...

Think I've found a decent curry house already called Zaffron, there's a good row of various pubs both traditional and a Wetherspoons and then a few restaurants in between them all on that same road, although there looks a really nice Nepalese called the Gurkha Palace a bit further across town, I'll see if Anthony is playing at Hayling with me in a couple of weeks with The Mariners and have a chat with him :thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2016)

Rick it is the 24th October !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Remember we changed the date because I am in St Andrews the previous week.


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Rick it is the 24th October !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Remember we changed the date because I am in St Andrews the previous week.
		
Click to expand...

I hope your joking?????


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			I hope your joking?????
		
Click to expand...

 I wouldn't joke about the date. Rick has had a senior moment.


----------



## rickg (Jan 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Rick it is the 24th October !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Remember we changed the date because I am in St Andrews the previous week.
		
Click to expand...

Oh damn!!!!
I must have lost your email that changed the date as the last one I have shows the 17th, but I remember it now you have said it......we sorted in November and my memory doesn't go back that far.

Philthefragger mod, is there any way you can mod edit the date in thread 1 to the 24th......

Robin, huge apologies.....hopefully you can change your booking date....let me know.

Sorry for the confusion folks.....normal service will be resumed any minute.....


----------



## TXL (Jan 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			Booking.com is my friend, I'm finding and getting some great cheap deals at top places just lately :smirk:

The early worm and all that...

Think I've found a decent curry house already called Zaffron, there's a good row of various pubs both traditional and a Wetherspoons and then a few restaurants in between them all on that same road, although there looks a really nice Nepalese called the Gurkha Palace a bit further across town, I'll see if Anthony is playing at Hayling with me in a couple of weeks with The Mariners and have a chat with him :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have eaten at both. Both are good but I preferred the Gurkha Palace.  There are a few others in North Camp that I believe are good.


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2016)

rickg said:



			Oh damn!!!!
I must have lost your email that changed the date as the last one I have shows the 17th, but I remember it now you have said it......we sorted in November and my memory doesn't go back that far.

Philthefragger mod, is there any way you can mod edit the date in thread 1 to the 24th......

*Robin, huge apologies.....hopefully you can change your booking date....let me know.*

Sorry for the confusion folks.....normal service will be resumed any minute.....
		
Click to expand...

I've had to do a separate booking, it's that cheap at a hugely discounted price it was non-refundable and wouldn't let me amend the dates, you owe me a round around the Centurion :smirk:


----------



## rickg (Jan 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've had to do a separate booking, it's that cheap at a hugely discounted price it was non-refundable and wouldn't let me amend the dates, you owe me a round around the Centurion :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Deal......sorry...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 19, 2016)

Date changed in 1st post
Do I get a round at centurion too


----------



## rickg (Jan 19, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Date changed in 1st thread
Do I get a round at centurion too  

Click to expand...

Yes.....you and Fish!!!!!! Thanks a lot Phil...saved my bacon!!
It's not good being a Senior!


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

rickg said:



			It's not good being a Senior!
		
Click to expand...

 I put it down to your brain being in turmoil after the Cup thrashing.

Oh and you being old.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 20, 2016)

I can't stay over but it's just 2 hours there and again home.

Callander marked and booking day off work!

Next to find a care share for a day return.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			I hope your joking?????
		
Click to expand...

The early worm and all that......


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 20, 2016)

May partake in this too. Looks a cracking course.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2016)

Holiday provisionally booked.
Really looking forward to this once again, especially as I enjoyed Camberley so much when Phil & Tony organised it for the Tuesday after last HFH day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

All booked and room in the Travelodge in town to sort 

Looking forward to playing there in July as well


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2016)

Could I play the front 9 twice?
I get knackered on the later holes....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All booked and room in the Travelodge in town to sort 

Looking forward to playing there in July as well
		
Click to expand...

What Travelodge have you booked so people can book the other one


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

Well done guys really nice choice,good course and the food here is meant to be really good although I have missed out the 2 times I have played here.

Hope the weather is good as its getting later every year.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jan 20, 2016)

Can someone less confused than me please clarify the date of this please?


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2016)

I'll be up for that if there's room for a lefty


----------



## Jates12 (Jan 20, 2016)

Looking forward to this, First meet. Holiday booked from work and Room to be booked on Friday. Excited for this.


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			Can someone less confused than me please clarify the date of this please?
		
Click to expand...

 24th October. Opening post has been amended.:thup:

I did originally book the 17th and then realised I was playing at St Andrews.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done guys really nice choice,good course and the food here is meant to be really good although I have missed out the 2 times I have played here.

Hope the weather is good as its getting later every year.
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed a great course, the 16th and 18th owe me. As for the food, absolutely, unquestionably, outstandingly fantastic, the meal we had there last year on the Tuesday after H4H was gorgeous, I wanted to lick the plate clean, the gravy that accompanied the pork was divine.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Yes indeed a great course, the 16th and 18th owe me. As for the food, absolutely, unquestionably, outstandingly fantastic, the meal we had there last year on the Tuesday after H4H was gorgeous, I wanted to lick the plate clean, the gravy that accompanied the pork was divine.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic crackling too!
:thup:


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			24th October. Opening post has been amended.:thup:

I did originally book the 17th and then realised I was playing at St Andrews.

Click to expand...

Day off work booked and hotel all sorted. Will the Curry be in Farnborough or Camberley? What sort of turnout do you get?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 20, 2016)

I might pop up for the curry  :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

Can you please add me to the names. I've booked the day already to avoid the farce I had last year.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah stick the Geordie Massive down as well. 

Okay one of us will be massive (Cough Kraxx), as I'll be a svelt lean mean golfing machine, probably playing off 26, but hell you can't have everything.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

Can I just clarify [Ricks original post]

WE DONT NEED NAMES YET[is it really that difficult]


----------



## philly169 (Jan 20, 2016)

rickg said:



			Yes.....you and Fish!!!!!! Thanks a lot Phil...saved my bacon!!
It's not good being a Senior!
		
Click to expand...

Can I join in just coz? lol

Lets hope it doesn't rain as much as West Hill!


----------



## Craggles89 (Jan 20, 2016)

What kind of time do these things start, just so I can decide whether to drive there on the day or stay the night before?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What Travelodge have you booked so people can book the other one 

Click to expand...

Camberly central is only a mile away but a few others are only a couple of miles away


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Craggles89 said:



			What kind of time do these things start, just so I can decide whether to drive there on the day or stay the night before?
		
Click to expand...

Normally around 9:30


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 20, 2016)

what sort of time has it been known to finish in the past? its a 2 hour drive for me so i want to make sure i would be back for a reasonable time after for work if i were to come.


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Craggles89 said:



			What kind of time do these things start, just so I can decide whether to drive there on the day or stay the night before?
		
Click to expand...

It will be a shotgun start around 9.30. Bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes stableford, and a huge lunch, auction (one of the highlights of the day, Mark Head is back !!) and prize giving. Finished by about 5.30


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 20, 2016)

Holiday requested.  I am still 50/50, but if I have the day booked off, then I can make a decision later!!  Course looks fantastic, and I fancy taking a GM Staffer on....


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			Day off work booked and hotel all sorted. Will the Curry be in Farnborough or Camberley? What sort of turnout do you get?
		
Click to expand...

 Between 80 and 100 judging by last three years. Guests will be allowed, though places will go to forumers first. Games on the Sunday and Tuesday will be arranged for those that are staying over.

Fish is arranging the curry, so details will follow once he has sussed out the best curry house.:thup:


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Between 80 and 100 judging by last three years. Guests will be allowed, though places will go to forumers first. Games on the Sunday and Tuesday will be arranged for those that are staying over.

Fish is arranging the curry, so details will follow once he has sussed out the best curry house.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great, Thanks for organising


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			Day off work booked and hotel all sorted. Will the Curry be in Farnborough or Camberley? What sort of turnout do you get?
		
Click to expand...

I will be starting a specific thread of its own regarding the nights entertainment before H4H. 

Usually meeting up before in a pub/bar and then moving onto a restaurant and then back to a pub to knobble the opposition&#128521;

I'm only looking at Farnborough and have already made some enquiries so an announcement will be forthcoming, but, I'll set up the thread prior to gauge interest which is usually very good and well attended and also serves as a great ice breaker for newbies attending their first meet to share a few jars before the big day and get to know a few regular forumites. &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## slowhand (Jan 20, 2016)

What about players without an official handicap? Are we allowed to play as well or are we barred? (Used to have one and now play to about 26).


----------



## DRW (Jan 20, 2016)

Just looked at the website, looks a lovely course. Drooling!! 

Hope I can make it and get in. It is the same week as school half term.

How long is that 5th par 4 487 yards shock!


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

Checking out booking.com the Hilton in Bracknell (20 min drive to Camberley) has 54% off today, Â£64 a night, double bed, free cancellation up until the 21st Oct.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Checking out booking.com the Hilton in Bracknell (20 min drive to Camberley) has 54% off today, Â£64 a night, double bed, free cancellation up until the 21st Oct.
		
Click to expand...

The Travelodge in Camberley and Frimley will be about Â£30-40 quid for the Sunday night but won't be able to book until March


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Travelodge in Camberley and Frimley will be about Â£30-40 quid for the Sunday night but won't be able to book until March
		
Click to expand...


I have just booked the Travelodge in Farnborough, Â£31


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			I will be starting a specific thread of its own regarding the nights entertainment before H4H. 

Usually meeting up before in a pub/bar and then moving onto a restaurant and then back to a pub to knobble the opposition&#62985;

I'm only looking at Farnborough and have already made some enquiries so an announcement will be forthcoming, but, I'll set up the thread prior to gauge interest which is usually very good and well attended and also serves as a great ice breaker for newbies attending their first meet to share a few jars before the big day and get to know a few regular forumites. &#62541;&#62412;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

As a newbie myself this sounds like a good craic. Looking forward to the thread. I am assuming it will be an alchohol free evening due to golf the next day?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			I have just booked the Travelodge in Farnborough, Â£31
		
Click to expand...

Good work it seems to be allowing bookings now 

All the nearest Travelodges - Camberly , Central , Frimely etc all Â£31 for the Sunday night


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			As a newbie myself this sounds like a good craic. Looking forward to the thread. I am assuming it will be an alchohol free evening due to golf the next day?

Click to expand...

Only if your name is Fish, who'll be trying to win it again this year <Bu-cough-ll>


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Checking out booking.com the Hilton in Bracknell (20 min drive to Camberley) has 54% off today, Â£64 a night, double bed, free cancellation up until the 21st Oct.
		
Click to expand...

Village Hotel in Farnborough has an amazing double room for only Â£35, sleeps 1 or 2  :thup:

http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/vil...1d2da0f8c14997c9155c376cX1;type=total;ucfs=1&

Only 10 minutes from the course and no doubt where we'll be drinking and eating the night before, so no taxi's.


----------



## TXL (Jan 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Checking out booking.com the Hilton in Bracknell (20 min drive to Camberley) has 54% off today, Â£64 a night, double bed, free cancellation up until the 21st Oct.
		
Click to expand...

It's only a 20min drive out of rush hour! 

Best Travelodge to stay at is the Frimley one on Portsmouth Road - almost walking distance from the course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

TXL said:



			It's only a 20min drive out of rush hour! 

Best Travelodge to stay at is the Frimley one on Portsmouth Road - almost walking distance from the course.
		
Click to expand...

Think that's the one I'll be looking at :thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 20, 2016)

Is there going to be a limit on number of players for this event?


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Travelodge in Camberley and Frimley will be about Â£30-40 quid for the Sunday night but won't be able to book until March
		
Click to expand...

Fairpoint, but more than likely myself and Stu will be coming down on the Saturday and staying for 3 nights, plus the Hilton has a pool and Jacuzzi  a quick dip after a round and a soak in the Jacuzzi with a cold beer to follow, champion, the only way you'll get bubbles in a bath in the travelodge is with a mushy pea and bean combo.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Village Hotel in Farnborough has an amazing double room for only Â£35, sleeps 1 or 2  :thup:

http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/vil...1d2da0f8c14997c9155c376cX1;type=total;ucfs=1&

Only 10 minutes from the course and no doubt where we'll be drinking and eating the night before, so no taxi's.
		
Click to expand...

I have booked here seems like a fair deal


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

TXL said:



			It's only a 20min drive out of rush hour! 

Best Travelodge to stay at is the Frimley one on Portsmouth Road - almost walking distance from the course.
		
Click to expand...

Good point


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Fairpoint, but more than likely myself and Stu will be coming down on the Saturday and staying for 3 nights, plus the Hilton has a pool and Jacuzzi  a quick dip after a round and a soak in the Jacuzzi with a cold beer to follow, champion, the only way you'll get bubbles in a bath in the travelodge is with a mushy pea and bean combo.
		
Click to expand...

The thought of you and Stu in jacuzzi isn't good - especially after his curries 

Do you two fancy a game at mine on the Saturday ?


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I have booked here seems like a fair deal
		
Click to expand...

Using the booking link Fish provided, unless I'm looking at the wrong page, they're after Â£430 for three nights for one person.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Using the booking link Fish provided, unless I'm looking at the wrong page, they're after Â£430 for three nights for one person.
		
Click to expand...

Is that including a Saturday night?

Village hotels charge a bomb for a Saturday night.


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Is there going to be a limit on number of players for this event?
		
Click to expand...

Very rare it gets to an amount to worry about, we do have some tee's doubled up, if 7 tee's are doubled that's a 100 field :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Using the booking link Fish provided, unless I'm looking at the wrong page, they're after Â£430 for three nights for one person.
		
Click to expand...

As Glyn said mate a premium for Saturdays I suspect.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			As Glyn said mate a premium for Saturdays I suspect.
		
Click to expand...

Guess that's it, three nights, Sat, Sun and Mon


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Guess that's it, three nights, Sat, Sun and Mon
		
Click to expand...

Travelodge or premier inn are Normally ok for the Saturday night.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

TXL said:



			It's only a 20min drive out of rush hour! 

Best Travelodge to stay at is the Frimley one on Portsmouth Road - almost walking distance from the course.
		
Click to expand...

Just looked at this one, seems to be the place to go, 40+ parking spaces, as they are next door to a Toby Carvery, and while the Travelodge only does breakfast boxes, I dare say the Toby will do a cracking all you an eat breakfast.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Just looked at this one, seems to be the place to go, 40+ parking spaces, as they are next door to a Toby Carvery, and while the Travelodge only does breakfast boxes, I dare say the Toby will do a cracking all you an eat breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

It might have the same breakie we had at Woking last year mate ?


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2016)

I think I'll just get up early and drive down on the day as its only about 90 mins in the car (if the M25 is working)


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 20, 2016)

I have booked the Village too. I drove down this year and only just got there in time. The traffic was horrendous so I am taking my wife's advice for the first time ever.


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			I have booked the Village too. I drove down this year and only just got there in time. The traffic was horrendous so I am taking my wife's advice for the first time ever.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard, looks a great place and at Â£35 it's a steal :thup:

I wonder how long it will take for the system to recognise a surge of bookings and start to see the prices rise? and so on that point, get booking peeps


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 20, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Just looked at the website, looks a lovely course. Drooling!! 

Hope I can make it and get in. It is the same week as school half term.

How long is that 5th par 4 487 yards shock!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't play that long. Great golf hole. In fact, great golf course, just a shame the 18th is such a pants hole


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Doesn't play that long. Great golf hole. In fact, great golf course, just a shame the 18th is such a pants hole
		
Click to expand...

The 18th will be driveable, I sliced a 3 wood to the bottom of the hill, okay I topped my first into the gorse and then sliced my second to the bottom of the hill, so I reckon a good straight drive would see you on the green or just a chip away.

(_*And so begins the fairy tales and tall stories *_)


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you two fancy a game at mine on the Saturday ?
		
Click to expand...

Yup we'd be up for that, thank you very much.


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			In fact, great golf course, just a shame the 18th is such a pants hole
		
Click to expand...

Driver, single putt. Well that was how Swinger played it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Yup we'd be up for that, thank you very much.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted :thup:

Will sort details out nearer the time


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Fairpoint, but more than likely myself and Stu will be coming down on the Saturday and staying for 3 nights, plus the Hilton has a pool and Jacuzzi  a quick dip after a round and a soak in the Jacuzzi with a cold beer to follow, champion, the only way you'll get bubbles in a bath in the travelodge is with a mushy pea and bean combo.
		
Click to expand...

 Presume you boys will be looking for a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday ? If so I will start warning the members.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Presume you boys will be looking for a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday ? If so I will start warning the members.

Click to expand...

Me too this year


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm up for this. Great cause, fantastic venue, top value & Rick has guaranteed a warm, sunny, wind free day. Can't wait! http://www.camberleyheathgolfclub.co.uk/scorecard

Now to find accommodation nearby for a cheeky practice round on the Sunday afternoon...:cheers:


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Me too this year
		
Click to expand...

 Invitation only dear chap. Now let's think about all your very rude comments about me in the last few months.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Presume you boys will be looking for a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday ? If so I will start warning the members.

Click to expand...

Yes please, I'll look to go drab this year, maybe something from the Khaki or Grey palette, yeah right like I'll wear something dull and boring for the H4H weekend. I've done blue, and it was orange last year, thinking maybe hi-vis yellow this year.


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Invitation only dear chap. Now let's think about all your very rude comments about me in the last few months.

Click to expand...

I might as well leave my clubs at home then


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 20, 2016)

Travelodge booked. Bloody hope I get an invite...pretty please


----------



## MikeH (Jan 20, 2016)

excellent... 10 minutes from the new GM Towers in Farnborough. Will ensure a good team turnout


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Travelodge booked. Bloody hope I get an invite...pretty please 

Click to expand...

The whole forum is invited :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Travelodge Frimley booked for the Sunday night Â£31 bargain as it looks the closest to the golf course the next morning.

The Toby carvery for breakfast is going to get a right hammering as I cant survive on a bacon roll till mid afternoon.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Yes please, I'll look to go drab this year, maybe something from the Khaki or Grey palette, yeah right like I'll wear something dull and boring for the H4H weekend. I've done blue, and it was orange last year, thinking maybe hi-vis yellow this year.
		
Click to expand...

Now that I would like to see.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Travelodge booked. Bloody hope I get an invite...pretty please 

Click to expand...

Haha you booked your digs before the invite  now that's assumption


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Travelodge Frimley booked also :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Village Hotel in Farnborough has an amazing double room for only Â£35, sleeps 1 or 2  :thup:

http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/vil...1d2da0f8c14997c9155c376cX1;type=total;ucfs=1&

Only 10 minutes from the course and no doubt where we'll be drinking and eating the night before, so no taxi's.
		
Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			I have booked here seems like a fair deal
		
Click to expand...




Bigfoot said:



			I have booked the Village too. I drove down this year and only just got there in time. The traffic was horrendous so I am taking my wife's advice for the first time ever.
		
Click to expand...

Myself and my infinitely more useful wife are also booked in.

Good spot Robin, thanks :thup:

All I need now is for your chosen eaterie to serve sensible food as well as muck and our evening is sorted


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2016)

For those booking the Village hotel at Farnborough its Â£32 on there own website.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Myself and my infinitely more useful wife are also booked in.

Good spot Robin, thanks :thup:

All I need now is for your chosen eaterie to serve sensible food as well as muck and our evening is sorted 

Click to expand...

A pleasure to have the reigning champion:whoo: and wife staying.

Robin wont let us down always looks after us well with the curry:cheers:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 20, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Haha you booked your digs before the invite  now that's assumption
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Travelodge Frimley booked also :thup:
		
Click to expand...

They're gonna have a shock when this mob decends on their quiet little hotel :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			They're gonna have a shock when this mob decends on their quiet little hotel :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You should have seen Travelodge Fleet's faces 2 years ago when the North West mafia turned up .


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

MikeH said:



			excellent... 10 minutes from the new GM Towers in Farnborough. Will ensure a good team turnout
		
Click to expand...

 You couldn't get an office in HW then Mike.

Good to have GM on board as always.:thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Travelodge Frimley booked also :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Best place to stay. Just up the road from the Club.:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jan 20, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Robin wont let us down always looks after us well with the curry:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the curry will be amazing, but one of us doesn't eat anything remotely spicy, or with any sauce, or red meat, or fish, or pizza, or garlic, or pasta................. &#128551;


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			I might as well leave my clubs at home then 

Click to expand...

 Fortunately for you I have a very poor memory.

I will have limited spaces, so will give those travelling longest distances priority as before. Think everyone got a game that wanted one last year. Hopefully a few other forumers will be able to offer some golf on Sunday, and on the Tuesday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You should have seen Travelodge Fleet's faces 2 years ago when the North West mafia turned up .
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully a load can come down again this year :thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hopefully a load can come down again this year :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 It would be good, even if they were very bad losers on the day. Come on you Southern Softies.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I'm sure the curry will be amazing, but one of us doesn't eat anything remotely spicy, or with any sauce, or red meat, or fish, or pizza, or garlic, or pasta................. &#128551;
		
Click to expand...

I love a challenge, there is a specific thread up now for it, so post in their any special diets or fads so I can work on things, they'll have plenty of notice and time then to keep my flock happy &#128077;&#128526;


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

I note there's a little backwater golf course up the road called Hartley Wintney, why don't we all descend on that on Sunday


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2016)

Sod it, booked the Travelodge in Frimley for the Sunday night, might consider coming down the Saturday once I know the fixtures for next season, and with us being in the Champions league, we may have a Saturday game.

Come on the NW crew.

We'd better get it in before it drops out the UK top 100.

#borderline.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

Plenty of travel lodges in Bracknell (two) and accommodation at the Weather Vane (Premier Inn). Only a 20 minute drive away. Some decent curry houses on offer


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sod it, booked the Travelodge in Frimley for the Sunday night, might consider coming down the Saturday once I know the fixtures for next season, and with us being in the Champions league, we may have a Saturday game.

Come on the NW crew.

We'd better get it in before it drops out the UK top 100.

#borderline.

Click to expand...

&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## rickg (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sod it, booked the Travelodge in Frimley for the Sunday night, might consider coming down the Saturday once I know the fixtures for next season. 

Come on the NW crew
D
		
Click to expand...

Made my day this post!!! :cheers:


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sod it, booked the Travelodge in Frimley for the Sunday night, might consider coming down the Saturday once I know the fixtures for next season, and with us being in the Champions league, we may have a Saturday game.

Come on the NW crew.

We'd better get it in before it drops out the UK top 100.

#borderline.

Click to expand...

 Good news LB.


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

You do want to try and get in the Travelodge at Frimley if you can. It is a stones throw from the course (Forum throwing) The traffic around the course is very busy in rush hour, even half term week. As it is a shotgun start you do not want to be late.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sod it, booked the Travelodge in Frimley for the Sunday night, might consider coming down the Saturday once I know the fixtures for next season, and with us being in the Champions league, we may have a Saturday game.

Come on the NW crew.

We'd better get it in before it drops out the UK top 100.

#borderline.

Click to expand...

That's a relief, at least I don't have to share with you again.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sod it, booked the Travelodge in Frimley for the Sunday night, might consider coming down the Saturday once I know the fixtures for next season, and with us being in the Champions league, we may have a Saturday game.

Come on the NW crew.

We'd better get it in before it drops out the UK top 100.

#borderline.

Click to expand...

Quite fancy this again this year.

What golf you planning Pedro, rounds on Sunday and Tuesday aswell?

I can't do anything first half of the year for non-golfing reasons so wouldn't mind a trip this time of year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Quite fancy this again this year.

What golf you planning Pedro, rounds on Sunday and Tuesday aswell?

I can't do anything first half of the year for non-golfing reasons so wouldn't mind a trip this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Great to see LB coming and hopefully you can join - will see what's around for a game on Tuesday in the area or somewhere possibly halfway - maybe Studley Wood or Oxfordshire ?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 20, 2016)

Lots of people booking rooms well in advance, is everyone guaranteed a game or is it first come first serve?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Village Hotel in Farnborough has an amazing double room for only Â£35, sleeps 1 or 2  :thup:

http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/vil...1d2da0f8c14997c9155c376cX1;type=total;ucfs=1&

Only 10 minutes from the course and no doubt where we'll be drinking and eating the night before, so no taxi's.
		
Click to expand...

Booked.  :thup:

If Blackmoor fills up then I may be able to get 3 onto mine for the Sunday, *however* that will depend on next year's Championship fixturesâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Lots of people booking rooms well in advance, is everyone guaranteed a game or is it first come first serve?
		
Click to expand...

Judging by previous years all forumers will get a game. May have a restriction on guests. We can have at least 100 players, but more likely to be around the 80/90 mark.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great to see LB coming and hopefully you can join - will see what's around for a game on Tuesday in the area or somewhere possibly halfway - maybe Studley Wood or Oxfordshire ?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely coming for it, booked the Travelodge in Frimley aswell for Sunday and Monday nights and roped in Junior :cheers:

Will be looking for a game Sunday afternoon and Tuesday before heading back up the road. I've no idea what's round there really so any suggestions welcomed :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

Plenty around but if you have a chance to play Blackmoor (if you haven't and Richart can do the honours) then it's worth doing


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Definitely coming for it, booked the Travelodge in Frimley aswell for Sunday and Monday nights and roped in Junior :cheers:

Will be looking for a game Sunday afternoon and Tuesday before heading back up the road. I've no idea what's round there really so any suggestions welcomed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Great news.:thup: I am sure we can get the Northern boys a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday


----------



## Junior (Jan 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Definitely coming for it, booked the Travelodge in Frimley aswell for Sunday and Monday nights and roped in Junior :cheers:

Will be looking for a game Sunday afternoon and Tuesday before heading back up the road. I've no idea what's round there really so any suggestions welcomed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Beat me too it.....   Going to pop my Surrey Sandbelt cherry at last !!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

I'll have a look around for Tuesday and see what's around - only issue with a lot of members clubs is its ladies day so somewhat like Frilford coild be good


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Booked.  :thup:

If Blackmoor fills up then I may be able to get 3 onto mine for the Sunday, *however* that will depend on next year's Championship fixturesâ€¦â€¦â€¦.

Click to expand...

You and me both the way we are nosediving :rofl:


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Booked.  :thup:

If Blackmoor fills up then I may be able to get 3 onto mine for the Sunday, *however* that will depend on next year's Championship fixturesâ€¦â€¦â€¦.

Click to expand...

 You may get lucky and have a Thursday evening league game.


----------



## rickg (Jan 20, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Lots of people booking rooms well in advance, is everyone guaranteed a game or is it first come first serve?
		
Click to expand...

The charity website will go live around Apr/May. At this point, those that want to play will go on line and pay a deposit. This guarantees their place. There will be space for between 90-100 players.
Historically, all those that want to play have got a game and we usually end up having to scramble towards the end to make up the numbers.

We limit it initially to forum members only (plus any guest that have played previously). Then we open it up to guests and we usually give preference to anyone that has to travel a long way for petrol savings.

From my recollection, everyone that has wanted to play has always secured a place.
When I do create the charity page, I'll announce it in the evening to give most people an even chance to secure their place.

If history is to be repeated, there will be a mad flurry at the start to take us to around 50 players, then it will die off as people join in dribs and drabs.

Around August/September, we'll get another surge as we open it up to guests and HFH Fever sets in...

Then end of September, Rich and I start panicking as we will only have around 70 players and we'll get the usual comments to open it up to Twitter and Facebook to get more numbers.....(which we always resist) 

This is also usually the time when people start to pull out for various reasons (mostly genuine):rofl: We'll see around 5-10 pull outs.

Around this time forummers will frantically bid to play with the GM staff and hopefully Rick and Pete again...

Then at the start/mid October it all comes together and those holding out come out of the woodwork to fill the final few slots.

On the day, despite being told to get there early as its a shotgun start and being warned about the M25 car park, there will be 3 or 4 that are late which means I will also be late to my groups tee as I wait for them and show them where to go... 

Eventually we will all tee off, have a great time, raise a load of cash, have a giggle at Nasher buying his own stuff back at the auction, pig out on fabulous food, buy fabulous gifts and 4 ball vouchers at the auction, find out who the biggest bandit (sorry winner) was,  listen intently my short speech,  get tearyeyed as James tells us what it means to the Charity as he accepts the cheque.

Then some bright spark will ask when is next years event!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Great news.:thup: I am sure we can get the Northern boys a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Cheers richart :thup:

Would be great to get a game there after all the reviews on here.

Might bring my yips back right enough! :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Jan 20, 2016)

So happy the Northern mob are coming this year!! :whoo:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Judging by previous years all forumers will get a game. May have a restriction on guests. We can have at least 100 players, but more likely to be around the 80/90 mark.
		
Click to expand...

A mate wants to come down as well and we are going to book into Frimley Hall so the other halves can enjoy the spa treatments on Sunday and Monday. Will probably be looking for a game on the Sunday as well. ne:


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			A mate wants to come down as well and we are going to book into Frimley Hall so the other halves can enjoy the spa treatments on Sunday and Monday. Will probably be looking for a game on the Sunday as well. ne:
		
Click to expand...

 Just keep them away from Pennyhill Park.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Just keep them away from Pennyhill Park.

Click to expand...

Or take out a second mortgage


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

rickg said:



			So happy the Northern mob are coming this year!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

It will be great if they all come down again :thup:


----------



## sam85 (Jan 20, 2016)

Only down the road from me and a course I've been meaning to play for a while now so I'll definitely be putting my name down. 
Would be happy to host anyone looking for a game on the Sunday and possibly the Tuesday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Only down the road from me and a course I've been meaning to play for a while now so I'll definitely be putting my name down. 
Would be happy to host anyone looking for a game on the Sunday and possibly the Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you play?


----------



## sam85 (Jan 20, 2016)

Might of been a good idea to include that I guess, West Byfleet Homer


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Might of been a good idea to include that I guess, West Byfleet Homer
		
Click to expand...

 West Byfleet is a nice course. perhaps a game there on the Tuesday, assuming it is not ladies day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah I tried to arrange a game for 16 of us last year at West Byfleet but they said I couldnt because it was ladies day on the Tuesday


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Only down the road from me and a course I've been meaning to play for a while now so I'll definitely be putting my name down. 
Would be happy to host anyone looking for a game on the Sunday and possibly the Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

 It is a cracking course, that goes under the radar. Facilities are fantastic, and the food always great. We will get the course to ourselves.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Might of been a good idea to include that I guess, West Byfleet Homer
		
Click to expand...

I'm local so if you don't get too many takers I'd love a game there


----------



## sam85 (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			West Byfleet is a nice course. perhaps a game there on the Tuesday, assuming it is not ladies day.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh it's nice enough, best thing is it's playable all year round so shouldn't be any problems in October. Ladies day is Thursday's as far as I'm aware so Tuesday should be fine.

We get a reduced rate at your place so I've been fortunate to play there a few times now, comes 2nd of the courses I've played only behind St. Georges Hill.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah I tried to arrange a game for 16 of us last year at West Byfleet but they said I couldnt because it was ladies day on the Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

Just checked the diary Phil, ladies day is definitely Thursday, maybe they've changed it this year. Don't tend to play much midweek apart from the summer so I wouldn't know.


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Yeh it's nice enough, best thing is it's playable all year round so shouldn't be any problems in October. Ladies day is Thursday's as far as I'm aware so Tuesday should be fine.

We get a reduced rate at your place so I've been fortunate to play there a few times now, comes 2nd of the courses I've played only behind St. Georges Hill.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, we have a reciprocal with you. Only played WB a couple of times with my golf society. For some reason they have stopped going, which is a shame as I like the course. Reminds me of North Hants in places.

If you fancy a game at Blackmoor let me know. We have similar drainage to you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Just checked the diary Phil, ladies day is definitely Thursday, maybe they've changed it this year. Don't tend to play much midweek apart from the summer so I wouldn't know.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know. Very keen on this


----------



## sam85 (Jan 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm local so if you don't get too many takers I'd love a game there
		
Click to expand...

No problem Homer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Just checked the diary Phil, ladies day is definitely Thursday, maybe they've changed it this year. Don't tend to play much midweek apart from the summer so I wouldn't know.
		
Click to expand...

Then I may well get in touch to see if we can get something arranged for a people to play on the Tuesday afterwards Sam - if that's ok with you ?


----------



## sam85 (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Yes, we have a reciprocal with you. Only played WB a couple of times with my golf society. For some reason they have stopped going, which is a shame as I like the course. Reminds me of North Hants in places.

If you fancy a game at Blackmoor let me know. We have similar drainage to you.

Click to expand...

Sounds good richart, never get tired of playing blackmoor.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then I may well get in touch to see if we can get something arranged for a people to play on the Tuesday afterwards Sam - if that's ok with you ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh go ahead Phil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Yeh go ahead Phil.
		
Click to expand...

Ok brilliant - once the main thread starts will look to see how many are up for a game on the Tuesday


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm in gents, I just need LB to confirm how long he's staying for before I book into Pennyhill Park


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Just keep them away from Pennyhill Park.

Click to expand...

Had to Google it first just to see what it was. If they see that then they will defo be up for staying there and more than likely relegate us to the Travelodge.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok brilliant - once the main thread starts will look to see how many are up for a game on the Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

Any problems give me a shout.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 20, 2016)

rickg said:



			The charity website will go live around Apr/May. At this point, those that want to play will go on line and pay a deposit. This guarantees their place. There will be space for between 90-100 players.
Historically, all those that want to play have got a game and we usually end up having to scramble towards the end to make up the numbers.

We limit it initially to forum members only (plus any guest that have played previously). Then we open it up to guests and we usually give preference to anyone that has to travel a long way for petrol savings.

From my recollection, everyone that has wanted to play has always secured a place.
When I do create the charity page, I'll announce it in the evening to give most people an even chance to secure their place.

If history is to be repeated, there will be a mad flurry at the start to take us to around 50 players, then it will die off as people join in dribs and drabs.

Around August/September, we'll get another surge as we open it up to guests and HFH Fever sets in...

Then end of September, Rich and I start panicking as we will only have around 70 players and we'll get the usual comments to open it up to Twitter and Facebook to get more numbers.....(which we always resist) 

This is also usually the time when people start to pull out for various reasons (mostly genuine):rofl: We'll see around 5-10 pull outs.

Around this time forummers will frantically bid to play with the GM staff and hopefully Rick and Pete again...

Then at the start/mid October it all comes together and those holding out come out of the woodwork to fill the final few slots.

On the day, despite being told to get there early as its a shotgun start and being warned about the M25 car park, there will be 3 or 4 that are late which means I will also be late to my groups tee as I wait for them and show them where to go... 

Eventually we will all tee off, have a great time, raise a load of cash, have a giggle at Nasher buying his own stuff back at the auction, pig out on fabulous food, buy fabulous gifts and 4 ball vouchers at the auction, find out who the biggest bandit (sorry winner) was,  listen intently my short speech,  get tearyeyed as James tells us what it means to the Charity as he accepts the cheque.

Then some bright spark will ask when is next years event!!! 

Click to expand...

When do *you* get time to play golf?


----------



## rickg (Jan 20, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm in gents, I just need LB to confirm how long he's staying for before I book into Pennyhill Park

Click to expand...

We'd like to reciprocate for the hospitality you showed us in taking us to Liverpools "hottest" nightclub last year so we've booked this for the Sunday evening for you...




Frimley and Camberley Darby and Joan Club.......


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 20, 2016)

Moi aussi as they say en France.

Please include me.


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

rickg said:



			We'd like to reciprocate for the hospitality you showed us in taking us to Liverpools "hottest" nightclub last year so we've booked this for the Sunday evening for you...

View attachment 18194


Frimley and Camberley Darby and Joan Club.......
		
Click to expand...

 Is that Chrisd I can see ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2016)

rickg said:



			We'd like to reciprocate for the hospitality you showed us in taking us to Liverpools "hottest" nightclub last year so we've booked this for the Sunday evening for you...

View attachment 18194


Frimley and Camberley Darby and Joan Club.......
		
Click to expand...

Right up my street that,I hope they've got the bingo on that night:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Right up my street that,I hope they've got the bingo on that night:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You only like them that old as they can't run away :smirk:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			You only like them that old as they can't run away :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Oi you know your own tricks best:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			I love a challenge, there is a specific thread up now for it, so post in their any special diets or fads so I can work on things, they'll have plenty of notice and time then to keep my flock happy &#62541;&#62990;
		
Click to expand...

I have a nut allergy - not eating them,just sitting near them.

Different table to Glyn, please, Rob.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I have a nut allergy - not eating them,just sitting near them.

Different table to Glyn, please, Rob.

Click to expand...

Thank you, at least I will get to keep my food rather than you delving in and trying to scoop the lot


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Quite fancy this again this year.

What golf you planning Pedro, rounds on Sunday and Tuesday aswell?

I can't do anything first half of the year for non-golfing reasons so wouldn't mind a trip this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Can't do Tuesday mate, unless I have a few days left over at the time, but fancy the Satdee also, if the reds dont have a game. In which case games on Satdee, Sunday and Monday.

I'm sure our Southern cousins, will post up options and we'll see how many are heading down from the northern heartlands, and try to sort summat out. For those who didnt do Bearwood last time, I would recommend.

Phil and Fish have options, Blackmoor etc ..........looking good.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm in gents, I just need LB to confirm how long he's staying for before I book into Pennyhill Park

Click to expand...

God, can't you do nothing without me having to hold your hand.......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Right up my street that,I hope they've got the bingo on that night:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

They also do "Bison in a basket",Stu - 2 tickets?


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2016)

That's me and Stu (Kraxx) booked into Frimley.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			God, can't you do nothing without me having to hold your hand.......






Click to expand...

You've overdone the spray tan there Peter


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You've overdone the spray tan there Peter 

Click to expand...

Thats Benteke and Stu........


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It will be great if they all come down again :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to look at committing closer to the time. Am desperate to play after having to pull out twice through injury, but lack of work after March means that I can't really commit to anything yet.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I'm going to look at committing closer to the time. Am desperate to play after having to pull out twice through injury, but lack of work after March means that I can't really commit to anything yet.
		
Click to expand...

Sad news Dan, you had enough there?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 21, 2016)

I know you're not after names yet...  ..... I'd like to play again and try to get round 18 holes uninjured this time (especially as work currently has me in Surrey 3 days a week anyway) but will need to see the holiday situation nearer the time.


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 21, 2016)

Good work Rick and Richart. I'll hopefully be able to play. Great the GM are on board.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 21, 2016)

richart said:



			You couldn't get an office in HW then Mike.

Good to have GM on board as always.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

nothing big enough!


----------



## Jates12 (Jan 21, 2016)

Looking for somewhere absolutely average to stay for 2 nights as im going to be travelling a decent way to get there, any recommendations? Dont want to be paying through the backside for it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			Looking for somewhere absolutely average to stay for 2 nights as im going to be travelling a decent way to get there, any recommendations? Dont want to be paying through the backside for it!
		
Click to expand...

Travelodge is your answer 

There is 3 within a couple of miles 

Frimley were a few of us are staying is very close to the course - Â£31 a night 

Also others in the area are Camberly and Camberly central


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 21, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			Looking for somewhere absolutely average to stay for 2 nights as im going to be travelling a decent way to get there, any recommendations? Dont want to be paying through the backside for it!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/449/Frimley-hotel


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sad news Dan, you had enough there?
		
Click to expand...

I have mate.. Just too many hours really.. Haven't been able to get on the course since late October. I'm going days without seeing the family.. Money's good, but there's more to life, so the end of March is my limit..


----------



## richart (Jan 21, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			Looking for somewhere absolutely average to stay for 2 nights as im going to be travelling a decent way to get there, any recommendations? Dont want to be paying through the backside for it!
		
Click to expand...

Try and get into Travelodge at Frimley. Very close to the course. A ten minute drive in rush hour can take a long time.oo: Closer you are to the course the better.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I have mate.. Just too many hours really.. Haven't been able to get on the course since late October. I'm going days without seeing the family.. Money's good, but there's more to life, so the end of March is my limit..
		
Click to expand...

Good luck mate, as you say more important things in life.

Hope it works out.:thup:


----------



## Jates12 (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks Like ill be staying @ Frimley then! Thanks chaps.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good luck mate, as you say more important things in life.

Hope it works out.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.. I'll get back on the course soon enough.. I've even got an extra shot in the bag after the season review


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 21, 2016)

How many we got staying in the Travelodge at Frimley now?

Me  (Sat, Sun & Mon)
Kraxx (Sat, Sun & Mon)
LiverpoolPhil
Jates12


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			How many we got staying in the Travelodge at Frimley now?

Me  (Sat, Sun & Mon)
Kraxx (Sat, Sun & Mon)
LiverpoolPhil
Jates12
		
Click to expand...

I think you've got the NW crew as well so no sleep for you guys.

As far as I know we have at The Village 

Fish
Pokerjoke
Bigfoot
Region3 + HID
Blue in Munich


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			How many we got staying in the Travelodge at Frimley now?

Me  (Sat, Sun & Mon)
Kraxx (Sat, Sun & Mon)
LiverpoolPhil
Jates12
		
Click to expand...

Add in Radbourne and the NW Crew


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can't do Tuesday mate, unless I have a few days left over at the time, but fancy the Satdee also, if the reds dont have a game. In which case games on Satdee, Sunday and Monday.

I'm sure our Southern cousins, will post up options and we'll see how many are heading down from the northern heartlands, and try to sort summat out. For those who didnt do Bearwood last time, I would recommend.

Phil and Fish have options, Blackmoor etc ..........looking good.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Like yourself LB, it's football dependent but I think the club diary is free Saturday & Sunday at the moment, Tuesday is out as it's Ladies Day.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 21, 2016)

Get in!!!! Going to break my hfh duck as its in half term!!!!! Pencil me in please


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers mate.. I'll get back on the course soon enough.. I've even got an extra shot in the bag after the season review 

Click to expand...

There are new Congu rules now, thought you may have got two back.:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			How many we got staying in the Travelodge at Frimley now?

Me  (Sat, Sun & Mon)
Kraxx (Sat, Sun & Mon)
LiverpoolPhil
Jates12
		
Click to expand...

Me and stuey, at least, and I have a spare bed, possibly with Birchy's name on it.

That.......could......have......been.......phrased.........better.:mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Like yourself LB, it's football dependent but I think the club diary is free Saturday & Sunday at the moment, Tuesday is out as it's Ladies Day.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, us match-goers still have to watch things like that.

We'll make our mind up in June then, although the week before is normally a European week, so you should be ok for next season.


----------



## Toad (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm interested in attending this year depending on family holiday dates, looking at train for travel as its a hell of a drive, is the station anywhere near the course? May need to travel down on Sunday and join the curry mob.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, us match-goers still have to watch things like that.

We'll make our mind up in June then, although the week before is normally a European week, so you should be ok for next season.

Click to expand...

You'd know, you've been okay on that front for a whileâ€¦â€¦. :ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2016)

Toad said:



			I'm interested in attending this year depending on family holiday dates, looking at train for travel as its a hell of a drive, is the station anywhere near the course? May need to travel down on Sunday and join the curry mob.
		
Click to expand...

If I have space in my car, may be able to run you round.

Get yourself in the travelodge, and you'll have more of the same options.:thup:


----------



## Toad (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			If I have space in my car, may be able to run you round.

Get yourself in the travelodge, and you'll have more of the same options.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan cheers.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Frimley Hall booked and as it is only about a mile from the course it shouldn't take us much more than an hour to get there. 

Pennyhill Park were charging Â£420 for a 4 hour spa session (about the same time as a round of golf) and even HID thought that was a bit much, even if I was paying.


----------



## Toad (Jan 21, 2016)

Guess I'm now commited as have booked into Frimley Travelodge on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## richart (Jan 21, 2016)

Toad said:



			Guess I'm now commited as have booked into Frimley Travelodge on Sunday and Monday.
		
Click to expand...

 Excellent news John.:thup: If you need any lifts let me know.

Hopefully catch up for a game the week before when I am in St Andrews.


----------



## Toad (Jan 21, 2016)

I may be away chasing the sun, if I'm not your more than welcome at Blair mate.


----------



## richart (Jan 21, 2016)

Toad said:



			I may be away chasing the sun, if I'm not your more than welcome at Blair mate.
		
Click to expand...

:cheers: Are you saying it will not be solid sun the week we are there ?

Will be in touch nearer the time to see if you are about.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2016)

Toad said:



			Guess I'm now commited as have booked into Frimley Travelodge on Sunday and Monday.
		
Click to expand...

My sausage roll fingers also accidentally fell like that on the keyboard, as well.


----------



## Toad (Jan 21, 2016)

Lol, I told the wife if we are going away for some sun that we need to back on the 23rd as I'm going to London, if looks could kill


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Excellent news John.:thup: If you need any lifts let me know.
		
Click to expand...

This I've got to see; you can barely get your gear in that car, never mind a passenger, and given your satnav you'll probably end up at West Hillâ€¦â€¦â€¦. :rofl:


----------



## richart (Jan 21, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			This I've got to see; you can barely get your gear in that car, never mind a passenger, and given your satnav you'll probably end up at West Hillâ€¦â€¦â€¦. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Good point, well made.:thup: Fortunately I know someone with a bigger car.


----------



## Toad (Jan 22, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			This I've got to see; you can barely get your gear in that car, never mind a passenger, and given your satnav you'll probably end up at West Hillâ€¦â€¦â€¦. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


I'll get the bus!


----------



## Jates12 (Jan 22, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			How many we got staying in the Travelodge at Frimley now?

Me  (Sat, Sun & Mon)
Kraxx (Sat, Sun & Mon)
LiverpoolPhil
Jates12
		
Click to expand...

Sunday and Monday for me :smirk:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			My sausage roll fingers also accidentally fell like that on the keyboard, as well.

Click to expand...

I've booked it as well, just in case. If I end up not playing then I'll shift the room on to someone else. If I do play then I'll see if Karl or Iain want to share. We could go all Brokeback Frimley........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2016)

Toad said:



			Guess I'm now commited as have booked into Frimley Travelodge on Sunday and Monday.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be around to pick you up if needed as well :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I've booked it as well, just in case. If I end up not playing then I'll shift the room on to someone else. If I do play then I'll see if Karl or Iain want to share. We could go all Brokeback Frimley........
		
Click to expand...

I've got a spare bed in my room as well.

Pillow fight?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 24, 2016)

Just tuned in - nice one Rick and Rich. Looking forward to some good golf (figuratively speaking) and laughs this year. Might even book a couple of days off and make it a tour now that the scousers are coming!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Just tuned in - nice one Rick and Rich. Looking forward to some good golf (figuratively speaking) and laughs this year. Might even book a couple of days off and make it a tour now that the scousers are coming!! 

Click to expand...

Is the couple of days off needed to recover


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 24, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is the couple of days off needed to recover 

Click to expand...

depends if Stu is there  If so, it could be a week!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 24, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			depends if Stu is there  If so, it could be a week!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be there mate, no spewin this time :rofl:


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 24, 2016)

p



Stuart_C said:



			I'll be there mate, no spewin this time :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

no promises!!


----------



## rickg (Jan 24, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll be there mate, no spewin this time :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I was sick the last time I was with Stu, but it was more to do with what I saw in Smokin Mo's


----------



## 2blue (Jan 25, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			p

no promises!!

Click to expand...

Just come to this me sel...  I'll bring some hedge trimmers Paul, just in case someone tumbles off a wall into the bushes again haha..  magic weekend was that. Can I book a place at BearWood plz


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 25, 2016)

2blue said:



			Just come to this me sel...  I'll bring some hedge trimmers Paul, just in case someone tumbles off a wall into the bushes again haha..  magic weekend was that. Can I book a place at BearWood plz 

Click to expand...

Nice one Dave - maybe a medical kit as well!! Will stick you in - do you mean Sunday or Tuesday?


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Nice one Dave - maybe a medical kit as well!! Will stick you in - do you mean Sunday or Tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

I'd love the opportunity to play Bearwood, ideally on the Sunday &#128077;&#128521;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 25, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'd love the opportunity to play Bearwood, ideally on the Sunday &#62541;&#62985;&#62412;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

no worries Robin - looks like me and 2 old bald blokes!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 25, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			How many we got staying in the Travelodge at Frimley now?

Me  (Sat, Sun & Mon)
Kraxx (Sat, Sun & Mon)
LiverpoolPhil
Jates12
		
Click to expand...

Just booked my hangover for Monday morning at Travelodge Frimley


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			no worries Robin - looks like me and 2 old bald blokes!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 25, 2016)

Paul, if you are organising a Sunday game at Bearwood then stick me down as a provisional please  :thup:

A blind man, 2 old baldies and a jock


#dream4ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			no worries Robin - looks like me and 2 old bald blokes!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll make it a third baldie if you need a fourth


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Paul, if you are organising a Sunday game at Bearwood then stick me down as a provisional please  :thup:

A blind man, 2 old baldies and a jock


#dream4ball



Click to expand...

I reckon that's a smokey 4-ball personally, but which 1 is the bandit &#129300;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## JamesR (Jan 25, 2016)

That's my accommodation booked - anyone planning on a game on the Tuesday?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Paul, if you are organising a Sunday game at Bearwood then stick me down as a provisional please  :thup:

A blind man, 2 old baldies and a jock


#dream4ball



Click to expand...

Will be good to see you at H4H this year :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will be good to see you at H4H this year :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Noooo! I won't be playing H4H. My one and only time was a living nightmare. 5hr round, I lost the will to live. Happy to play on the Sunday and then go for a curry though  :thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Noooo! I won't be playing H4H. My one and only time was a living nightmare. 5hr round, I lost the will to live. Happy to play on the Sunday and then go for a curry though  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Gordon. Those remarks really help Rick and myself get forumers to play.

I would like to point out that D4S played four years ago at Blackmoor, when we had a two tee start, and he was off at the end. We have had shotgun starts in two of the last three H4H days, and the pace of play has been fine. Camberley is also a shotgun start, so there should be no problems. We do not rush round though, because we like to stop at the half way hut, and there are also the odd challenge on some of the holes.

If anyone can host forumers on the Sunday and Tuesday could they let me know. Rick and I want to give forumers playing the H4H day and travelling the furthest a chance to play courses they have not played before. Those living closer will almost certainly get a game, but if not I am sure the hosts will invite them another time.:thup: 

Separate threads will be started for these extra games at a later date. Please keep this thread for general comments.

There is a thread running for the curry night started by Fish, which is open to everyone, playing or not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2016)

I will be looking around again to see where we can get a game organised for the Tuesday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2016)

richart said:



			Cheers Gordon. Those remarks really help Rick and myself get forumers to play.

I would like to point out that D4S played four years ago at Blackmoor, when we had a two tee start, and he was off at the end. We have had shotgun starts in two of the last three H4H days, and the pace of play has been fine. Camberley is also a shotgun start, so there should be no problems. We do not rush round though, because we like to stop at the half way hut, and there are also the odd challenge on some of the holes.

If anyone can host forumers on the Sunday and Tuesday could they let me know. Rick and I want to give forumers playing the H4H day and travelling the furthest a chance to play courses they have not played before. Those living closer will almost certainly get a game, but if not I am sure the hosts will invite them another time.:thup: 

Separate threads will be started for these extra games at a later date. Please keep this thread for general comments.

There is a thread running for the curry night started by Fish, which is open to everyone, playing or not.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Rich no-one listens to Gordon:ears:

5 hour round with fellow forummers love it,had some of my most entertaining rounds.
Don't put me with anyone that wants to run around.


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Come on Rich no-one listens to Gordon:ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Good point. It is a fun day, and I never look at my watch.

Finding three to play with you is never easy though Tony. You should see all the pm's we get refusing your company.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2016)

richart said:



			Good point. It is a fun day, and I never look at my watch.

Finding three to play with you is never easy though Tony. You should see all the pm's we get refusing your company.

Click to expand...

No problem let me narrow it down even more.

No-one under 30 no-one over 55 no scousers,no Liverpool supporters,no-one with fluffy hair styles,no-one with dirty shoes,no shorts,no-one with those new hideous FJ shoes,no one with more than 25,000 posts,thx


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			No problem let me narrow it down even more.

No-one under 30 no-one over 55 no scousers,no Liverpool supporters,no-one with fluffy hair styles,no-one with dirty shoes,no shorts,no-one with those new hideous FJ shoes,no one with more than 25,000 posts,thx
		
Click to expand...

 So you are playing a single then ?


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			No problem let me narrow it down even more.

No-one under 30 no-one over 55 no scousers,no Liverpool supporters,no-one with fluffy hair styles,no-one with dirty shoes,no shorts,no-one with those new hideous FJ shoes,no one with more than 25,000 posts,thx
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Region3 (Jan 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			No problem let me narrow it down even more.

No-one under 30 no-one over 55 no scousers,no Liverpool supporters,no-one with fluffy hair styles,no-one with dirty shoes,no shorts,no-one with those new hideous FJ shoes,no one with more than 25,000 posts,thx
		
Click to expand...

I always clean my shoes for special occasions so I'm in! :whoo:


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I always clean my shoes for special occasions so I'm in! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Do you want to be in ? I would practice your scouse accent to get out if I was you Gary.:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2016)

richart said:



			So you are playing a single then ?
		
Click to expand...

5 hours in my own company even I might start going mad[forget the start gag].
Whoever plays with me I am sure it will be a pleasure[for them].


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			No problem let me narrow it down even more.

No-one under 30 no-one over 55 no scousers,no Liverpool supporters,no-one with fluffy hair styles,no-one with dirty shoes,no shorts,no-one with those new hideous FJ shoes,no one with more than 25,000 posts,thx
		
Click to expand...

Scouser tick

Kopite tick

Dirty shoes tick

Shorts - occasionally

Might get to 25,000 posts if we get Champions league, or if Chelsea go down.

How much are them footjoys?


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			No-one under 30 no-one over 55 no scousers,no Liverpool supporters,no-one with fluffy hair styles,no-one with dirty shoes,no shorts,no-one with those new hideous FJ shoes,no one with more than 25,000 posts,thx
		
Click to expand...

Aaallreet marra, well that rules out the scouse parts, not a senior still some way off and not a bairn either, fluffy hair? Long gone are those days, dirty shoes never, always clean an looked after, as for shorts it was only -5 last week when out with the dog so it was still t-shirt and shorts weather, on the course, shorts never.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Paul, if you are organising a Sunday game at Bearwood then stick me down as a provisional please  :thup:

A blind man, 2 old baldies and a jock


#dream4ball



Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan - downside is you qualify for the southern team so have to partner me against teh old bald blokes from places further north!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 25, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll make it a third baldie if you need a fourth
		
Click to expand...

sorry Martin - beaten by a minute. If i can get a 2nd tee time will let you know nearer the time


----------



## 2blue (Jan 25, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Nice one Dave - maybe a medical kit as well!! Will stick you in - do you mean Sunday or Tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

Tues for me if possible, (plus maybe bringing a pal) Paul...... I guess it won't be too early a Tee time  Am booked in Frimley for the Sun & Mon


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2016)

2blue said:



			Tues for me if possible, (plus maybe bringing a pal) Paul...... I guess it won't be too early a Tee time  Am booked in Frimley for the Sun & Mon
		
Click to expand...

Any more requests perhaps a caddie and official starter


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 25, 2016)

2blue said:



			Tues for me if possible, (plus maybe bringing a pal) Paul...... I guess it won't be too early a Tee time  Am booked in Frimley for the Sun & Mon
		
Click to expand...

Dave - not sure if i can do Tuesday yet - and already have a request for then - and not sure how easy to get a time as I think it is ladies day. Sunday has Robin and Gordon and I thought you - didn't know you were bringing a mate - getting complicated


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			sorry Martin - beaten by a minute. If i can get a 2nd tee time will let you know nearer the time
		
Click to expand...

All good matey. If you get others from the grim North coming down and wanting to play (and why not, its a quality place to play) and you need an odd one to make up a group I'll play. If not we'll get a game at some point this summer


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 25, 2016)

richart said:



			Cheers Gordon. Those remarks really help Rick and myself get forumers to play.

Click to expand...

Oi....don't have a go at me because others play slowly  

Anyway, more people are likely to play if I'm not there  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Oi....don't have a go at me because others play slowly  

Anyway, more people are likely to play if I'm not there  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Been around 4 hours the last two times I have played at West Hill and N Hants - come and have a good day with us all :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Oi....don't have a go at me because others play slowly  

Anyway, more people are likely to play if I'm not there  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

West Hill the first time was really slow as was North Hants. However given the quality of the company I can hand on heart say I didn't actually notice apart from a couple of waits on a tee box.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 25, 2016)

I've done the past three years and I can't honestly write that I've noticed the rounds being slow, the first year at West Hill I teed off from the 3rd in a shot gun start and was one of the first groups back in and showered, at North Hants we all teed off in order but I don't recall any hold ups or that it was particularly slow, and last year even though the weather was not kind and the greens were rubbish, it wasn't a slow round, given that again it was a shot gun start.

But who cares how fast the round is, you get a round of golf on a course, for me anyway that I don't get to play all that often, you're raising money for a damn good cause by playing the game you enjoy and you're not working.


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			I've done the past three years and I can't honestly write that I've noticed the rounds being slow, the first year at West Hill I teed off from the 3rd in a shot gun start and was one of the first groups back in and showered, at North Hants we all teed off in order but I don't recall any hold ups or that it was particularly slow, and last year even though the weather was not kind and the greens were rubbish, it wasn't a slow round, given that again it was a shot gun start.

But who cares how fast the round is, you get a round of golf on a course, for me anyway that I don't get to play all that often, you're raising money for a damn good cause by playing the game you enjoy and you're not working.
		
Click to expand...

And sometimes the company ain't too shabby either &#129300; &#128514;


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 26, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			No problem let me narrow it down even more.

No-one under 30 no-one over 55 no scousers,no Liverpool supporters,no-one with fluffy hair styles,no-one with dirty shoes,no shorts,no-one with those new hideous FJ shoes,no one with more than 25,000 posts,thx
		
Click to expand...

PJ has just lost his playing partners, in steps Colch with his best Viper impression......

"PJ, you'll get your playing partners when you get to the course, and if you don't, give me a call, I'll play with you"


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 26, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			PJ has just lost his playing partners, in steps Colch with his best Viper impression......

"PJ, you'll get your playing partners when you get to the course, and if you don't, give me a call, I'll play with you"
		
Click to expand...

Quality film mate.
I still call the wife "Goose" now and again.

" I cant believe I am saying this you 2 are going to Camberley Heath".


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			PJ has just lost his playing partners, in steps Colch with his best Viper impression......

"PJ, you'll get your playing partners when you get to the course, and if you don't, give me a call, I'll play with you"
		
Click to expand...

My favourite film ever, Kelly McGilis was hot in that too.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 26, 2016)

What's the film then?

Pokerjoke: You take drugs, ColchesterFC? 

ColchesterFC: Every day. 

Pokerjoke: Good. Then what's your problem? 

ColchesterFC: I don't know.

Seeing as you were doing film quotes, I thought I'd adapt a more relevant one.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 26, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			What's the film then?

Pokerjoke: You take drugs, ColchesterFC? 

ColchesterFC: Every day. 

Pokerjoke: Good. Then what's your problem? 

ColchesterFC: I don't know.

Seeing as you were doing film quotes, I thought I'd adapt a more relevant one.
		
Click to expand...

Or this one, great film

Girl-"what you doing Dave

Dave-"nothing to do with you"

Girl " why do you always get involved with stuff that has nothing to do with you".

Dave" when I want your opinion will ask for it".

Girl- "same old Dave big, Geordie gob----e:ears:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 26, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Dave - not sure if i can do Tuesday yet - and already have a request for then - and not sure how easy to get a time as I think it is ladies day. Sunday has Robin and Gordon and I thought you - didn't know you were bringing a mate - getting complicated 

Click to expand...

Early days yet Paul... maybe on my own, nothing definite.....  just sounding things out...  can we see how things are nearer the time, Eh?


----------



## rickg (Jan 26, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Or this one, great film

Girl-"what you doing Dave

Dave-"nothing to do with you"

Girl " why do you always get involved with stuff that has nothing to do with you".

Dave" when I want your opinion will ask for it".

Girl- "same old Dave big, Geordie gob----e:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Think you need to start a separate thread for movie quotes, otherwise we'll lose important info for the HFH day.....cheers guys......now get off your horse and drink your milk!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 26, 2016)

2blue said:



			Early days yet Paul... maybe on my own, nothing definite.....  just sounding things out...  can we see how things are nearer the time, Eh?
		
Click to expand...

no worries Dave - speak soon


----------



## paulw4701 (Jan 28, 2016)

should be able to take three guest to swinley forest early Tuesday morning


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 28, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			should be able to take three guest to swinley forest early tuesday morning
		
Click to expand...

*Stampede!!!!!!! *


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 28, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			should be able to take three guest to swinley forest early Tuesday morning
		
Click to expand...

What a fantastic offer :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			should be able to take three guest to swinley forest early Tuesday morning
		
Click to expand...

Wow, you'll have just made soooo many new friends &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#127948;

Top man, shame I've got to get back, I'd be all over that like a rash &#128521;


----------



## Crow (Jan 28, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			should be able to take three guest to swinley forest early Tuesday morning
		
Click to expand...

Wow!

I was thinking about stopping over Monday night in the hope of getting a game somewhere on the Tuesday and would very much like to be considered for this.


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			should be able to take three guest to swinley forest early Tuesday morning
		
Click to expand...

 Paul that is great. Thanks for your support. 

We will do a thread nearer the time, and get names of those interested. Hopefully we should have quite a few different courses to choose from, and can quarantee games for those travelling long distance, as well as those more local.


----------



## rickg (Jan 28, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			should be able to take three guest to swinley forest early Tuesday morning
		
Click to expand...

Always wanted to play Swinley!


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 29, 2016)

Only 3?!  Your gonna be a very very popular chap!! I'll be the first to say your a top guy &#128077;&#128077; 



paulw4701 said:



			should be able to take three guest to swinley forest early Tuesday morning
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 29, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			should be able to take three guest to swinley forest early Tuesday morning
		
Click to expand...

That's tempting!!

You are going to cause yourself a selection problem !!

Do you want good golfers or  good company?  Pity I can't offer either.


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2016)

There will be threads nearer the time for games om the Sunday and Tuesday. Please wait until then to express your interest, otherwise this thread is going to get too big, and important information will get missed.

Thanks.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 29, 2016)

richart said:



			There will be threads nearer the time for games om the Sunday and Tuesday. Please wait until then to express your interest, otherwise this thread is going to get too big, and important information will get missed.

Thanks.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is this a poorly disguised attempt to rig the selection process?


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Is this a poorly disguised attempt to rig the selection process?  

Click to expand...

 No, it is an obvious attempt to give everyone playing the H4H day a fair crack of getting a game.:ears:

Preference will be given to those travelling long distance though, as those more local will be able to get games at the courses at other times. We already have quite a number of forumers from Scotland, the North West and North East wanting to play at Camberley, and it is a long way to come for one game. 

If anyone doesn't think this is fair, please take it up with the organizers.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2016)

richart said:



			If anyone doesn't think this is fair, please take it up with the organizers.

Click to expand...

All Animals are equal, except some animals are more equal than others... Enjoy SF Rick and Rich! to be honest, you guys do deserve it!


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2016)

Rooter said:



			All Animals are equal, except some animals are more equal than others... Enjoy SF Rick and Rich! to be honest, you guys do deserve it!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, it is a bit of a goat track that I have played many times before.

Lovely course really, and I can guarantee I will not be playing there on the Tuesday. Tuesday after H4H Monday is a day of rest for me.:thup:


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 30, 2016)

Just read this thread, and must say I'm in again. Hopefully this year I shall be able to attend. As travelling from Holmfirth I shall deffo make along weekend and hope to play Sunday and tuesday as well.
Well done for organising it again.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2016)

Hotel at frimley is booked:whoo:


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 30, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Just read this thread, and must say I'm in again. Hopefully this year I shall be able to attend. As travelling from Holmfirth I shall deffo make along weekend and hope to play Sunday and tuesday as well.
Well done for organising it again.
		
Click to expand...

Me and Stu (Kraxx) stat the weekend on Friday at our home course, in the evening we go out with the lads for a curry, on Saturday we head down south and grab a game in the afternoon, after a 4-5 hour drive, then to the hotel and out for a curry, Sunday is lets brighten up Blackmoor day then in he evening it's out for a curry, Monday is as loud as possible pants days, sorry H4H day, and for those staying over till the Tuesday, quite possibly a curry. Tuesday is a round somewhere before heading back home.

Basically, from Friday to Tuesday it runs like, Golf, Curry, Golf, Curry, Golf, Curry, Golf, Curry, Golf, Home.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 30, 2016)

Sounds like a focussed plan! 
Look forward to October already!



Khamelion said:



			Me and Stu (Kraxx) stat the weekend on Friday at our home course, in the evening we go out with the lads for a curry, on Saturday we head down south and grab a game in the afternoon, after a 4-5 hour drive, then to the hotel and out for a curry, Sunday is lets brighten up Blackmoor day then in he evening it's out for a curry, Monday is as loud as possible pants days, sorry H4H day, and for those staying over till the Tuesday, quite possibly a curry. Tuesday is a round somewhere before heading back home.

Basically, from Friday to Tuesday it runs like, Golf, Curry, Golf, Curry, Golf, Curry, Golf, Curry, Golf, Home.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Me and Stu (Kraxx) stat the weekend on Friday at our home course, in the evening we go out with the lads for a curry, on Saturday we head down south and grab a game in the afternoon, after a 4-5 hour drive, then to the hotel and out for a curry, Sunday is lets brighten up Blackmoor day then in he evening it's out for a curry, Monday is as loud as possible pants days, sorry H4H day, and for those staying over till the Tuesday, quite possibly a curry. Tuesday is a round somewhere before heading back home.

Basically, from Friday to Tuesday it runs like, Golf, Curry, Golf, Curry, Golf, Curry, Golf, Curry, Golf, Home.
		
Click to expand...

 Wouldn't want to be sharing a room with you on that trip.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 30, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Hotel at frimley is booked:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Oh sh#t!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Oh sh#t!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm in the Village &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Junior (Jan 30, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Oh sh#t!! &#62978;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Better get practising on them Peroni's mate


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Oh sh#t!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

You stay on halves, you'll have a better chance of keeping up


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm glad I'm in the Gay Village &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 31, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			You stay on halves, you'll have a better chance of *standing *up 

Click to expand...

Clarified that a little


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Clarified that a little
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

I've never seen anybody as drunk as Nash that night, he fell asleep, woke up spewing then ended the night with a kebab. Quality :rofl:


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 31, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl:

I've never seen anybody as drunk as Nash that night, he fell asleep, woke up spewing then ended the night with a kebab. Quality :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Fighting spirit - must be my Lancashire heritage!!


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 31, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl:

I've never seen anybody as drunk as Nash that night, he fell asleep, woke up spewing then ended the night with a kebab. Quality :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that called a 'Tactical Chunder'?

From Roger's Profanisaurus

*tactical chunder* _n._ Student _refreshment_ technique. A deliberate _technicolour yawn_ performed to make a bit of room in the stomach, or to delay the arrival of a _helicopter attack._


----------



## 2blue (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow....  I've loads of golf before this but am already in anticipation of another great trip Sarf...  especially as I was lucky enough to sample Camberly Heath last year, & take the money, again, thanks to our kind host TXL, Tony :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 14, 2016)

Holiday requested at work. Not happy I've missed these for the last couple of years

Be good to see you knobs again :thup:

Hopefully get a game Sunday too.


----------



## philly169 (Feb 15, 2016)

Probably the wrong place to put this, but did the HFH 2015 images from the GM photographer ever make a gallery like the 2014 did?


----------



## rickg (Feb 15, 2016)

philly169 said:



			Probably the wrong place to put this, but did the HFH 2015 images from the GM photographer ever make a gallery like the 2014 did?
		
Click to expand...

Not to my knowledge.....


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2016)

rickg said:



			Not to my knowledge.....
		
Click to expand...

Did he forget to take the lens cap off, there's definitely something we're not being told me thinks &#129300;


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			Did he forget to take the lens cap off, there's definitely something we're not being told me thinks &#63764;
		
Click to expand...

He didn't do your group first perhaps Robin and then get back home to discover all the others had a dirty great crack across the lens?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 23, 2016)

Time off approved!

Rich, can you bring some extra tee box divot repairer from Blackmoor as I know there's a few par 3's at Camberley that might feel my divot wrath. :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Time off approved!

Rich, can you bring some extra tee box divot repairer from Blackmoor as I know there's a few par 3's at Camberley that might feel my divot wrath. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 2, 2016)

Really looking forward to that, need to organise travel and maybe Sunday accommodation...


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Time off approved!

Rich, can you bring some extra tee box divot repairer from Blackmoor as I know there's a few par 3's at Camberley that might feel my divot wrath. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Just seen this. Good news for the forum you are playing, bad news for Camberley you are playing. Could you not learn how to top the ball rather than fat it ?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 3, 2016)

richart said:



			Just seen this. Good news for the forum you are playing, bad news for Camberley you are playing. Could you not learn how to top the ball rather than fat it ?

Click to expand...

Well I've got 7 months to learn! Shouldn't be too hard?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Well I've got 7 months to learn! Shouldn't be too hard?
		
Click to expand...

Let me remind you that there is water on the 16th at 200 yards off the tee.


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

The Just Giving page is now created and open for Donations. :thup:

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2016

*IMPORTANT:

We only require Â£35 payment per person at present.
Please enter the word "Donation" in the comments box* 

Raffle ticket money will be collected on the day (Â£5 each or Â£10 for 3) as well as your payment for the golf and food (Â£55). We will need cash on the day for this please as this is what we will be paying to Camberley Heath. 

Gift Aid rules have been rigorously applied since last year and you will NOT be able to claim gift aid for raffle tickets or auction prizes, or pretty much anything where you get something back in return for your donation.

The Â£35 payment is a straightforward donation with nothing in return so this is eligible for gift aid. Please ensure you claim it. 

Please don't send me a PM to say you've paid, I'll receive an automated email to let me know, but please DO put your forum name in the "Your name" box so I can track who the money is from. 

I'll post a regular update with names and total raised throughout the year.


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

......and Lincoln Quaker wins the mystery prize (don't get too excited) for being the first to donate! Thanks  Glynn :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 31, 2016)

rickg said:



			......and Lincoln Quaker wins the mystery prize (don't get too excited) for being the first to donate! Thanks  Glynn :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is it 0.1 as that's all I seem to win these days


----------



## njrose51 (May 31, 2016)

_We only require Â£35 payment per person at present.
Please enter the word "Donation" in the comments box 
Raffle ticket money will be collected on the day (Â£5 each or Â£10 for 3) as well as your payment for the golf and food (Â£55). We will need cash on the day for this please as this is what we will be paying to Camberley Heath. 
_
Sorry to be a bit dense, but does this Â£35 secure our place at the event, and then we pay the Â£55 and raffle money on the day? Or is this just a general ask for support for H4H? 

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

njrose51 said:



_We only require Â£35 payment per person at present.
Please enter the word "Donation" in the comments box 
Raffle ticket money will be collected on the day (Â£5 each or Â£10 for 3) as well as your payment for the golf and food (Â£55). We will need cash on the day for this please as this is what we will be paying to Camberley Heath. 
_
Sorry to be a bit dense, but does this Â£35 secure our place at the event, and then we pay the Â£55 and raffle money on the day? Or is this just a general ask for support for H4H? 

Thanks for clarifying!
		
Click to expand...

The Â£35 online is a donation and secures your place, then you will pay an additional Â£55 on the day. It's the same as last year.


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Thanks James :thup:


----------



## JamesR (May 31, 2016)

rickg said:



			Thanks James :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No worries Rick, looking forward to it once again!


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Thanks Iain...we now have a 4 ball!! :rofl:


----------



## njrose51 (May 31, 2016)

rickg said:



			The Â£35 online is a donation and secures your place, then you will pay an additional Â£55 on the day. It's the same as last year.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming. I'll make payment now.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Cheers Dave! :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Thanks for confirming. I'll make payment now.

Cheers,

Nick
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Nick :thup:


----------



## njrose51 (May 31, 2016)

no worries, looking forward to it. I organise golf days at work so if you need a hand, let me know.

Nick


----------



## Bigfoot (May 31, 2016)

My waterproofs are ready


----------



## Matty6 (May 31, 2016)

Any idea what time the shotgun start will start?


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Any idea what time the shotgun start will start?
		
Click to expand...

It's going to be around 9:30 this year


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Thanks Mark, Nick and Sean :thup:


----------



## Matty6 (May 31, 2016)

rickg said:



			It's going to be around 9:30 this year
		
Click to expand...

Perfect! Thanks


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Thanks Homer :thup:


----------



## Jates12 (May 31, 2016)

Payment will be made once im home from work!


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Thanks Karl :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2016)

If somebody offers to buy me 5 pints at the curry the night before I'll promise to play in it this year   :thup:

If somebody offers to buy me 10 pints at the curry the night before I'll promise not to play this year  :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (May 31, 2016)

rickg said:



			Thanks Karl :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait Rick.... It will be my first hfh as it falls on my half term holidays for the first time! 
Won't be getting into a drinking comp with stu c though  
Am sure the NW crew will be there in force to support :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Thanks Imurg :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Thanks Mackem Slice :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Thanks Toad :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

1st mini milestone achieved. Passed Â£500 on day 1 of the charity page being opened........nice one folks :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2016)

Cheers Jon :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 31, 2016)

rickg said:



			......and Lincoln Quaker wins the mystery prize (don't get too excited) for being the first to donate! Thanks  Glynn :thup:
		
Click to expand...

He must have had an early discount code to be first, surely.

Will ping over in the coming days, kiddo.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Jun 1, 2016)

Cheers BiM & Jates12 :thup:


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 1, 2016)

rickg said:



			Cheers BiM & Jates12 :thup:
		
Click to expand...


:fore::thup::whoo:


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2016)

Not sure about playing, as some right knobs have put their names down.


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks Liverbirdie, ButcherCD, Paulw4701 and RI Burnside ( Â£20 for lost bet with Liverpoolphil) :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 3, 2016)

richart said:



			Not sure about playing, as some right knobs have put their names down. 

Click to expand...

Sorry Rich, if it helps I can leave straight after I played the longest drive hole. :smirk:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 3, 2016)

As I've just had to buy a new car, won't be able to pay my donation until next month...hopefully there will still be room for me


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			As I've just had to buy a new car, won't be able to pay my donation until next month...hopefully there will still be room for me 

Click to expand...

 Still room in the shed for you.:thup:


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Sorry Rich, if it helps I can leave straight after I played the longest drive hole. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

 Hole number one I think then.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 3, 2016)

richart said:



			Hole number one I think then.

Click to expand...

Rich that actually is a really good idea as its a cracking driving hole.


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Rich that actually is a really good idea as its a cracking driving hole.
		
Click to expand...

 Suits a nice little fade, and not Sean's draw.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 3, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Rich that actually is a really good idea as its a cracking driving hole.
		
Click to expand...

It's not that good, a bit risk and reward as to keep it on the fairway, you'll need a good fade or a straight shot down the right risking hitting the trees. I went long with a 3 metal into the rough, so the really big hitters with driver will struggle to keep the ball in play, better options would be 5, 9 or 13.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			It's not that good, a bit risk and reward as to keep it on the fairway, you'll need a good fade or a straight shot down the right risking hitting the trees. I went long with a 3 metal into the rough, so the really big hitters with driver will struggle to keep the ball in play, better options would be 5, 9 or 13.
		
Click to expand...

3 would be a good shout.
5 pushes even a good drive out into the right hand semi.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 3, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			3 would be a good shout.
5 pushes even a good drive out into the right hand semi.


Click to expand...

Or 16, just rip it up the middle, what could go wrong?


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 3, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Rich that actually is a really good idea as its a cracking driving hole.
		
Click to expand...

A cracking hole in general but not much room left or even straight down the middle.

I think the 9th would be the best hole.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 3, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Or 16, just rip it up the middle, what could go wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing with a 290yd carry from the tee or if you're wearing waders


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2016)

Cheers Fish Stu :thup:
See what I did there? :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 3, 2016)

rickg said:



			Cheers Fish Stu :thup:
See what I did there? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but it was wrong. It should've been Stew not Stoo


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah but it was wrong. It should've been Stew not Stoo 

Click to expand...

Ahem, do I need to remind you who has a say in organising which tee you will be off in the shotgun start?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 3, 2016)

rickg said:



			Ahem, do I need to remind you who has a say in organising which tee you will be off in the shotgun start? 

Click to expand...

No worries boss, Rooter can give me piggy back there:whoo:


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			No worries boss, Rooter can give me piggy back there:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2016)

rickg said:



			Ahem, do I need to remind you who has a say in organising which tee you will be off in the shotgun start? 

Click to expand...

 I would be more worried about partners. How many Everton supporters are playing ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2016)

richart said:



			I would be more worried about partners. How many Everton supporters are playing ?

Click to expand...

I'd enjoy that, at least I wouldn't be in Homers group:rofl:


----------



## rickg (Jun 4, 2016)

Cheers Slasher! :thup:
That's taken us past Â£1k :thup:


----------



## rickg (Jun 4, 2016)

Cheers Matty6 :thup:


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2016)

Cheers Fragger :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 5, 2016)

Any idea when this will be opened up to guests? My pal Louise may be interested, she's played with enough forummers to have honourary membership I think


----------



## Crow (Jun 5, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Any idea when this will be opened up to guests? My pal Louise may be interested, she's played with enough forummers to have honourary membership I think  

Click to expand...

Ask her to join the forum, no problems then.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 5, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Any idea when this will be opened up to guests? My pal Louise may be interested, she's played with enough forummers to have honourary membership I think  

Click to expand...

No mate she cant play as I wont be able to concentrate on my game as I still have a vision of her set up position in my head


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 5, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			No mate she cant play as I wont be able to concentrate on my game as I still have a vision of her set up position in my head

Click to expand...

Funnily enough she said something similar about you


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Any idea when this will be opened up to guests? My pal Louise may be interested, she's played with enough forummers to have honourary membership I think  

Click to expand...

Yes mate, she's pretty much a regular so no problem. Get her to join the forum and then she can win the main trophy. :thup:


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2016)

Cheers Crow :thup:


----------



## rickg (Jun 6, 2016)

Cheers Steve and Vardon :thup:


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jun 6, 2016)

rickg said:



			Cheers Steve and Vardon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem, thanks for organising mate


----------



## rickg (Jun 6, 2016)

Just a quick reminder of the website

https://www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2016

It's Â£35 per person and leave the comment "donation"

Â£55 for the golf and food will be paid for on the day as will raffle tickets.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Jun 6, 2016)

Cheers Junior &#128077;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 6, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			3 would be a good shout.
5 pushes even a good drive out into the right hand semi.


Click to expand...

How about a "nearest the group in front in two" competition on the 17th? I'll put up a green Sharpie as the prize........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 6, 2016)

rickg said:



			Cheers BiM & Jates12 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome mate, thanks to you and Rich for your efforts. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			How about a "nearest the group in front in two" competition on the 17th? I'll put up a green Sharpie as the prize........ 

Click to expand...

You are a very bad man :ears: may all your putts lip out


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2016)

Rather than a Longest Drive, which only a few stand a chance at. How about a nearest the pin in 2, on a shortish par 4, so everybody has a sporting chance.


----------



## richart (Jun 7, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Rather than a Longest Drive, which only a few stand a chance at. How about a nearest the pin in 2, on a shortish par 4, so everybody has a sporting chance.
		
Click to expand...

 Not sure there is a short enough par four that you can reach in two ?

Already in hand Phil. Nearest the pin in two on the 18th. Long drive still in but with a twist.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 7, 2016)

richart said:



			Not sure there is a short enough par four that you can reach in two ?

Already in hand Phil. Nearest the pin in two on the 18th. Long drive still in but with a twist.

Click to expand...

If she plays, Louise will win it anyway even from the mens tees


----------



## Junior (Jun 7, 2016)

rickg said:



			Cheers Junior &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate.  Looking forward too it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 7, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You are a very bad man :ears: may all your putts lip out
		
Click to expand...

 :cheers:


----------



## rickg (Jun 7, 2016)

Cheers Khamelion......sunglasses at the ready folks!


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jun 7, 2016)

Paid Champ  Cant wait!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 7, 2016)

Just catching up on all the posts - Mint, can't wait for the meet, cheers Phil :thup:



Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorted :thup:

Will sort details out nearer the time
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2016)

Kraxx68 said:



			Just catching up on all the posts - Mint, can't wait for the meet, cheers Phil :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent - will sort out timings nearer the time and see if a 4th wants to join us


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 7, 2016)

and most likely a curry for lunch, followed by pot noodle curry... i'l be wearing brown trousers this year...



Khamelion said:



			Me and Stu (Kraxx) stat the weekend on Friday at our home course, in the evening we go out with the lads for a curry, on Saturday we head down south and grab a game in the afternoon, after a 4-5 hour drive, then to the hotel and out for a curry, Sunday is lets brighten up Blackmoor day then in he evening it's out for a curry, Monday is as loud as possible pants days, sorry H4H day, and for those staying over till the Tuesday, quite possibly a curry. Tuesday is a round somewhere before heading back home.

Basically, from Friday to Tuesday it runs like, Golf, Curry, Golf, Curry, Golf, Curry, Golf, Curry, Golf, Home.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent - will sort out timings nearer the time and see if a 4th wants to join us
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 7, 2016)

Donation paid Rich - yet another great course to play for a worthy cause... let the making of mucho money commence!! :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2016)

Don't forget the famous Curry Night boys & girls HERE


----------



## rickg (Jun 7, 2016)

Cheers Kraax and ToTF :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2016)

richart said:



			Not sure there is a short enough par four that you can reach in two ?

Already in hand Phil. Nearest the pin in two on the 18th. Long drive still in but with a twist.

Click to expand...

What more can I ask, except it'll take me 2 to get over that blooming mountain on the 18th 

Thanks Rich,


----------



## Imurg (Jun 8, 2016)

richart said:



			Already in hand Phil. Nearest the pin in two on the 18th.
		
Click to expand...

Hope Swinger's not playing............


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 15, 2016)

Moving to Arrange a game and will stick thread to the top


----------



## TXL (Jun 16, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What more can I ask, except it'll take me 2 to get over that *blooming mountain* on the 18th 

Click to expand...

You've been listening to Ricart too much - I keep telling you, there are no mountains in Surrey


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 16, 2016)

TXL said:



			You've been listening to Ricart too much - I keep telling you, there are no mountains in Surrey 

Click to expand...

The 18th nothing a good 4 iron won't clear


----------



## richart (Jun 16, 2016)

TXL said:



			You've been listening to Ricart too much - I keep telling you, there are no mountains in Surrey 

Click to expand...

 Try carrying and tell me that.


----------



## richart (Jun 16, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What more can I ask, except it'll take me 2 to get over that blooming mountain on the 18th 

Thanks Rich, 

Click to expand...

 I think you are qualified to go down the left of the mountain. Pensioners alley.:thup:


----------



## richart (Jun 16, 2016)

Just realised my payment has not gone through Rick. Can't believe I cocked it up. Will get Vicky to do it asap.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Jun 17, 2016)

richart said:



			Just realised my payment has not gone through Rick. Can't believe I cocked it up. Will get Vicky to do it asap.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

What was that you were saying about pensioners alley?


----------



## rickg (Jun 18, 2016)

Going to be opening up the entry to guests from 1st July, so you regular forumers that are being a bit shy, you've got a couple of weeks to get your entries in before the rush :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 22, 2016)

rickg said:



			Going to be opening up the entry to guests from 1st July, so you regular forumers that are being a bit shy, you've got a couple of weeks to get your entries in before the rush :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have i put myself down for it Rick?


----------



## rickg (Jun 22, 2016)

mashleyR7 said:



			Have i put myself down for it Rick?
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, no not yet.

Here is the list of the 32 deposits so far.


----------



## rickg (Jun 22, 2016)

Not sure why the attachment is coming up such poor quality...can hardly read the names.


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2016)

rickg said:



			Not sure why the attachment is coming up such poor quality...can hardly read the names.
		
Click to expand...

It's called user error &#128540;


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 22, 2016)

I thought I paid 35 notes is that not the deposit


----------



## rickg (Jun 22, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I thought I paid 35 notes is that not the deposit
		
Click to expand...

Hi Tony,
You haven't paid anything yet. I've just checked the list and your name isn't on it. You can check the list of payers so far using the link in my signature or here

https://www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2016


----------



## rickg (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers Tony! :thup:


----------



## howard@vpar.com (Jun 23, 2016)

This will be a great day - Rick - It would be great  to speak to you about providing a live scoring service on the - whether that is through the APP or a managed day. Can you email howard@vpar.com


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2016)

howard@vpar.com said:



			This will be a great day - Rick - It would be great  to speak to you about providing a live scoring service on the - whether that is through the APP or a managed day. Can you email howard@vpar.com

Click to expand...

Would you be providing this service for free in return for plenty of endorsements &#129300;


----------



## howard@vpar.com (Jun 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			Would you be providing this service for free in return for plenty of endorsements &#129300;
		
Click to expand...


Fish drop me an email howard@vpar.com

thanks


----------



## njrose51 (Jun 23, 2016)

howard@vpar.com said:



			This will be a great day - Rick - It would be great  to speak to you about providing a live scoring service on the - whether that is through the APP or a managed day. Can you email howard@vpar.com

Click to expand...

I've used VPAR several times - it really is a very good system. Easy to use, nice stats emailed to each player after the game, and great for a day like ours as you can see who is winning as you play! Also, I think people can log in on the day and track the scores? 

I think for VPAR to get coverage in GM and on the Forum would easily constitute a free deal! (Howard, say hi to Jeremy Gray from Nick at ICE!)


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2016)

howard@vpar.com said:



			Fish drop me an email howard@vpar.com

thanks
		
Click to expand...

Nothing is down to me, I was just asking the question as it being an annual event raising funds for charity, we obviously don't like any or many costs to come out of what we raise, Rick or Rich will contact you accordingly.


----------



## howard@vpar.com (Jun 23, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			I've used VPAR several times - it really is a very good system. Easy to use, nice stats emailed to each player after the game, and great for a day like ours as you can see who is winning as you play! Also, I think people can log in on the day and track the scores? 

I think for VPAR to get coverage in GM and on the Forum would easily constitute a free deal! (Howard, say hi to Jeremy Gray from Nick at ICE!)
		
Click to expand...


Hi Nick - will do!! Thanks for great words - it's also great for charities with branding and so on!!


----------



## howard@vpar.com (Jun 23, 2016)

of course, Nick, we run a huge amount of charity events each year, our branding and public awareness is proven to boost awareness of a day and the awareness of what is one of the best charities. 

I'll hear from them I'm sure


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 23, 2016)

rickg said:



			Hi mate, no not yet.

Here is the list of the 32 deposits so far.

View attachment 19819

Click to expand...

I shall do mine next week once pay day arrives


----------



## richart (Jun 23, 2016)

Just to confirm we run the day without making any payments for services. Please do not ask for payment if you are easily offended.

Over the years we have had fantastic contributions from major companies, smaller ones, and a huge number of individuals. We have never paid for these services, and to pay anyone now would be a kick in the teeth to these contributors.


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 11, 2016)

richart said:



			Just to confirm we run the day without making any payments for services. Please do not ask for payment if you are easily offended.

Over the years we have had fantastic contributions from major companies, smaller ones, and a huge number of individuals. We have never paid for these services, and to pay anyone now would be a kick in the teeth to these contributors.
		
Click to expand...

If you do wish to do live scoring, as an alternative to VPar, you might want to check out GD Score - www.gdscore.com. 01508 218079. Speak to Ben. They are just as good as VPar but might be able to offer a better deal. Nick


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 11, 2016)

richart said:



			Just to confirm we run the day without making any payments for services. Please do not ask for payment if you are easily offended.

Over the years we have had fantastic contributions from major companies, smaller ones, and a huge number of individuals. *We have never paid for these services, and to pay anyone now would be a kick in the teeth to these contributors*.
		
Click to expand...




njrose51 said:



			If you do wish to do live scoring, as an alternative to VPar, you might want to check out GD Score - www.gdscore.com. 01508 218079. Speak to Ben. *They are just as good as VPar but might be able to offer a better deal.* Nick
		
Click to expand...

Are they likely to offer to do it for free?


----------



## rickg (Jul 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Are they likely to offer to do it for free?
		
Click to expand...

Hi guys, just to let everyone know, we have the same set up as last year for scoring.
We prefer to shy away from any "live" scoring systems, as;
A: Richard doesn't understand any of it :rofl:
B: The HFH days are always notoriously slow anyway and live scoring always slow things down even more.
C: They typically want to charge and we would prefer ALL proceeds to go to the charity instead.( even if a live scoring was offered for free, we would probably turn it down due to reason B above). 

Thanks for all the offers though, much appreciated.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 11, 2016)

Tell the truth Rick, it's option A isn't it?


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Tell the truth Rick, it's option A isn't it?   

Click to expand...

 Hey:angry:


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Tell the truth Rick, it's option A isn't it?   

Click to expand...

But he's got a SMART phone...


----------



## karlcole (Jul 12, 2016)

I know this years hasn't passed yet but im already excited for next years and my first H4H meet!


----------



## rickg (Jul 12, 2016)

As previously mentioned, this is now open for guests as well as Forum members.:thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 12, 2016)

rickg said:



			Hi guys, just to let everyone know, *we have the same set up as last year for scoring*.
We prefer to shy away from any "live" scoring systems, as;
A: Richard doesn't understand any of it :rofl:
B: The HFH days are always notoriously slow anyway and live scoring always slow things down even more.
C: They typically want to charge and we would prefer ALL proceeds to go to the charity instead.( even if a live scoring was offered for free, we would probably turn it down due to reason B above). 

Thanks for all the offers though, much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Golf genius Rick? 

We also still have free access to handicapmaster as a backup if needed.

Heres a reminder for everybody of last years results on GG.

https://www.golfgenius.com/pages/249695

And the previous year (2014) on HM.

https://www.scribd.com/document/241...Scores-Help-for-Heroes-2014-29-September-2014


----------



## rickg (Jul 12, 2016)

rickg said:



			The Just Giving page is now created and open for Donations. :thup:

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2016

*IMPORTANT:

We only require Â£35 payment per person at present.
Please enter the word "Donation" in the comments box* 

Raffle ticket money will be collected on the day (Â£5 each or Â£10 for 3) as well as your payment for the golf and food (Â£55). We will need cash on the day for this please as this is what we will be paying to Camberley Heath. 

Gift Aid rules have been rigorously applied since last year and you will NOT be able to claim gift aid for raffle tickets or auction prizes, or pretty much anything where you get something back in return for your donation.

The Â£35 payment is a straightforward donation with nothing in return so this is eligible for gift aid. Please ensure you claim it. 

Please don't send me a PM to say you've paid, I'll receive an automated email to let me know, but please DO put your forum name in the "Your name" box so I can track who the money is from. 

I'll post a regular update with names and total raised throughout the year.
		
Click to expand...

Just a reminder for anyone who is coming to the thread new and those wanting to invite a guest.
It's Mon 24th Oct shotgun start approx 9:30


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Heres a reminder for everybody of last years results on GG.

https://www.golfgenius.com/pages/249695

Click to expand...

Don't remind me, 9th with 32 points, not bad but when I was only 4 over gross other than blobbing the 8th on the front and then 2 more with 2 doubles on the back, it could/should have been a much more threatening score &#128542;


----------



## Crow (Jul 12, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Heres a reminder for everybody of last years results on GG.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for posting that, everyone can now admire my superb 41 points return. 













(Okay, so that was for the two days combined. )


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			But he's got a SMART phone...
		
Click to expand...

But needs a SMART operator to use it...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 15, 2016)

Rick

I have just paid a deposit for my guest - Mr Barry Field

AAC


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 17, 2016)

I have a 2016 Open Flag with the autographs of The Winner, Mr Stenson, Jim Furyk, Billy Horschel, Monty, BEEF  & JB Holmes
Which I will donate to the auction 

Almost had Bubba & Lefty too, but they were just doing stuff for the kids


----------



## rickg (Jul 17, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have a 2016 Open Flag with the autographs of The Winner, Mr Stenson, Jim Furyk, Billy Horschel, Monty, BEEF  & JB Holmes
Which I will donate to the auction 

Almost had Bubba & Lefty too, but they were just doing stuff for the kids
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic Phil......well done!! :whoo: :thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 17, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have a 2016 Open Flag with the autographs of The Winner, Mr Stenson, Jim Furyk, Billy Horschel, Monty, BEEF  & JB Holmes
Which I will donate to the auction 

Almost had Bubba & Lefty too, but they were just doing stuff for the kids
		
Click to expand...

 That is great news Phil.:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jul 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent - will sort out timings nearer the time and see if a 4th wants to join us
		
Click to expand...

If this is the Tues.... would love to join you'se...  is this at Leighton Buzzard ??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2016)

2blue said:



			If this is the Tues.... would love to join you'se...  is this at Leighton Buzzard ??
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate it's on the Saturday before when the guys are on their way down - I could sort out something for Tuesday but it's booked for the ladies so not sure how many could play and at what time.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hi mate it's on the Saturday before when the guys are on their way down - I could sort out something for Tuesday but it's booked for the ladies so not sure how many could play and at what time.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Phil...  Sat is great mate :thup:....  just stuck another night on the Travelodge :whoo:


----------



## JamesR (Jul 26, 2016)

Anyone got any plans for the Tuesday as yet?


----------



## irip (Jul 26, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Anyone got any plans for the Tuesday as yet?
		
Click to expand...

I cant make the H4H day but am happy to host anyone on the Tuesday if they fancy a knock


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Phil, I'd be up for the Leighton Buzzard game if there's a spot available :thup:


Liverpoolphil said:



			Hi mate it's on the Saturday before when the guys are on their way down - I could sort out something for Tuesday but it's booked for the ladies so not sure how many could play and at what time.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Hi Phil, I'd be up for the Leighton Buzzard game if there's a spot available :thup:
		
Click to expand...

On which day mate ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2016)

Happy to make up numbers on the Tuesday if necessary


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 26, 2016)

Game for any course on the Tuesday, as will Kraxx, which to be fair he hasn't got an option as I'm driving


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Game for any course on the Tuesday, as will Kraxx, which to be fair he hasn't got an option as I'm driving 

Click to expand...

I might look at some courses around either the M1 or M40 - Maybe Frilford Heath or somewhere near Northampton


----------



## Junior (Jul 26, 2016)

I think we're heading down Sunday morning so will be looking to get a game somewhere Sunday afternoon !!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 26, 2016)

Junior said:



			I think we're heading down Sunday morning so will be looking to get a game somewhere Sunday afternoon !!
		
Click to expand...

Same here.....hoping they dont think that Liverpool vs WBA should be put in front of people having Sunday dinner, that is.


----------



## richart (Jul 26, 2016)

Junior said:



			I think we're heading down Sunday morning so will be looking to get a game somewhere Sunday afternoon !!
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Same here.....hoping they dont think that Liverpool vs WBA should be put in front of people having Sunday dinner, that is.
		
Click to expand...

Afternoon game at Blackmoor should be available. Details on a new thread nearer the time.


----------



## Junior (Jul 27, 2016)

richart said:



			Afternoon game at Blackmoor should be available. Details on a new thread nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:   ........any large slopey greens there ???????


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 27, 2016)

Sat 


Liverpoolphil said:



			On which day mate ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2016)

Junior said:



			:thup:   ........any large slopey greens there ???????
		
Click to expand...

 No they are small slopey greens.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 27, 2016)

richart said:



			Afternoon game at Blackmoor should be available. Details on a new thread nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

Great Stuff


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Sat
		
Click to expand...

Ok I'll see if I can get 7 signed in and we can have two fourballs from 12ish


----------



## 2blue (Jul 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I might look at some courses around either the M1 or M40 - Maybe Frilford Heath or somewhere near Northampton
		
Click to expand...

Frilford Heath looks a good bet as I see they offer a 'Summer Package'...  though not cheap by 'Northern standards'


----------



## 2blue (Jul 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok I'll see if I can get 7 signed in and we can have two fourballs from 12ish
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great Phil :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 27, 2016)

2blue said:



			Frilford Heath looks a good bet as I see they offer a 'Summer Package'...  though not cheap by 'Northern standards' 

Click to expand...

There's Northern and then there's Yorkshire standards


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 27, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			There's Northern and then there's Yorkshire standards 

Click to expand...

Have you northern boys got any standards?

#YorkshireisGodscountry


----------



## IanM (Jul 27, 2016)

Frilford is worth the money..... pay, play and enjoy.

Are spaces still available for this?


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Have you northern boys got any standards?

#YorkshireisGodscountry
		
Click to expand...

You're more northern than most of us now.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 29, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			There's Northern and then there's Yorkshire standards 

Click to expand...

'Yorkshire standards'...... I think you Mags Have reached that level this year & will be visiting the Damned United's Elland Road whilst The Black Cats are letting you off & purr onwards :whoo:


----------



## 2blue (Jul 29, 2016)

IanM said:



			Frilford is worth the money..... pay, play and enjoy.

Are spaces still available for this?
		
Click to expand...

Yet to be sorted Ian... watch this space :thup:


----------



## philly169 (Aug 12, 2016)

Ive been a bit slack this year... .are there still spaces available Rick?


----------



## richart (Aug 12, 2016)

philly169 said:



			Ive been a bit slack this year... .are there still spaces available Rick?
		
Click to expand...

 Plenty of spaces. Just pay your donation to the charity site, and you are in.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone who needs a hotel room at the Travelodge in Frimley please let me know. I booked it on the off chance I could go, but work means that I can't now make it. 23rd and 24th of October. I paid Â£89 but happy to take Â£80. I haven't checked but I'm guessing it's more expensive (or fully booked) by now.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Anyone who needs a hotel room at the Travelodge in Frimley please let me know. I booked it on the off chance I could go, but work means that I can't now make it. 23rd and 24th of October. I paid Â£89 but happy to take Â£80. I haven't checked but I'm guessing it's more expensive (or fully booked) by now.
		
Click to expand...

Danny your PM's are full.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			Danny your PM's are full.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted mate.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Anyone who needs a hotel room at the Travelodge in Frimley please let me know. I booked it on the off chance I could go, but work means that I can't now make it. 23rd and 24th of October. I paid Â£89 but happy to take Â£80. I haven't checked but I'm guessing it's more expensive (or fully booked) by now.
		
Click to expand...

This is still available, my PM to Danny was personal :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2016)

1.Donation paid, now back off hols.:thup:

2. Liverpool match is confirmed as the Saturday.

3. Need to see what options are available for the Sunday...........


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 22, 2016)

Richart

Your PM,s are full


----------



## philly169 (Aug 24, 2016)

Â£35 donated. Lets make this one extra special for Rick. Now to book the Travelodge


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 24, 2016)

philly169 said:



			Â£35 donated. Lets make this one extra special for Rick. Now to book the Travelodge
		
Click to expand...

Good words Philly.

Bluewolf has a Travelodge room available, check the previous posts.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 24, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Richart

Your PM,s are full
		
Click to expand...

I suspect this is probably due to the new of Rick's passing...it might be a few days before he sees this message. Just wanted to make you aware.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 24, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			I suspect this is probably due to the new of Rick's passing...it might be a few days before he sees this message. Just wanted to make you aware.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I thought, I just wanted to offer my help in any way with organising/goffering H4h, a load shared ........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2016)

Guys

Just to let you know that Rich is having Internet issues at the moment and is struggling to get on to the forum - he is hoping to have it sorted soon

In the meantime if anyone has any pressing questions please just let know 

Cheers


----------



## JCW (Aug 28, 2016)

Anymore spaces left at this meet , ???


----------



## 2blue (Aug 28, 2016)

JCW said:



			Anymore spaces left at this meet , ???
		
Click to expand...

Yeah.....lots of space still available, as I understand it......just get on & sign on & pay up :thup:


----------



## JCW (Aug 30, 2016)

2blue said:



			Yeah.....lots of space still available, as I understand it......just get on & sign on & pay up :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Yes , where to do that and are you playing ?


----------



## JamesR (Aug 30, 2016)

JCW said:



			Yes , where to do that and are you playing ?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2016


----------



## JCW (Aug 30, 2016)

JamesR said:



http://www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2016

Click to expand...

Thanks ,


----------



## 2blue (Aug 30, 2016)

JCW said:



			Yes , where to do that and are you playing ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Will....  I'm down for 4 days playing golf on various courses yet to be sorted...  it's s great trip


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2016)

Just a quick update that Rich will hopefully be back online at the end of the week to answer any question or messages people have sent 

Cheers


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just a quick update that Rich will hopefully be back online at the end of the week to answer any question or messages people have sent 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Finally managed to get back online.:thup:

I have a lot of catching up to do, but have cleared my inbox. Please bear with me and I will reply to everyone that has sent me a pm. Some lovely kind words from some top forumers.

I will get back into the H4H day next week, when things have settled down, but confirm there are plenty of spaces available. Would be great if we could make it a full house to show our support for Rick.

Thanks Phil for passing on my messages.


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 5, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a cheap hotel for the Sunday? I was going to book a room in the Village Hotel Club in Farnborough, but the price has rocketed from Â£35 to Â£130!!!! Should've booked the bloody room when I saw it at Â£35!!!


----------



## TXL (Sep 5, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Can anyone recommend a cheap hotel for the Sunday? I was going to book a room in the Village Hotel Club in Farnborough, but the price has rocketed from Â£35 to Â£130!!!! Should've booked the bloody room when I saw it at Â£35!!!
		
Click to expand...

There are several Travelodge hotels in the area. The closest to the course is the Frimley one on Portsmouth road - quick scan shows them having rooms from Â£32 per night.


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 5, 2016)

TXL said:



			There are several Travelodge hotels in the area. The closest to the course is the Frimley one on Portsmouth road - quick scan shows them having rooms from Â£32 per night.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks TXL! Perfect!


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

I am going to attempt a spread sheet, well Vicky is, of all those playing.

If you are going to play, but haven't made your donation on the charity site, could you let me know. Trying to work out some numbers, and to see how many guest spaces we have. It would be fantastic if we could fill the majority of spaces with forumers, and make it a day Rick would be proud of.

Rough calaculations show we have approximately 50 signed up, so 30 spaces available.


----------



## JCW (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi , How can I get my name down to play in this event , Thanks .......................EYG


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

Spread sheet done, and it agreed first time. Well done Vicky.

We have one donation of Â£35.00 plus gift aid made two months under the name Anonymous.:mmm: If it was you could you let me know by pm, and I will add your name to the donation. I will put the spread sheet on this thread shortly so you can check your details are correct.

Having looked through the names we seem to have a lot of regulars missing. If you played last year, but are not playing this year could you let me know by pm. It will save me chasing you. If you are playing please make your donation on the charity site by the end of this month. Unfortunately I am away for a fair chunk of October, and am trying to finalise as many details as possible before I go.

Thanks for your co-operation.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

JCW said:



			Hi , How can I get my name down to play in this event , Thanks .......................EYG
		
Click to expand...

  Just make a 'donation' of Â£35.00 to the charity site in my signature, with gift aid if applicable, and you will be in. Good to have you along JCW.:thup:


----------



## dufferman (Sep 6, 2016)

Richart, ok for myself and a +1? Are +1's ok at this stage?


----------



## 2blue (Sep 6, 2016)

JCW said:



			Hi , How can I get my name down to play in this event , Thanks .......................EYG
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Just make a 'donation' of Â£35.00 to the charity site in my signature, with gift aid if applicable, and you will be in. Good to have you along JCW.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

The Â£35 is the charity donation then there's the golf cost on the day paid in cash....  Â£50ish or so ....  can't find exact amount ...  it's a great day though Will


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

dufferman said:



			Richart, ok for myself and a +1? Are +1's ok at this stage?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes they are.:thup: Good to have you aboard Adam.


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

2blue said:



			The Â£35 is the charity donation then there's the golf cost on the day paid in cash....  Â£50ish or so ....  can't find exact amount ...  it's a great day though Will
		
Click to expand...

 Â£55.00 on the day goes to the golf club for golf and all the food.


----------



## wookie (Sep 6, 2016)

richart said:



			Spread sheet done, and it agreed first time. Well done Vicky.

We have one donation of Â£35.00 plus gift aid made two months under the name Anonymous.:mmm: If it was you could you let me know by pm, and I will add your name to the donation. I will put the spread sheet on this thread shortly so you can check your details are correct.

Having looked through the names we seem to have a lot of regulars missing. If you played last year, but are not playing this year could you let me know by pm. It will save me chasing you. If you are playing please make your donation on the charity site by the end of this month. Unfortunately I am away for a fair chunk of October, and am trying to finalise as many details as possible before I go.

Thanks for your co-operation.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Somehow didn't have my name down for this or in the diary.  Just emailed  a job to move to another day so as soon as that's confirmed I'll sort the money out


----------



## dufferman (Sep 6, 2016)

richart said:



			Yes they are.:thup: Good to have you aboard Adam.
		
Click to expand...

Done!


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

wookie said:



			Somehow didn't have my name down for this or in the diary.  Just emailed  a job to move to another day so as soon as that's confirmed I'll sort the money out
		
Click to expand...

 Good man.


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

dufferman said:



			Done!
		
Click to expand...

Monies received.:thup:


----------



## JCW (Sep 7, 2016)

richart said:



			Just make a 'donation' of Â£35.00 to the charity site in my signature, with gift aid if applicable, and you will be in. Good to have you along JCW.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Ok , I am waiting for my next 13 week roster at work to see if I am off or need leave , thanks , .................EYG


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Matt, I'm in the Travelodge in Camberley. It's a Double Bed but I'm sure they can put a spare bed up in the room if you're stuck. 



Matty6 said:



			Can anyone recommend a cheap hotel for the Sunday? I was going to book a room in the Village Hotel Club in Farnborough, but the price has rocketed from Â£35 to Â£130!!!! Should've booked the bloody room when I saw it at Â£35!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 9, 2016)

Paid! Really looking forward to it after this week. 


richart said:



			Spread sheet done, and it agreed first time. Well done Vicky.

We have one donation of Â£35.00 plus gift aid made two months under the name Anonymous.:mmm: If it was you could you let me know by pm, and I will add your name to the donation. I will put the spread sheet on this thread shortly so you can check your details are correct.

Having looked through the names we seem to have a lot of regulars missing. If you played last year, but are not playing this year could you let me know by pm. It will save me chasing you. If you are playing please make your donation on the charity site by the end of this month. Unfortunately I am away for a fair chunk of October, and am trying to finalise as many details as possible before I go.

Thanks for your co-operation.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2016)

Updated list of players, challenges, and donations.

I have find the anonymous forumer, so hopefully all details are correct !

If you think you have paid to play, and are not showing on the list please advise me asap.

I have received confirmation from Mike that GM will be entering a fourball, and I have had confirmation from a further five forumers/guests that they will be playing, and will make their donation shortly. We therefore have over 60 players, but we would like to get up to at least 80, which is the number of players we had last year. Would be great to even beat that number of players, to show our support for Rick.

As I mentioned before I would like to get numbers sorted by the end of this month if possible.

Rich


----------



## Fish (Sep 10, 2016)

richart said:



View attachment 20751

Click to expand...

Well done, or should I say, well done Vicky :smirk:


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			Well done, or should I say, well done Vicky :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

 I may have had a little help.


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 11, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Hi Matt, I'm in the Travelodge in Camberley. It's a Double Bed but I'm sure they can put a spare bed up in the room if you're stuck.
		
Click to expand...

Very kind of you pal, but I'm all set now thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 11, 2016)

Just paid &#128513;


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Just paid &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you on board again Guy.:thup:


----------



## Dando (Sep 13, 2016)

is there a cut off date for joining this?


----------



## Fish (Sep 13, 2016)

Dando said:



			is there a cut off date for joining this?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, obviously the more notice the easier it is to arrange and confirm numbers with the club, it also helps when drawing the groups and tee's, when do you think you'd know by and were able to commit?


----------



## Dando (Sep 13, 2016)

by the end of this month hopefully


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2016)

Dando said:



			by the end of this month hopefully
		
Click to expand...

 That will be fine. We will try to accept entries near to the date, but I personally will moan a lot.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 13, 2016)

JCW said:



			Ok , I am waiting for my next 13 week roster at work to see if I am off or need leave , thanks , .................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Cum'om Hen....   sort out yer Rooster


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

Come on people, let's have a little push and get some more of you involved in the day, Camberley Heath is a fantastic course and it's always an excellent fun day meeting other forumites and some of the Golf Monthly crew along with some of the manufacturers who so kindly support us, so, let's be havin' you......


----------



## JamesR (Sep 16, 2016)

Is there going to be a "play with a GM staffer" element this year?


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Is there going to be a "play with a GM staffer" element this year?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it will be announced very soon, I'm just awaiting the players available from the Towers.


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Is there going to be a "play with a GM staffer" element this year?
		
Click to expand...

 There will be James, and we are hoping for a couple of special guests. As it is a shotgun start, playing with a GM staffer will also guarantee one of the better starting holes.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 16, 2016)

richart said:



			There will be James, and we are hoping for a couple of special guests. As it is a shotgun start, playing with a GM staffer will also guarantee one of the better starting holes.

Click to expand...

That's what I was hoping for :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2016)

Don't forget to submit your handicaps please, we don't need to know everytime it goes up or down by just 0.1 but filling it in now will save a lot of time on the day, if you have gone up or down a full shot just before the day it isn't much to alter but we don't want to be filling in cards all morning, we just want to confirm your handicap.

Thank you :thup:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...16-Please-submit-your-handicaps&p=1574221#top


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2016)

Robin (Fish) has done a fantastic job with the auction items, and through his endeavours we will have some great items to auction on the forum, and on the day at Camberley Heath. Hopefully we will shortly have a few more items to add to the growing list.

I have asked Robin to become an 'official' organiser, and to help on the day as well. He has agreed with his usual enthusiasm, even if it does mean he will have to cut back on a couple of beers on the curry night. I know Rick would have approved of Robin being involved. 

We do need more forumers to sign up to play on the day. If you intend on playing but have not yet paid please let me know by pm asap. So many forumers have played with Rick over the years, and it would be great if as many as possible could show their support for him, by playing at Camberley Heath.:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Robin (Fish) has done a fantastic job with the auction items, and through his endeavours we will have some great items to auction on the forum, and on the day at Camberley Heath. Hopefully we will shortly have a few more items to add to the growing list.

I have asked Robin to become an 'official' organiser, and to help on the day as well. He has agreed with his usual enthusiasm, even if it does mean he will have to cut back on a couple of beers on the curry night. I know Rick would have approved of Robin being involved. 

We do need more forumers to sign up to play on the day. If you intend on playing but have not yet paid please let me know by pm asap. So many forumers have played with Rick over the years, and it would be great if as many as possible could show their support for him, by playing at Camberley Heath.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good choice Rich. he as you will do Rick and the forum proud


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 19, 2016)

richart said:



			I have asked Robin to become an 'official' organiser, and to help on the day as well. He has agreed with his usual enthusiasm, *even if it does mean he will have to cut back on a couple of beers on the curry night*.

Click to expand...

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm gutted I cant make this years event but my diary is just stacked and I only return from a work trip on the Sunday and my wife won't be happy if go to golf.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 19, 2016)

Just sent across the money, looking forward to the day. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Just sent across the money, looking forward to the day. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you on board :thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			Good to have you on board :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Must admit I was not sure whether I could warrant the day off work this year, but when you consider the charity H4H and of course the special year this will be remembering Rick, it's a no brainer if you can make it.

If there are any other 'floating forumers' get involved!


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Must admit I was not sure whether I could warrant the day off work this year, but when you consider the charity H4H and of course the special year this will be remembering Rick, it's a no brainer if you can make it.

If there are any other 'floating forumers' get involved!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for supporting the day Rupert. Thanks also to Simon (wookie)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 19, 2016)

richart said:



			even if it does mean he will have to cut back on a couple of beers on the curry night. I know Rick would have approved of Robin being involved.
		
Click to expand...

I dunno Rich, I reckon Rick would have expected him to get smashed off his face, and still play the next day.

I can see a few of us northerners buying Fish a short each the night before.

Can he handle it?

Well done Robin, doing a great job fella.

I may have 1-2 unworn jumpers in the wardrobe (brand new, unworn - a bit tight), would these fetch a few quid? I think there is deffo a Lyle and Scott, maybe another one.


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I may have 1-2 unworn jumpers in the wardrobe (brand new, unworn - a bit tight), would these fetch a few quid? I think there is deffo a Lyle and Scott, maybe another one.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Peter, yes bring them down, you've seen our auctioneer in action, he could sell almost anything, even your jumpers mate &#128521;


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Thanks Peter, yes bring them down, you've seen our auctioneer in action, he could sell almost anything, even your jumpers mate &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

 Hold on he couldn't get a bid on the Arsenal shirt.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Hold on he couldn't get a bid on the Arsenal shirt.

Click to expand...

The Arsenal shirt was only valid until the end of March.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Thanks Peter, yes bring them down, you've seen our auctioneer in action, he could sell almost anything, even your jumpers mate &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate - only one size down from what fits, think they will fit you now though.:rofl:


----------



## Junior (Sep 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I may have 1-2 unworn jumpers in the wardrobe (brand new, unworn - a bit tight), would these fetch a few quid? I think there is deffo a *FILA*, maybe another one.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you mate


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok mate - only one size down from what fits, think they will fit you now though.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Bet their bloody red though :smirk:


----------



## Odvan (Sep 22, 2016)

Another Northern boy in, to add to the chaos.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Another Northern boy in, to add to the chaos.
		
Click to expand...

Is right mate, I'll foot your curry bill :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Sep 22, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Is right mate, I'll foot your curry bill :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Daniel Strurridge :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Daniel Strurridge :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Knob


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Another Northern boy in, to add to the chaos.
		
Click to expand...

A spec going in our car, if you fancy it mate (coming back on the Monday night, though) - get your name down for the Blackmoor do, if going on the Sunday.:thup:


----------



## Odvan (Sep 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			A spec going in our car, if you fancy it mate (coming back on the Monday night, though) - get your name down for the Blackmoor do, if going on the Sunday.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Pete, accom booked in Frimley TL. 

Unsure of my overall plans yet but hope to sort with the battle axe in the next few days :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			A spec going in our car, if you fancy it mate (coming back on the Monday night, though) - get your name down for the Blackmoor do, if going on the Sunday.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pete...  If yer gonna set up another North V Sarf team game I promise I'll contribute more than 19pts this time (I was injured though yer narse) or put in an extra Â£10 to the H4H funds...:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2016)

For those late to the party, please consider joining the Curry Night the evening before for a quiet night of cocktails and merriment :smirk: 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...day-Curry-Night-amp-Merriment&highlight=curry


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Cheers Pete, accom booked in Frimley TL. 

Unsure of my overall plans yet but hope to sort with the battle axe in the next few days :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, current plan is leave handy on Sunday morning (lets say 8.00-8.30, but does depend on Richart's tee times).

Are you staying near to me and Stuey, though?

Come back Monday evening after the meal (and auction, if not too late).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2016)

2blue said:



			Pete...  If yer gonna set up another North V Sarf team game I promise I'll contribute more than 19pts this time (I was injured though yer narse) or put in an extra Â£10 to the H4H funds...:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Dave, you would be first on my teamsheet, mate.










......for the southerners. :whoo:

I think we may outnumber them anyway, typical northerners giving it large all over their manor, so we'll leave up to Richart for a format.

Have we ever done shortarses against beanpoles - I'm prob in the middle on that one. I'll let Richart tell robin he's a.........


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dave, you would be first on my teamsheet, mate.










......for the southerners. :whoo:

I think we may outnumber them anyway, typical northerners giving it large all over their manor, so we'll leave up to Richart for a format.

Have we ever done shortarses against beanpoles - I'm prob in the middle on that one. *I'll let Richart tell Robin & Mike there* .........

Click to expand...

Brave man


----------



## 2blue (Sep 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dave, you would be first on my teamsheet, mate.










......for the southerners. :whoo:

I think we may outnumber them anyway, typical northerners giving it large all over their manor, so we'll leave up to Richart for a format.

Have we ever done shortarses against beanpoles - I'm prob in the middle on that one. I'll let Richart tell robin he's a.........

Click to expand...

Old farts V Whippersnappers Maybe better Pete then you wouldn't feel left-out in the middle  
I did think Reds v Blues but then the Geordies 'd be left out


----------



## Odvan (Sep 23, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Cheers Pete, *accom booked in Frimley TL. *

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Are you staying near to me and Stuey, though?
		
Click to expand...

Ahem.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Ahem.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know where me and Stuey are staying though - do you?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Ahem.
		
Click to expand...

Were in Frimley also - I'm not letting you take care of Breakfast rations though, after last years debacle. Orange, croissant and cornflakes - whats that all about?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I don't know where me and Stuey are staying though - do you? 

Click to expand...

Knowing you Peter it would be a cardboard box under the travelodge stairs.

Anything to save a few quid


----------



## Odvan (Sep 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Were in Frimley also - I'm not letting you take care of Breakfast rations though, after last years debacle. Orange, croissant and cornflakes - whats that all about?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I know - cos you confirmed as such on Page 6 of this thread. Blimey, it's harder than hiring a minibus and then filling it up with diesel, is this  

And they weren't any ordinary cornflakes either, the were special ones that came without milk...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Lol, I know - cos you confirmed as such on Page 6 of this thread. Blimey, it's harder than hiring a minibus and then filling it up with diesel, is this  

And they weren't any ordinary cornflakes either, the were special ones that came without milk... 

Click to expand...

NASA cornflakes - wow!


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2016)

North V South would be fine as long as we draw the line just under Crow's perch. Northerners, I mean losers make a donation to the charity ?

Happy to leave this one to someone with great organizational skills Peter.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 23, 2016)

richart said:



			North V South would be fine as long as we draw the line just under Crow's perch. Northerners, I mean losers make a donation to the charity ?

Happy to leave this one to someone with great organizational skills Peter.

Click to expand...

Thats fine for the northerners as we all know that Pete has a habit of changing the rules on the 18th tee


----------



## Crow (Sep 23, 2016)

richart said:



			North V South would be fine as long as we draw the line just under Crow's perch. Northerners, I mean losers make a donation to the charity ?

Happy to leave this one to someone with great organizational skills Peter.

Click to expand...

Eh, what, eh?

I'm not sure but that looks very much like an insult.

But I don't care which side I bring down.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2016)

richart said:



			North V South would be fine as long as we draw the line just under Crow's perch. Northerners, I mean losers make a donation to the charity ?

Happy to leave this one to someone with great organizational skills Peter.

Click to expand...

Ok mate, lets see the final line up then we'll pick our teams for Armenian scratch wisconsin scramble foursomes trot.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2016)

richart said:



			I have asked Robin to become an 'official' organiser, and to help on the day as well.
		
Click to expand...

I just hope he brushes his hair before the speeches....


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 24, 2016)

So, 1 month to go! Really looking forward to it.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 27, 2016)

@Rich, are there any spaces left? Had a late change in the diary which means I'm able to play after all



Smiffy said:



			I just hope he brushes his hair before the speeches....
		
Click to expand...

Harsh, but fair...


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 27, 2016)

really looking forward to the day. Do we have a proposed start time yet? I may have missed it but don't really want to trawl back through 55 pages! 

I'm also up for the South V North!


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			@Rich, are there any spaces left? Had a late change in the diary which means I'm able to play after all



Harsh, but fair...
		
Click to expand...

Yes not a problem, just pay the deposit of Â£35 to the link in either of Rich's or my signature.

Welcome aboard :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			really looking forward to the day. Do we have a proposed start time yet? I may have missed it but don't really want to trawl back through 55 pages! 

I'm also up for the South V North!
		
Click to expand...

It will be a shotgun start around 09.30 with bacon rolls etc available earlier, possibly from 8am.

We ask everyone to get there in good time to book-in as it then allows Rich & myself to set everything up and hopefully warm up so we can enjoy the day also :thup:


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks Fish! hope the M25 is kind for me/us.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			Yes not a problem, just pay the deposit of Â£35 to the link in either of Rich's or my signature.

Welcome aboard :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Robin, I'll sort it out over the weekend once the bank manager has released some funds


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2016)

Just done a quick tot up of numbers and we have 74 players at the moment. I will keep the maximum at 80, so if you want to play you need to let me know asap, and pay on the charity link in my signature.

Updated spreadsheet to follow, but at the moment it balances.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi Rich/Fish best stick me down and I'll do the money thing in the next couple of days


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Hi Rich/Fish best stick me down and I'll do the money thing in the next couple of days
		
Click to expand...

 Will do Chris. :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 4, 2016)

richart said:



			Just done a quick tot up of numbers and we have 74 players at the moment. I will keep the maximum at 80, so if you want to play you need to let me know asap, and pay on the charity link in my signature.

Updated spreadsheet to follow, but at the moment it balances.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I am just about to add a guest as I have forgot, Discount Dan.


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am just about to add a guest as I have forgot, Discount Dan.
		
Click to expand...

 That is fine Glyn.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 4, 2016)

Today when I've gone on the just giving page and pressed on "donate" it hasn't let me go further? Anyone else had this?


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Today when I've gone on the just giving page and pressed on "donate" it hasn't let me go further? Anyone else had this?
		
Click to expand...

 Mine is ok Chris. Don't remember blackballing you.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 4, 2016)

richart said:



			Mine is ok Chris. Don't remember blackballing you.[/QUOT

Its amazing how quickly your memory goes as you get older
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 4, 2016)

richart said:



			Mine is ok Chris. Don't remember blackballing you.

Click to expand...

Maybe the vetting system needs a tweak, seems like he has bypassed the system.


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Today when I've gone on the just giving page and pressed on "donate" it hasn't let me go further? Anyone else had this?
		
Click to expand...

All OK my end as well..


----------



## chrisd (Oct 4, 2016)

I reckon it's that so and so Anthony not wanting the likes of me at his prestigious course!! :smirk:


----------



## adamwwfc (Oct 4, 2016)

Any places left for this day


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2016)

adamwwfc said:



			Any places left for this day
		
Click to expand...

Yes a few places available at the moment. If you would like to guarantee a place, you will need to make a donation of Â£35 to the charity site in my signature. Any queries please ask.


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2016)

adamwwfc said:



			Any places left for this day
		
Click to expand...

Most definitely, just pay Â£35 to the just giving page in my signature and select gift aid as we then get the tax also and your in.

Lol, beat me to him ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice mini overview of Camberley by Richard Boxall
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LJqKPdP32c

Some nice flyovers here too
https://www.youtube.com/user/avicomm


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 6, 2016)

What a great looking course & clubhouse. Really whets the appetite for later this month. Can't wait! :fore:


Matty6 said:



			Nice mini overview of Camberley by Richard Boxall
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LJqKPdP32c

Some nice flyovers here too
https://www.youtube.com/user/avicomm

Click to expand...


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 6, 2016)

Forgive the question, as I haven't searched the thread, but was is the total cost for this is there are still places available?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 6, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			What a great looking course & clubhouse. Really whets the appetite for later this month. Can't wait! :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Camberley is a lovely course, I really don't understand why it always seems to slip under the radar.


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 6, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			What a great looking course & clubhouse. Really whets the appetite for later this month. Can't wait! :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 6, 2016)

played Camberley in the summer. Loved it! some great testing holes.


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Forgive the question, as I haven't searched the thread, but was is the total cost for this is there are still places available?
		
Click to expand...

The cost of the golf, food, prizes etc is Â£55. There is also a donation of Â£35 direct to the charity which is made through the link in my signature. Total Â£90 for all this fun.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2016)

Can I just make a polite reminder that if you could bring something along with you which we can raffle it would be a great help.

You know, that sleeve of balls you won and will never play or be seen associated with or that cheap bottle of wine that's sat unopened or the dodgy Christmas gift that family get you when they hear you've taken up golf  We've all got something hanging around so please bring it along, even non-golf stuff, it's a raffle and nice to have the table full of mixed items.

Auction Items will start to be posted in the For Sale section shortly...need another cuppa first :smirk:

Thank you :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2016)

Could Vardon11LDN let me know me his full name please. Your inbox is full. Thanks


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2016)

richart said:



			Could Vardon11LDN let me know me his full name please. Your inbox is full. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Unless I've missed him recently joining back in he disappeared off the forum due to an injury. I was supposed to play at his course in July and he was supposed to play at Cooden and neither happened!


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I reckon it's that so and so Anthony not wanting the likes of me at his prestigious course!! :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Chris have you tried the justgiving charity site again? Can you let me know if there is still a problem.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2016)

We have 79 players now, though some have yet to pay, hint, hint.

If you would like to play please advise me asap, as I will be giving numbers to Camberley on Monday.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2016)

richart said:



			Chris have you tried the justgiving charity site again? Can you let me know if there is still a problem.
		
Click to expand...

I still can't get the donate page to open in Chrome but have just tried it in Safari and it did open. I'm just off to golf but will do the payment early this evening when I return


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2016)

Fish said:



			Unless I've missed him recently joining back in he disappeared off the forum due to an injury. I was supposed to play at his course in July and he was supposed to play at Cooden and neither happened!
		
Click to expand...

 Looks like he hasn't been on here since June. If anyone does know Vardon11LDN could they let me know. If I don't hear anything shortly I will withdraw him from the runners and riders for Camberley.


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2016)

Does anyone know who Maxwell's dad is ? Guest of Mark Smith. I don't think I know Mark Smith, and definitely not Maxwell's dad !! Donation has been paid to play, but I am stumped at the moment.

Been up to Camberley Heath today and the course looks fantastic. We will be playing off the yellow tees, and winter rules will be in play.

Food will be bacon rolls and tea/coffee on arrival, and a two course carvery after the golf. Carvery is beef or gammon. Are there any vegetarians playing ? Please let me know asap. The halfway hut will be open, serving hot food and drinks.

Does anyone require a buggy ? Course has a few hills.


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2016)

richart said:



			Does anyone know who Maxwell's dad is ? Guest of Mark Smith. I don't think I know Mark Smith, and definitely not Maxwell's dad !! Donation has been paid to play, but I am stumped at the moment.

Been up to Camberley Heath today and the course looks fantastic. We will be playing off the yellow tees, and winter rules will be in play.

Food will be bacon rolls and tea/coffee on arrival, and a two course carvery after the golf. Carvery is beef or gammon. Are there any vegetarians playing ? Please let me know asap. The halfway hut will be open, serving hot food and drinks.

Does anyone require a buggy ? Course has a few hills.

Click to expand...

 I have found Maxwell's Dad. He is a new forumer. Have sent him a pm so hopefully he will be playing


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 10, 2016)

What's the dress code for the food afterwards?


----------



## Fish (Oct 10, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			What's the dress code for the food afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

Jacket & Tie


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			Jacket & Tie
		
Click to expand...

 Robin, that was West Hill's rules last year, but I am checking with Camberley Heath as I think it is smart casual. Will update when I hear back.


----------



## Fish (Oct 10, 2016)

richart said:



			Robin, that was West Hill's rules last year, but I am checking with Camberley Heath as I think it is smart casual. Will update when I hear back.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think we've ever had anything other than Jacket & Tie over the years so it was my initial response.

Will await your confirmation, but I will ask that showering is compulsory


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 10, 2016)

Is there a limit on players for this, I see you are at 79, just trying to see if I can rearrange some things which will mean I can come and play


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Is there a limit on players for this, I see you are at 79, just trying to see if I can rearrange some things which will mean I can come and play
		
Click to expand...

 I was up at Camberley this morning, and they said they would let us squeeze a few more in. If you can play you are in.:thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 10, 2016)

richart said:



			I was up at Camberley this morning, and they said they would let us squeeze a few more in. If you can play you are in.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok, ill see what I can do and let you know


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 10, 2016)

richart said:



			I don't think I know Mark Smith, and definitely not Maxwell's dad !!:eek
		
Click to expand...

Mark Smith I'm pretty sure is Radbourne2010 who was on the Trump trip :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Mark Smith I'm pretty sure is Radbourne2010 who was on the Trump trip :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I am sure you are right Simon. He is definitely a Mark, but the surname didn't ring a bell.

Are you not playing this year ? Camberley suits a left to right player.


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			What's the dress code for the food afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

 Smart casual it is, but everyone must change out of their golf clothes. Camberley provide super soft towels so no excuse not to shower.

Some of us will be wearing jacket and their Help For Heroes tie.:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 10, 2016)

richart said:



			I am sure you are right Simon. He is definitely a Mark, but the surname didn't ring a bell.

Are you not playing this year ? Camberley suits a left to right player.

Click to expand...

I can't get the time off work unfortunately, I'll be making a donation probably at the end of the month after I've been paid again.


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I can't get the time off work unfortunately, I'll be making a donation probably at the end of the month after I've been paid again.
		
Click to expand...

 That is a shame Simon, but hopefully we will catch up for a game soon.


----------



## Fish (Oct 10, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I can't get the time off work unfortunately, I'll be making a donation probably at the end of the month after I've been paid again.
		
Click to expand...

Throw a sickie, I'll do you a note &#128077;&#128540;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Richard, this is Mark Foreman of Weybrook Park GC who is my guest. He's signed up & raring to go. I'll email him to look out for a PM from you :thup:



richart said:



			I have found Maxwell's Dad. He is a new forumer. Have sent him a pm so hopefully he will be playing
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 11, 2016)

That's me, having had the pleasure of your company at Trump on Sat ne: 



Paperboy said:



			Mark Smith I'm pretty sure is Radbourne2010 who was on the Trump trip :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 11, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			That's me, having had the pleasure of your company at Trump on Sat ne:
		
Click to expand...

Yes you showed my lovely bunker skills off on the forum


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 13, 2016)

Can not remember if I booked this trip, can we have a list of those in and tee times please.


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Can not remember if I booked this trip, can we have a list of those in and tee times please.
		
Click to expand...

Tee times haven't been arranged/drawn yet, Rich has the full list of attendees and he's away now helping at the Masters, can't you check if you have paid the Â£35 into the Just Giving site in my signature or out of your account. If you PM me your real name I'll check through the payments if your still struggling.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 13, 2016)

Robin

I keep trying to log in on the just giving website, when I click donate, the donation page slides across from the right and then disappears leaving a blank page, has anyone else experienced the same ?

AAC


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Robin

I keep trying to log in on the just giving website, when I click donate, the donation page slides across from the right and then disappears leaving a blank page, has anyone else experienced the same ?

AAC
		
Click to expand...

I'll check it now, #BRB


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2016)

No problem here, just used the link in my signature and put Â£5 in without any issues 

By the way everyone, if anyone refers to the link in my signature and you can't see it, that's because it doesn't show when I'm on my iPhone so please scroll back until you find a post that has my signature showing if you need to make a donation.

Thank you.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			No problem here, just used the link in my signature and put Â£5 in without any issues 

By the way everyone, if anyone refers to the link in my signature and you can't see it, that's because it doesn't show when I'm on my iPhone so please scroll back until you find a post that has my signature showing if you need to make a donation.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I have just tried it from the link on your last post, its still doing it, must be a problem at my end.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 13, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I have just tried it from the link on your last post, its still doing it, must be a problem at my end.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted now, just paid my h/c challenge monies against Bigfoot and HJS


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Can not remember if I booked this trip, can we have a list of those in and tee times please.
		
Click to expand...

Back from the Masters. You haven't entered but there is still time.:thup: Donation of Â£35 can be made through link in my signature. Gift aid can be added to the donation if applicable.

Updated list of players to follow.


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2016)

richart said:



			Back from the Masters. .
		
Click to expand...

but there still playing....:mmm: What were you, helping with the bacon rolls on the 1st tee


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			but there still playing....:mmm: What were you, helping with the bacon rolls on the 1st tee 

Click to expand...

 No, once Westwood, Hatton and Fitzpatrick had finished, so had I.


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2016)

richart said:



			No, once Westwood, Hatton and Fitzpatrick had finished, so had I.

Click to expand...

I saw the guy holding their score up on Twitter, he looked chuffed to pull that role, what were you doing for that group?


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 13, 2016)

when is the realistic date for signing up for this, assuming of course you don't get full before that date?


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			I saw the guy holding their score up on Twitter, he looked chuffed to pull that role, what were you doing for that group?
		
Click to expand...

  I carried the scoreboard. What is twitter ? A couple of lads 'borrowed' my board for photos. For some reason they didn't want me in the shot.


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2016)

richart said:



 I carried the scoreboard. What is twitter ? A couple of lads 'borrowed' my board for photos. For some reason they didn't want me in the shot.

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			when is the realistic date for signing up for this, assuming of course you don't get full before that date?
		
Click to expand...

 If it is very last minute it may depend on numbers. If we have all four balls but one three ball I could squeeze you in I really need final numbers by Friday 21st, when the draw will be done.

Always worth checking with me if it is last minute, as I will do my best for any forumer or guest.


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2016)

Fish said:



View attachment 21020

Click to expand...

 That is me and the scorer, and our new friend.


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2016)

richart said:



			That is me and the scorer, and our new friend.
		
Click to expand...

So he was a hanger-on, he's Tweeted he was 'helping out' at the Masters  #Busted!


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 13, 2016)

richart said:



			If it is very last minute it may depend on numbers. If we have all four balls but one three ball I could squeeze you in I really need final numbers by Friday 21st, when the draw will be done.

Always worth checking with me if it is last minute, as I will do my best for any forumer or guest.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I will use that date as my cut off


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2016)

Just added up all the auction bids as per Robin's posts and, as at 8.20, just the auctions will raise Â£4300.....
Well done Guys but let's keep it going..ðŸ‘


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 13, 2016)

Cheers pal, not able to play but will donate in memory if RikG.


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Cheers pal, not able to play but will donate in memory if RikG.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that's very decent of you &#128077;


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 14, 2016)

To all who entered the H4H H/C challenge this year, I have posted all of the challenges in the thread (Lounge), if you lost or like me won by default then can you pay your Â£5 (or more if you want) to the Just Giving page the link is on Fish's signature.  Lastly if anyone had not paid their entry can they pay that too, every little helps.  :thup:


----------



## wookie (Oct 14, 2016)

richart said:



			Smart casual it is, but everyone must change out of their golf clothes. Camberley provide super soft towels so no excuse not to shower.

Some of us will be wearing jacket and their Help For Heroes tie.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Do we know if this includes smart denim Rich?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 14, 2016)

wookie said:



			do we know if this includes *smart denim *rich?
		
Click to expand...

oxymoron !!!!


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2016)

wookie said:



			Do we know if this includes smart denim Rich?
		
Click to expand...

 No denim !!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2016)

richart said:



			No denim !!
		
Click to expand...

What! Not even the hot pants like the advert?


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			What! Not even the hot pants like the advert?
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks, now I have got the image of Simon in hot pants.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 16, 2016)

Could anyone with local knowledge please let me know the best way back to sunny North Wales after we have played? I expect that by the time we finish (5ish?) that the M25 will be a car park so have been looking at alternative routes. It looks like that the M3 to Bagshot then A322/A329(M) to the M4 to Maidenhead and then A404 to the M40 is an option but am I better off waiting on the M25?


----------



## Odvan (Oct 16, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Could anyone with local knowledge please let me know the best way back to sunny North Wales after we have played? I expect that by the time we finish (5ish?) that the M25 will be a car park so have been looking at alternative routes. It looks like that the M3 to Bagshot then A322/A329(M) to the M4 to Maidenhead and then A404 to the M40 is an option but am I better off waiting on the M25?
		
Click to expand...

To get back oop north, I'm hoping my passengers don't object in hanging around until 6:30ish but yeah some local knowledge would be useful as to when the car park at least becomes a rolling road block!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 16, 2016)

Odvan said:



			To get back oop north, I'm hoping my passengers don't object in hanging around until 6:30ish but yeah some local knowledge would be useful as to when the car park at least becomes a rolling road block!
		
Click to expand...

Yep mate, I checked with Richart and I'd like to stay for the auction, and it all gives time for the traffic to dissipate. 

Better to be in with the aftermath of the day, rather than stuck in a car in traffic. :thup:


----------



## philly169 (Oct 16, 2016)

quick check on the weather forecast and it looks like we could be in for a nice day... considerably less wet than West Hill..


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 16, 2016)

philly169 said:



			considerably less wet than West Hill..
		
Click to expand...

Well that won't be difficult !!


----------



## Odvan (Oct 16, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep mate, I checked with Richart and I'd like to stay for the auction, and it all gives time for the traffic to dissipate. 

Better to be in with the aftermath of the day, rather than stuck in a car in traffic. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Think auction is scheduled to finish at 5:30ish (?) so just need to keep Stuey away from the bar for an hour...


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 16, 2016)

Just want to check there is still space available on this before I sign myself up?


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes there is, the draw hasn't been made yet.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Could anyone with local knowledge please let me know the best way back to sunny North Wales after we have played? I expect that by the time we finish (5ish?) that the M25 will be a car park so have been looking at alternative routes. It looks like that the M3 to Bagshot then A322/A329(M) to the M4 to Maidenhead and then A404 to the M40 is an option but am I better off waiting on the M25?
		
Click to expand...

Thats a decent route, it will still be busy, but it should flow (mostly)

You are wise to avoid the M25 at that time especially between J12 to 16 (M40)


----------



## Imurg (Oct 16, 2016)

Probably gets a bit sticky around Maidenhead/Marlow/M40 too.
The main bridge over the Thames in Marlow is closed I think - all traffic going into it will be going further up the 404 to the next junction.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 16, 2016)

Just donated, so Im in


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Just donated, so Im in
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard &#128077;


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 16, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thats a decent route, it will still be busy, but it should flow (mostly)

You are wise to avoid the M25 at that time especially between J12 to 16 (M40)
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Probably gets a bit sticky around Maidenhead/Marlow/M40 too.
The main bridge over the Thames in Marlow is closed I think - all traffic going into it will be going further up the 404 to the next junction.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Looks like we will give the M25 a miss then.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 16, 2016)

What time do you expect tee off to be?


----------



## TXL (Oct 16, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Could anyone with local knowledge please let me know the best way back to sunny North Wales after we have played? I expect that by the time we finish (5ish?) that the M25 will be a car park so have been looking at alternative routes. It looks like that the M3 to Bagshot then A322/A329(M) to the M4 to Maidenhead and then A404 to the M40 is an option but am I better off waiting on the M25?
		
Click to expand...

If the A404 is likely to be busy as Imurg suggests, then an alternative may be to go west on the M4 to Newbury then take the A34 north to the M40.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 16, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Think auction is scheduled to finish at 5:30ish (?) so just need to keep Stuey away from the bar for an hour...
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that mate:rofl:


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2016)

TXL said:



			If the A404 is likely to be busy as Imurg suggests, then an alternative may be to go west on the M4 to Newbury then take the A34 north to the M40.
		
Click to expand...

Viable but the 34 gets very busy between Abingdon and Oxford as well as the last couple of miles up to the M40...
To be honest, nowhere is good at that time of day down here....


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2016)

I just always stick with the M25, it always looks worse than it looks IMO, so I'll be returning as I came, M3/M25/M40, by the time you flaff about you probably don't gain anything!


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 17, 2016)

I may have to dash off early. Is there any price reduction for not having dinner?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			I may have to dash off early. Is there any price reduction for not having dinner?

Thanks,

Nick
		
Click to expand...

Not really Nick as the Â£55 collected on the day is what the green fee would cost anyway plus we've submitted minimum numbers for the food also, obviously I'll let Rich have the final say but this amount goes to the club who have already discounted the day for us massively, so for me it's Â£55 per person on the day.

Also to everyone else, this Â£55.00 is CASH please as we hand this straight to the club and PLEASE don't be late as it delays the shotgun start and I'll have to wait for you and then rush to my tee so please allow yourselves plenty of time.

Thank you.


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks Fish, can't wait for the day! 

Nick


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 17, 2016)

Do you guys know roughly what time we will be teeing off?


----------



## philly169 (Oct 17, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Do you guys know roughly what time we will be teeing off?
		
Click to expand...

Something like 9.30 comes to mind. Don't quote me..


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Do you guys know roughly what time we will be teeing off?
		
Click to expand...




philly169 said:



			Something like 9.30 comes to mind. Don't quote me..
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer and as its a shotgun start and some will have to drive to their tees, we need everyone there in plenty of time please :thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 17, 2016)

Ill be there about 8 as I don't want to get caught in any traffic, was just curious as the what time we would be starting


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			I may have to dash off early. Is there any price reduction for not having dinner?

Thanks,

Nick
		
Click to expand...

 Nick I have asked Camberley about this before, and there is no discount for not having the food I am afraid. You may be able to get a doggy bag,or get to the front of the food queue. Sorry about that.


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Ill be there about 8 as I don't want to get caught in any traffic, was just curious as the what time we would be starting
		
Click to expand...

We are aiming for 09.30, and we will be doing registration from 08.00. Traffic can be bad so recommend everyone aims to get to Camberley early.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 17, 2016)

Really looking forward to this now, hope we get good weather!


----------



## Dasit (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone driving from Brighton, would love to get involved if you are. Got rid of my car last year so golf on the go is much harder now!

Shoot me a pm if so, cheers.


----------



## philly169 (Oct 18, 2016)

Do we know when the groups will be announced?

Also, does Camberley Heath have a practice area or driving range?


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2016)

philly169 said:



			Do we know when the groups will be announced?

Also, does Camberley Heath have a practice area or driving range?
		
Click to expand...

It is still open to join the day until Friday so the draw will be done after then, Rich will possibly put it up Saturday.


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 18, 2016)

philly169 said:



			Do we know when the groups will be announced?

Also, does Camberley Heath have a practice area or driving range?
		
Click to expand...

I have no trouble being corrected but from what I can recall, it does have a practise area but its short - maybe 220/250ish and narrow just by the first fairway and you have to go and collect balls or use your own. Putting green as well which allows chipping.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			I have no trouble being corrected but from what I can recall, it does have a practise area but its short - maybe 220/250ish and narrow just by the first fairway and you have to go and collect balls or use your own. Putting green as well which allows chipping.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you are correct, there are also a couple of nets behind the clubhouse.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Yes you are correct, there are also a couple of nets behind the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Is that still there to the side of the first. I thought they had sold that land off and it was going to be built on. Good news if not as I can get my swing warmed up to inflict on the unwitting Finch and Shiels combo. Heaven help them


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that still there to the side of the first. I thought they had sold that land off and it was going to be built on. Good news if not as I can get my swing warmed up to inflict on the unwitting Finch and Shiels combo. Heaven help them
		
Click to expand...

On the other side I'm hitting the ball better than I ever have done, lowering my best score by 5 shots in the last week. I have every expectation that I will fall apart on Monday and embarrass myself


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 18, 2016)

Has anyone actually contacted Finch and Shield and told them they are in for a treet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			On the other side I'm hitting the ball better than I ever have done, lowering my best score by 5 shots in the last week. I have every expectation that I will fall apart on Monday and embarrass myself
		
Click to expand...

Good play sir. Positive thought my friend. You'll be fine. I'll do enough embarrassing for the two of us!


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good play sir. Positive thought my friend. You'll be fine. I'll do enough embarrassing for the two of us!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I think I'll be absolutely fine. Really looking forward to it though, looking forward to watching them play as much as anything and hopefully learning some good course management


----------



## Dasit (Oct 18, 2016)

Am I still good to get a place? Hope have not left it too late


----------



## richart (Oct 18, 2016)

Dasit said:



			Am I still good to get a place? Hope have not left it too late
		
Click to expand...

 Yes you are.:thup:


----------



## Dasit (Oct 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Yes you are.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, donated + gift aid, see you all monday!


----------



## richart (Oct 18, 2016)

Dasit said:



			Perfect, donated + gift aid, see you all monday!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2016)

Dasit said:



			Perfect, donated + gift aid, see you all monday!
		
Click to expand...

Good man :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 19, 2016)

Richard, you'll be shot if Bex sees you relinquished your board :ears:


Fish said:



View attachment 21020

Click to expand...


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 19, 2016)

Not that I wish any bad shots on my fellow players on Monday, but I wonder if anyone will beat the 16 by Kevin Na? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiyEyDwuq_Q

(its old but still makes me laugh!)


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 19, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Not that I wish any bad shots on my fellow players on Monday, but I wonder if anyone will beat the 16 by Kevin Na? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiyEyDwuq_Q

(its old but still makes me laugh!)



Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2016)

We find ourselves with only a few days to go suddenly down to 78 when ideally we would like and thought we had 80 players confirmed, so please, if your sitting on the fence and need a nudge, then consider this it. 

Failing that, please invite your friend/s to this great day/s annual meet of golf & banter where you will meet like minded people from across the country and sit amongst celebrities with great raffles & auction prizes to win whilst supporting a great cause, so please, let's get this number back to 80 please &#128077;

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2016)

Well we're down to 77 now &#128542;

I'm on the road currently so can't link anything so I'm posting in various threads. 

 unfortunately Toad (John) has had to withdraw and is totally gutted to have to, however, he is booked & has paid for a double room Sunday & Monday at the Travelodge, so if you know anyone who wants to be involved in the day and it was just a bit too much to stop over, there is free accommodation available whether it's taken up fully for 2 nights or just 1.

If we can't get anyone new to play & stay which has to be our main focus, then I will take a donation from anyone who's in a twin at the Travelodge but wants to upgrade to a room on their own.


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm still playing but cant stay for the dinner I'm afraid. I've put the feelers out for anyone willing to join us for the day and will pass on the free rooms etc.


----------



## Dasit (Oct 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Well we're down to 77 now ï˜ž

I'm on the road currently so can't link anything so I'm posting in various threads. 

 unfortunately Toad (John) has had to withdraw and is totally gutted to have to, however, he is booked & has paid for a double room Sunday & Monday at the Travelodge, so if you know anyone who wants to be involved in the day and it was just a bit too much to stop over, there is free accommodation available whether it's taken up fully for 2 nights or just 1.

If we can't get anyone new to play & stay which has to be our main focus, then I will take a donation from anyone who's in a twin at the Travelodge but wants to upgrade to a room on their own.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to donate another Â£35 to H4H or to Toad, if the room is available and transferable, let me know please


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 20, 2016)

Dasit said:



			Happy to donate another Â£35 to H4H or to Toad, if the room is available and transferable, let me know please
		
Click to expand...

Would take up the offer of the room and pay the man, if available let me know.
will just pay to the H4H website for the deposit.


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Would take up the offer of the room and pay the man, if available let me know.
will just pay to the H4H website for the deposit.
		
Click to expand...

Am I right in thinking that your not down to play on Monday but now will do due to this accommodation becoming available?


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 21, 2016)

If i can stop over Sunday then i should be able to play on Monday.
If thats all right?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 21, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			If i can stop over Sunday then i should be able to play on Monday.
If thats all right?
		
Click to expand...

Ok so you need to register and pay to play , it's Â£35 now (via the just giving link in Fish's soggy)
Then Â£55 cash on the day.

Do that asap as they are doing the draw very soon


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			If i can stop over Sunday then i should be able to play on Monday.
If thats all right?
		
Click to expand...

 Once you have paid the donation, could you pm me your full name, and handicap please. The draw will be made tomorrow, so will need to know asap. Thanks.


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

Camberley Heath have now got a team of three, and they are hoping to make that four by Monday. We now have 80 again.

*Still room for four more.:thup:*


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			If i can stop over Sunday then i should be able to play on Monday.
If thats all right?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, excellent, at the moment then the room is yours as preference was always to someone filling the playing place.



PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok so you need to register and pay to play , it's Â£35 now (via the just giving link in Fish's soggy)
Then Â£55 cash on the day.

Do that asap as they are doing the draw very soon
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for jumping in Phil, I'm away currently in meetings and took my eye off the ball slightly :thup:



richart said:



			Once you have paid the donation, could you pm me your full name, and handicap please. The draw will be made tomorrow, so will need to know asap. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Has this been done yet? can't see anything on the JG site!



richart said:



			Camberley Heath have now got a team of three, and they are hoping to make that four by Monday. We now have 80 again.

*Still room for four more.:thup:*

Click to expand...

Good to hear :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

Current list of players, donations etc. If you think you are playing and you do not appear on the list please send me a pm.

Rich


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

Just a quick reminder that forumers will need to pay Â£55 on the day at reception. This money goes directly to Camberley Heath, but needs to be paid in cash. No cheques/cards etc please. You will of course need lots of extra cash for the raffle, entry to nearest the pin, long drive, programme etc. All this cash goes directly to the H4H charity.:thup:

When you arrive at the club could you make sure you register before going through for coffee and bacon rolls. We don't want to be chasing after players, and with a shotgun start at 9.30 we need to get everyone in the right place at the right time. I will post up the draw and starting holes tomorrow. Registration is from 8.00, but if you get to Camberley a little earlier, please make yourself known as there may be a job for you. We never turn down the offer of help !

Any queries please ask on this thread.


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 21, 2016)

Firstly congrats to the organisers! This is looking like a great day. Thank you for all your hard work. (If you can arrange good weather that would be appreciated!) 

If I can get there early enough - M23/M25 so who knows what will happen - I'll happily help out where I can. 

Nick


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 21, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Firstly congrats to the organisers! This is looking like a great day. Thank you for all your hard work. (If you can arrange good weather that would be appreciated!) 

If I can get there early enough - M23/M25 so who knows what will happen - I'll happily help out where I can. 

Nick
		
Click to expand...

Good all the organisers will like a nice cup of tea.

I will be there early rich and help with signs or whatever.


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Firstly congrats to the organisers! This is looking like a great day. Thank you for all your hard work. (If you can arrange good weather that would be appreciated!) 

If I can get there early enough - M23/M25 so who knows what will happen - I'll happily help out where I can. 

Nick
		
Click to expand...

 Good man.



pokerjoke said:



			Good all the organisers will like a nice cup of tea.

I will be there early rich and help with signs or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Tony. We have banners to put up ouside the clubhouse and on the first tee, so would be great if you could help with that. Tends to be a bit hectic first thing !!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Good man.

 Thanks Tony. We have banners to put up ouside the clubhouse and on the first tee, so would be great if you could help with that. Tends to be a bit hectic first thing !!
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate always a pleasure to help the aged,only joking mate 1st or 2nd tee is fine


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			No probs mate always a pleasure to help the aged,only joking mate 1st or 2nd tee is fine

Click to expand...

 Nice try my friend.


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

I have now had to confirm numbers with Camberley. I have booked 80 places for golf and food. This does mean that if any one drops out from now on we may go below this number, and will still have to pay for their place.

Please let me know asap if you can not play, as it is getting a bit of a nightmare with numbers, and also sorting out the draw.

We still have a few places available so if you want to play please advise again asap.

Thanks.


----------



## Toad (Oct 21, 2016)

Guys really sorry to miss out but family crisis prevents me getting down in time. 
Can whoever is taking the room pm me their email address and I will send on confirmation from travelodge. Just need to pretend your me lol. I don't want any payment for the room but if your happy to give a little more to H4H it would be appreciated but it's not necessary. 
Thanks and hope you all have a great day and play well. 

John


----------



## Junior (Oct 21, 2016)

richart said:



View attachment 21050


View attachment 21051


Current list of players, donations etc. If you think you are playing and you do not appear on the list please send me a pm.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Im on there mate, but my surname is "Wright" not "White"


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 21, 2016)

Deposit paid and PM sent.


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

Junior said:



			Im on there mate, but my surname is "Wright" not "White" 

Click to expand...

 Whoops, sorry about that Alan.

Put it down to old age Andy. I am terrible with names. Perhaps it was the sight of you covered in hail at Murcar that confused me ?


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Deposit paid and PM sent.
		
Click to expand...

 Welcome aboard Chris.:thup:


----------



## Junior (Oct 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Whoops, sorry about that Alan.

Put it down to old age Andy. I am terrible with names. Perhaps it was the sight of you covered in hail at Murcar that confused me ?

Click to expand...

Haha, no problem mate.  Yes, the ground, us and all our gear were whited out . See you in a couple of days.  Looking fwd to catching up with everyone !!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 21, 2016)

Junior said:



			Haha, no problem mate.  Yes, the ground, us and all our gear were whited out . See you in a couple of days.  Looking fwd to catching up with everyone !!!
		
Click to expand...

Junior White has a certain ring to it don't you think?


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Deposit paid and PM sent.
		
Click to expand...

Well done, can you pm me your email address please so I can pass it on so you receive all the details for the hotel.

Thank you.


----------



## Junior (Oct 21, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Junior White has a certain ring to it don't you think?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, it does!! 

Sorry if this has been mentioned, but do we need a jacket and tie for the meal after?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 21, 2016)

Junior said:



			Haha, it does!! 

Sorry if this has been mentioned, but do we need a jacket and tie for the meal after?
		
Click to expand...


Smart dress I believe although some are wearing jacket and tie,im going for the first option


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2016)

Smart dress but NO jeans :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 21, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			A Smart dress I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, hope our colours dont clash.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 21, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Smart dress I believe although some are wearing jacket and tie,im going for the first option
		
Click to expand...

So Tony is wearing a blue off the shoulder number and playing off the reds


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So Tony is wearing a blue off the shoulder number and playing off the reds 

Click to expand...

That'll suit him as he's going to be my bitch for the morning :smirk:


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			That'll suit him as he's going to be my bitch for the morning :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

A thought no one should try to visualise!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So Tony is wearing a blue off the shoulder number and playing off the reds 

Click to expand...

I know its your favourite Phil and I aim to please


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

Bright colours for the day would be a fitting tribute to Rick.:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			That'll suit him as he's going to be my bitch for the morning :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Now your an organiser I think you should be a little bit more respectfull


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Bright colours for the day would be a fitting tribute to Rick.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think he would be proud of what I'm wearing on Sunday but I don't think my playing partners will


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me too, hope our colours dont clash. 

Click to expand...

Oh no not the 80,s shellsuit again:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 22, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Oh no not the 80,s shellsuit again:ears:
		
Click to expand...

You got it, I'm going with the cerise and plum Hummel number.


----------



## Junior (Oct 22, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Smart dress I believe although some are wearing jacket and tie,im going for the first option
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tony.  I hope Camberley are aware of what qualifies as smart dress in the North West    Kappa and Naf Naf are still the fashion here


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 22, 2016)

That's one heck of a long drumroll 

Ooooo the suspense


----------



## philly169 (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Bright colours for the day would be a fitting tribute to Rick.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Could be a day for tartan!


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

Monty has done the draw and very interesting it is. Count down to posting it has started.:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Monty has done the draw and very interesting it is. Count down to posting it has started.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excited now Rich a draw always adds to the excitement:thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 22, 2016)

Bit late in the day but I'm looking for a game tomorrow afternoon on route to Camberley. If anyone get fit me in drop me a PM. Cheers!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Monty has done the draw and very interesting it is. Count down to posting it has started.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hurry up and post it Rich not being rude to you for so long is just so difficult!


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 22, 2016)

When will the draw be announced? 

Though I paid to know who I'm playing with it will be nice to see the draw.


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

I suspect there are "technical" difficulties &#128540;&#128514;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			I suspect there are "technical" difficulties &#128540;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

You mean that Rich has written it all out longhand and is now typing it all in using his patented 1 finger technique


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 22, 2016)

What format is the comp? Individual stable ford as last year?


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			What format is the comp? Individual stable ford as last year?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You mean that Rich has written it all out longhand and now has Vicky typing it all in  

Click to expand...

Fixed that for you &#128077;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

If you click it twice it is more readable....and before anyone asks, 'A' next to the Tee number means they go first :smirk:

..and BB means you have a Battleback player with you :thup:

See you on Sunday/Monday people :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2016)

I always said that Monty was good at making a draw!&#128077;&#128077;&#128537;


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 22, 2016)

All looking good! My H4H Loudmouth trousers are ironed! Driving range assaulted today - all directions - it didn't stand a chance! Plenty of balls packed. I'm ready!


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 22, 2016)

Trousers packed and H4H tee shirt in place, roll on Sunday.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 22, 2016)

A nice tough hole to start on! All getting real now


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

Fish said:



View attachment 21060
View attachment 21060




View attachment 21059


If you click it twice it is more readable....and before anyone asks, 'A' next to the Tee number means they go first :smirk:

..and BB means you have a Battleback player with you :thup:

See you on Sunday/Monday people :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Now the bad news. 

If you are teeing off tees 4, 5, 8, 11, and 12 you will need to drive out to the car park in Springfield Road. Maps will be available at the registration desk. It takes about five minutes, and can be tricky to find. Once there your tee will be a short walk. I will be driving out, so if you want to get lost you can follow me. 

Don't take your clubs out of the car, as it is embarrassing having to put them back in before you have even started. Even more embarrassing driving out to your tee, and realising you have left your clubs behind. I will let my mate Jeremy tell you about that one.

If any one needs a lift to Springfield Road, let me know, as I am sure there will be room in the back of Wookie's van.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Trousers packed and H4H tee shirt in place, roll on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Bring a jumper mate its cold down south


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Now the bad news. 

If you are teeing off tees 4, 5, 8, 11, and 12 you will need to drive out to the car park in Springfield Road. Maps will be available at the registration desk. It takes about five minutes, and can be tricky to find. Once there your tee will be a short walk. I will be driving out, so if you want to get lost you can follow me. 

Don't take your clubs out of the car, as it is embarrassing having to put them back in before you have even started. Even more embarrassing driving out to your tee, and realising you have left your clubs behind. I will let my mate Jeremy tell you about that one.

If any one needs a lift to Springfield Road, let me know, as I am sure there will be room in the back of Wookie's van.

Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Trousers packed and H4H tee shirt in place, roll on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I PM'd you yesterday, have you been in touch with Toad for his hotel details?


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice easy sounding par 3 to start with! 

Another long par 3 on the course and always into the prevailing wind. The green is guarded by a large bunker on the left. With heather and bunkers to carry off the tee and two hidden bunkers on the slope short right, only a long straight hit will find the green.


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2016)

Great draw, don't think I've played with any in my group before, looking forward to it chaps.

Now all I've got to do is decide if I'm confident enough to risk an iron for my first shot oo: or do I try and gently float in a 9 wood?


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

Crow said:



			Great draw, don't think I've played with any in my group before, looking forward to it chaps.

Now all I've got to do is decide if I'm confident enough to risk an iron for my first shot oo: or do I try and gently float in a 9 wood?
		
Click to expand...

 Everyone that had played with you before, asked not to again Nick.


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

Just to put those playing with Rob Smith's mind at rest. It is not Smiffy. Rob does course reviews, and is heavily involved in assessing the Golf Monthly top 100 courses. If you want to know about any course, Rob will probably have played it.

His official title is Contributing Editor, which must be one of the best jobs in the world.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Just to put those playing with Rob Smith's mind at rest. It is not Smiffy. Rob does course reviews, and is heavily involved in assessing the Golf Monthly top 100 courses. If you want to know about any course, Rob will probably have played it.

His official title is Contributing Editor, which must be one of the best jobs in the world.
		
Click to expand...

And much more importantly- he's a staunch Palace fan !!


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			And much more importantly- he's a staunch Palace fan !!
		
Click to expand...

 Hey I was trying not to put forumers off playing with him.:angry:


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Everyone that had played with you before, asked not to again Nick.





Click to expand...

And I bet 99% of those that hadn't also asked not to play with me.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Hey I was trying not to put forumers off playing with him.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

He's great to play with, as a Palace fan he knows nothing about football!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 22, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Trousers packed and H4H tee shirt in place, roll on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Good man yourself, see you on Monday.


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			And much more importantly- he's a staunch Palace fan !!
		
Click to expand...

Leicester 3 - Palace 1, there's a nice ice breaker subject for the first tee.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2016)

17th early. Good show. Means I can hit the green in two without any ruffians shuffling onto the green and defacing my ball


----------



## chrisd (Oct 22, 2016)

Crow said:



			Leicester 3 - Palace 1, there's a nice ice breaker subject for the first tee. 

Click to expand...

Me and Rob Smith mmmm reckon we could sort you out! I'll sharpen my pitching wedge :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Trousers packed and H4H tee shirt in place, roll on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

If your down early Sunday we're all meeting in Wetherspoon's between 7.00 - 8.15pm then going for a curry.

I might be in there earlier watching the footy &#127866;&#127866;&#128540;


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			17th early. Good show. Means I can hit the green in two without any ruffians shuffling onto the green and defacing my ball
		
Click to expand...

 It will give you time to remember to tell Rick and Peter about the pond on 16.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			It will give you time to remember to tell Rick and Peter about the pond on 16.

Click to expand...

Its our last hole. They may not be speaking to me by then


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			17th early. Good show. Means I can hit the green in two without any ruffians shuffling onto the green and defacing my ball
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the 17th is a par three is it?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 22, 2016)

Message for young Mr Fish

Don't take any crap from Jimmy Hill from Battle Back, he is the biggest bandit I've ever played with who has 7 bullet wounds in his legs.

 (He's an all round nice guy), you've a great round ahead of you!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2016)

Crow said:



			I don't think the 17th is a par three is it?
		
Click to expand...

428 yard (off whites) par three. That's a point, two questions, a) is it winter rules and b) what tees are we off


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Its our last hole. They will not be speaking to me by then
		
Click to expand...

 Fixed that for you.


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			428 yard (off whites) par three. That's a point, two questions, a) is it winter rules and b) what tees are we off
		
Click to expand...

 You will find out on the day.:ears:

Actually I do know we are off the yellows, but can't remember if it is winter rules. Pretty sure it is, but will confirm on the day.


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Message for young Mr Fish

Don't take any crap from Jimmy Hill from Battle Back, he is the biggest bandit I've ever played with who has 7 bullet wounds in his legs.

 (He's an all round nice guy), you've a great round ahead of you!
		
Click to expand...

When have I ever taken any crap off anyone &#128540;

I've met Jimmy before, we'll have a blast, I've got some big magnets I'm using on him as he's in his backswing &#128563;


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

Crow said:



			I don't think the 17th is a par three is it?
		
Click to expand...

 nice low blow.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			When have I ever taken any crap off anyone &#128540;

I've met Jimmy before, we'll have a blast, I've got some big magnets I'm using on him as he's in his backswing &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

I just couldn't believe how grounded someone could be who'd been through what he has, I don't often get emotional but he nearly cracked me up


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			You will find out on the day.:ears:

Actually I do know we are off the yellows, but can't remember if it is winter rules. Pretty sure it is, but will confirm on the day.
		
Click to expand...

 Not sure why we'd need winter rules on a quality heathland course, but obviously it's the rules of the course on the day but let's not spoil everyone, play it where it lies &#128540;&#127948;


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			Not sure why we'd need winter rules on a quality heathland course, but obviously it's the rules of the course on the day but let's not spoil everyone, play it where it lies &#128540;&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

 You do have to play it as it lies in the *rough*


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Just to put those playing with Rob Smith's mind at rest. It is not Smiffy. Rob does course reviews, and is heavily involved in assessing the Golf Monthly top 100 courses. If you want to know about any course, Rob will probably have played it.

His official title is Contributing Editor, which must be one of the best jobs in the world.
		
Click to expand...

And he is a top bloke to play with.  :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 22, 2016)

Been a while since I've had a quiet round in Stu's company, hope he isn't too shy in front of the other lads 

Cheers for sorting gents, really looking forward to the next few days :thup:

I take it the 13th tee is a trek from the clubhouse!? :mmm:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hope LincolnQuaker plays like he did at Trump (at least the first five holes...


Fish said:



View attachment 21060
View attachment 21060




View attachment 21059


If you click it twice it is more readable....and before anyone asks, 'A' next to the Tee number means they go first :smirk:

..and BB means you have a Battleback player with you :thup:

See you on Sunday/Monday people :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dasit (Oct 22, 2016)

everyone bring waterproofs! Just checked google maps and the 8th is miles from the clubhouse, might stroll over after registering.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 22, 2016)

Cheers Robin and Rich - looking forward to it , i should be there early to meet Zeno and introduce the three BB to their playing partners :thup:


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 22, 2016)

Are we off the Whites on Monday? &#128563;


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers Robin and Rich - looking forward to it , i should be there early to meet Zeno and introduce the three BB to their playing partners :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's good Phil I'm looking forward to meeting them and Zeno I believe is in my group.


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Are we off the Whites on Monday? &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

Yellows


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Are we off the Whites on Monday? &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

 Yellows.

The halfway hut will be open, so feel free to support it.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			The halfway hut will be open, so feel free to support it.
		
Click to expand...

I think it should be mandatory...&#128077;&#128513;


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Yellows.

The halfway hut will be open, so feel free to support it.
		
Click to expand...

Get there before Stu_c though &#128540;&#127869;


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

Imurg said:



			I think it should be mandatory...&#128077;&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I think I'll search all the golf bags and remove all chocolate and food items before heading out to the tees &#128540;


----------



## Dasit (Oct 22, 2016)

Been told the halfway hut has a license. a 8.30am swifty may be in order


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			Yellows
		
Click to expand...

Phew!  Didn't fancy trying to use my woods!


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

Dasit said:



			everyone bring waterproofs! Just checked google maps and the 8th is miles from the clubhouse, might stroll over after registering.






Click to expand...

 It is best to drive over, and then it is a very short walk.:thup:

I would be grateful if nobody walks out to their tees until they are told to do so. Same goes with those that are driving out. This is very important, as the exact time of the shotgun may be changed if we have missing/late players. Please do not upset the organizers as they can turn nasty.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 22, 2016)

Crow said:



			Great draw, don't think I've played with any in my group before, looking forward to it chaps.
		
Click to expand...

One is forgetting the Berkshire , Blue course with the Mariners earlier this year 

Or was it that unmemorable ?


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			One is forgetting the Berkshire , Blue course with the Mariners earlier this year 

Or was it that unmemorable ? 

Click to expand...

Maybe there were too many trees between you both to see each other &#128540;&#127948;


----------



## teegirl (Oct 22, 2016)

Have a great day, such a brilliant cause ......... amazing amount raised each year.
May the sun shine on you all &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 22, 2016)

Imurg said:



			I think it should be mandatory...&#62541;&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Hardly a halfway hut when you've played 16 holes before you get to it


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

teegirl said:



			Have a great day, such a brilliant cause ......... amazing amount raised each year.
May the sun shine on you all &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Jan.


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			One is forgetting the Berkshire , Blue course with the Mariners earlier this year 

Or was it that unmemorable ? 

Click to expand...

Apologies Phil.
I'm obviously getting old and can't remember the more recent stuff. 

(And I still bare the mental scars from that par three first hole....)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2016)

Excellent, par 5 stroke 1 to start, easy 4 pointer then


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Excellent, par 5 stroke 1 to start, easy 4 pointer then 

Click to expand...

Sorry to burst your bubble but it's a 480+ par 4..&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 22, 2016)

All paid up with the donation for playing with Rick and Pete. A bit disappointed my new driver won't have arrived by Monday! &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			All paid up with the donation for playing with Rick and Pete. A bit disappointed my new driver won't have arrived by Monday! &#128557;&#128557;
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I can see it now &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks Karen (Fairwaydodger) lovely gesture &#128077;&#127948;


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			Thanks Karen (Fairwaydodger) lovely gesture &#128077;&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

Yes, nice one FD!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Sorry to burst your bubble but it's a 480+ par 4..&#62977;&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Ah, so it is, 487 par 4

oh dear


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 22, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Bring a jumper mate its cold down south

Click to expand...

I should coco, bring me waterproof more likely.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 22, 2016)

Butties all made up ready for an 8am start. Hope to get to a few holes in later on in the afternoon.


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Butties all made up ready for an 8am start. Hope to get to a few holes in later on in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Registration is from 8.00 and shotgun from 9.30 assuming no delays. Assume you mean tomorrow ?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



Registration is from 8.00 and shotgun from 9.30 assuming no delays. Assume you mean tomorrow ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Setting off tomorrow. Butties would be a bit stale if I left them till Monday :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			Get there before Stu_c though ðŸ˜œðŸ½
		
Click to expand...

Oi plums make sure you've got my Â£20, I'll enjoy spending it in the halfway hut.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like we got us a famous re-tweet


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2016)

Well I concentrated that much on making sure I had everything packed in the car as far as the prizes were concerned and all my paperwork for all the days events that 100 miles down the motorway I realised I'd left my battery on charge at my club &#128563;

Now in the very smart Village Hotel chilling before the big match &#128526;


----------



## paulw4701 (Oct 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			Well I concentrated that much on making sure I had everything packed in the car as far as the prizes were concerned and all my paperwork for all the days events that 100 miles down the motorway I realised I'd left my battery on charge at my club &#63027;

Now in the very smart Village Hotel chilling before the big match &#62990;
		
Click to expand...

Ive got a spare battery (one with square plug if you wont me to bring it


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Ive got a spare battery (one with square plug if you wont me to bring it
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind offer, the Pro is sorting me out at Camberley &#128077;

Sat in The Alexandra now watching the footie &#128077;


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 23, 2016)

What's the itinerary and dress code again for tomorrow please? Save me looking for it.


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			What's the itinerary and dress code again for tomorrow please? Save me looking for it.
		
Click to expand...

Smart casual but no golf clothing worn on the course inside and no jeans, in other words, showering is compulsory &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			Smart casual but no golf clothing worn on the course inside and no jeans, in other words, showering is compulsory &#128540;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Bacon rolls, coffee, registration, tee time, food, auction, etc 

I'm on my phone and can't search through all threads too easily (not being lazy honest).


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 23, 2016)

Was able to get a 2.30pm tee time at Camberley today to have an advance look at the course. Just managed to get the 18 in by 5.50 in the gloom. A few observations on the course. If you pull your second shot into the trees to the left of the green on the first be prepared to come face to face with Basil Brush.  A wedge is not enough for me on the second - that bunker is a monster. The fifth is the longest par 4 I can remember playing (but not the hardest). Some bunkers are light and fluffy  but others are hard as rock. Don't announce on the last tee that you have'nt lost a ball yet as you may end up 5 off the tee.

Verdict, very nice course and I don't think anyone will be disappointed tomorrow.  Well done chaps, great choice. Also, (IMHO) there will be no need for winter rules.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 23, 2016)

Any chance of a sticky of tee times, groups, arrival times etc? Not been on the forum for a while and there's a lot of posts to get through!


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 23, 2016)

Just had a nice range session tonight, hitting some pretty nice shots. Looking forward to tomorrow, only my second forum meet so it will be good to meet some more of you lot!


----------



## Midnight (Oct 23, 2016)

dufferman said:



			Any chance of a sticky of tee times, groups, arrival times etc? Not been on the forum for a while and there's a lot of posts to get through!
		
Click to expand...

Post 722 has tee groups mate. You are with me off hole 11. Don't unpack your clubs when get there as we have to drive 5 mins or so to a car park near the tee,then a short walk.
You can't miss me bloke with a good tan.


----------



## richart (Oct 23, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Post 722 has tee groups mate. You are with me off hole 11. Don't unpack your clubs when get there as we have to drive 5 mins or so to a car park near the tee,then a short walk.
You can't miss me bloke with a good tan.
		
Click to expand...

 Could you stop the traffic to give us a good run through.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Just had a nice range session tonight, hitting some pretty nice shots. Looking forward to tomorrow, only my second forum meet so it will be good to meet some more of you lot!
		
Click to expand...

Do I not like that after my in and out round today. I could be looking a right Charlie (more so than normal and not just my attire for tomorrow) in front of you and Shiels and Finch


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2016)

Safe journey to everyone travelling down in the morning and I look forward to seeing lots of old and new faces for a fantastic day


----------



## Midnight (Oct 23, 2016)

richart said:



			Could you stop the traffic to give us a good run through.

Click to expand...

Anything to help you mate &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 23, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do I not like that after my in and out round today. I could be looking a right Charlie (more so than normal and not just my attire for tomorrow) in front of you and Shiels and Finch
		
Click to expand...


Im sure it will all fall apart under the pressures of competition


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Im sure it will all fall apart under the pressures of competition
		
Click to expand...

Or I'll drag you down to my level. You won't be the first :rofl::thup::cheers:


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 23, 2016)

I have the dress code and tee sheet, does anyone have the timings for tomorrow please?


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I have the dress code and tee sheet, does anyone have the timings for tomorrow please?
		
Click to expand...

Get there no later than 08.30 please


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2016)

Forecasts are looking better....overcast but not raining.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Forecasts are looking better....overcast but not raining.
		
Click to expand...

Does that come with the Imurg guarantee


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2016)

Absolutely not - you know what I think of weather forecasts..
I'm expecting snow..!


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 23, 2016)

Just pulled out the loudest trousers I could in memory of Rick, which are just my plain white pair (not loudmouth, but loud enough for me). Must say, tried them on as I have not worn them for a fair few years and getting them done up was a struggle so if anyone  finds an adidas button on the 15th teebox, please return to the tall bloke with his trousers round his ankles


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 23, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Absolutely not - you know what I think of weather forecasts..
I'm expecting snow..!
		
Click to expand...

Can't be worse than last year! 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Can't be worse than last year! 

Have a good day everyone!
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is that last year they got it right!&#128549;


----------



## Crow (Oct 23, 2016)

Well that's the last bit of gear in the car, alarm set for a few minutes to five, not that I'm likely to sleep much tonight.

See everybody tomorrow. ne:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2016)

Off at 5.20 to meet up with Swingalot.. See you all later ...... M25 willing!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 24, 2016)

Hope you all have lots of fun, play well and only lose your wallet in the auction. Will toast you all...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 24, 2016)

Well
The Chuckle Brothers have arrived

Where is everyone, ?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 24, 2016)

Fugly warmed up after a great fun game yesterday and witnessing a hole in one from Iain! Topped off with a curry and 8 pints - perfect warm up and confident of at least 20 points today!&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 24, 2016)

Have a good day Folks!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 24, 2016)

Have a great day all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 24, 2016)

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 24, 2016)

Have fun everyone, sorry I couldn't make it. Great course and never had a bad feed there.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 24, 2016)

a short update


https://twitter.com/GolfMonthly/status/790613140505518080/photo/1


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2016)

A wonderful end to another great H4H weekend 

First I hosted 2blue ,Kraxx and Khamelion at mine on the Saturday and in lovely sunshine we had a great afternoon - it seems Kraxx had a whole years worth of Tim Vine one liners to get out 

On the Sunday we were kindly hosted by Slasher at Bearwood Lakes - another lovely afternoons golf and an added bonus of a HIO from a forumer 

Then onto the curry in Farnborough - excellent choice by Fish , always great to meet up with old friends and get to know some new friends 

And finally the main event today - it was exactly what a forum day should be , and it was a perfect day to remember a wonderful friend to us all Rick - the speeches were just perfect , wonderful words from Fish , Sandy , Mike and most importantly Rich. Thank you for a superb day my friend - you are also a credit to the forum and golf along with your wonderful wife Vicky - I know how hard today must have been for you both and hope the forum family helped you through it and will do for every H4H day you wish to host


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 24, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A wonderful end to another great H4H weekend 

First I hosted 2blue ,Kraxx and Khamelion at mine on the Saturday and in lovely sunshine we had a great afternoon - it seems Kraxx had a whole years worth of Tim Vine one liners to get out 

On the Sunday we were kindly hosted by Slasher at Bearwood Lakes - another lovely afternoons golf and an added bonus of a HIO from a forumer 

Then onto the curry in Farnborough - excellent choice by Fish , always great to meet up with old friends and get to know some new friends 

And finally the main event today - it was exactly what a forum day should be , and it was a perfect day to remember a wonderful friend to us all Rick - the speeches were just perfect , wonderful words from Fish , Sandy , Mike and most importantly Rich. Thank you for a superb day my friend - you are also a credit to the forum and golf along with your wonderful wife Vicky - I know how hard today must have been for you both and hope the forum family helped you through it and will do for every H4H day you wish to host
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 24, 2016)

Many thanks for the company over the last couple of days of Rich, Matt and Stu (I told you 40 points would win today) on Sunday and Andy, Paul and Steve today. It has been a superb couple of days. Roll on tomorrow for the next great day.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 24, 2016)

Not a lot I can add apart from what a cracking day. Thanks to all the H4H team who put this together, thanks to GM , all the sponsors and Sandy (it was right that you got the Rick G trophy, I could see how much it meant to you.)

Here's looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 24, 2016)

Just got home after another great few days of golf.

Thanks to Rich and everybody who made it happen, Blackmoor and Camberley were in great condition and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Cheers


----------



## Crow (Oct 25, 2016)

Some great comments made by others which I won't repeat, but must say thanks to Richard, Vicky, Robin and the whole H4H team for a very well run and, more importantly, a successful day raising over  Â£12K. Also to GM and Camberley Heath for their part in the day.

Thanks to Rob Smith, Liverbirdie and Philthefragger, top playing partners and while none of us scored outstanding we all had our moments.

The only thing stopping the day from being perfect was that Rick wasn't there.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2016)

It was emotional for everyone yesterday and, I'm sure, very difficult for all concerned, but you all coped spectacularly well and it was really a great day. The new RickG award was amazing and Sandy did well not to end up a total blubbering wreck! 

Camberley put on a great day on a smashing course and the food, I thought, was spot on. It was great to meet up with so many old friends and especially  to meet and put faces to guys who I'd not met before. I played with Odvan (Matt) who was a joy to spend time with, and Sandy who is always great company. 

My thanks go to all the people who worked so hard to put on the day and especially to Fish for stepping up to the plate and taking on Ricks role so ably!


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 25, 2016)

chrisd said:



			It was emotional for everyone yesterday and, I'm sure, very difficult for all concerned, but you all coped spectacularly well and it was really a great day. The new RickG award was amazing and Sandy did well not to end up a total blubbering wreck! 

Camberley put on a great day on a smashing course and the food, I thought, was spot on. It was great to meet up with so many old friends and especially  to meet and put faces to guys who I'd not met before. I played with Odvan (Matt) who was a joy to spend time with, and Sandy who is always great company. 

My thanks go to all the people who worked so hard to put on the day and especially to Fish for stepping up to the plate and taking on Ricks role so ably!
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly "a fine day out" as they say up here.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 25, 2016)

My thanks to my playing partners Barry Field and Steve "ArnoldArmChewer" for an excelent round of golf and fine craick as they would say, only one missing was our playing partner the invisible man.
A fine day out.


----------



## wookie (Oct 25, 2016)

Can only echo some of the fine words above.  I thought you all did a great jobs particularly with the difficult speeches.

Thanks to my playing partners "Uncle" Dave, John and Paul.  Just a shame between us we couldn't buy a putt!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2016)

Another great day!
Well done to everyone, loadsa cash raised and a good time was had.
Thanks to Sean and Robin - a pleasure as always
But special thanks to Jimmy, our BattleBack guy.
An inspiration - and the makings of a decent player...but off a much lower handicap!&#128541;
Rich,Vicki and the girls,Robin and a host of others succeeded again.
The RickG award is something else - I hope someone has a pic..


----------



## MikeH (Oct 25, 2016)

echo all the comments above - a brilliant day that the GM team feel privileged to have been a part of. 
so great to see old forum friends and make some new ones too across the two days - had a really fun rounds with Poker Joke and Liverbirdie at Blackmoor and Blue in Munich, Khamelion and James R at Camberley and the sunday curry night was superb
well done to Rich Robin and all the crew for the enormous effort that goes into the days and to everyone who attended
a fitting tribute to our friend Rick
see you all at the 2017 event!


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 25, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			Many thanks for the company over the last couple of days of Rich, Matt and Stu (I told you 40 points would win today) on Sunday and Andy, Paul and Steve today. It has been a superb couple of days. Roll on tomorrow for the next great day.
		
Click to expand...

Great to meet you Mark. You played well on Sunday to walk away with the pot! However, I'm still disappointed there was no 2's pot after my efforts on the 17th at Blackmoor 

Camberley was spot on yesterday. Thanks to everyone who made it happen. Amazing course, fantastic company, and an even better cause. Roll on 2017!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 25, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			My thanks to my playing partners Barry Field and Steve "ArnoldArmChewer" for an excelent round of golf and fine craick as they would say, only one missing was our playing partner the invisible man.
A fine day out.
		
Click to expand...

GJ - Great to play with you yesterday, we both really enjoyed a special day, hopefully I will turn Barry into a former.  Hope you drive home was uneventful, look forward to playing with you again.

AAC


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks to Richard, Robin and everyone else for arranging yesterday, really fantastic event. Couldn't have asked for any better pp's for my first forum meet in Dave and Simon who were great company for myself and my guest. Really enjoyable day and can't wait for the next, just hope my golf improves. Only downside was ripping the wing mirror off the car on the gate when I got home


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 25, 2016)

Just reading the thread on how good a day it was and how emotional it must have been is bringing a tear to my eye. Gutted to have missed this years event, but I will be back next year.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 25, 2016)

What a great 2 days I have just had.

Firstly to Blackmoor and for Rich for the invite its always a pleasure to play such a nice course and the company is always good.
Thanks to Mike,Elliot and Liverbirdie for a lovely round played in good spirits and some really nice golf with a little bit of garbage thrown in always a good recipe.
The course was in good condition but a little late in the year for the course to be in full bloom,however I did nearly play the whole round in just polo shirt.

Booked myself into the Village Hotel in Farnborough[don't trust the sat nav for directions[not mine anyway],a nice hotel but boy I was in a room made for dwarfs[no disrespect],I had to get on my knees to make the sink the right height,the shower only came up to my chest and the kettle had the smallest lead so I had to prop it up to reach the plug socket,a nice big bed and a big tele softened the blow.

Up early unlike some hey Fish to put some signs up and get ready for a cracking day.

What can I say that has not already been said but to me it is my favourite game of my year just because it has a special feel to it, something that going to year after year meeting old and new friends just gives you a warm feeling.

Thanks to my playing partners Rupert,Zeno and Karl for your company I enjoyed it although I knew I was in trouble after you all bombed it past me on our first hole.
Zeno is a very good player off 12 and is a battleback guy and it was great to play with him, Karl hits it miles and will get lower and ive learnt one thing about Rupert,not to mention winning when he only has 5 holes to play

Thanks to Camberley for making us so welcome and making things run very smoothly,the food was fantastic and the staff so well drilled I would suspect a return visit some day.

In Mark we have one helluva good auctioneer the way he plays the room and eeks out that extra 10 or 20 quid when it looks like the bids have stopped is very impressive and it was a pleasure to be your tosser for the auction[you had to be there].

Its obvious Mike and Sandy are massive supporters of the day and as they both said that will continue as long as they are wanted and Sandy was dually awarded the Rick Garg wood carving for services to the cause and she did a fantastic job of keeping it together it was very emotional.
Looking forward to playing with you next year.

To everyone who played,to everyone who couldn't come but donated,to everyone who bought something at the auction or a round beforehand all our money helps this fantastic cause.

To Rich,Vicky and your fantastic helpers you did an incredible job once again,you are inspirational and long may that continue.

I'm sure there are some tough decisions to be made in the future but for the time being well done.

Lastly a mention to my mate Fish who probably had the toughest job of all filling the boots of Rick and I can tell you now mate like I did yesterday you did a great job and Rick would have been proud,your speech was from the heart and you delivered it impeccabley.

R.I.P Rick never forgotten


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			What a great 2 days I have just had.

Firstly to Blackmoor and for Rich for the invite its always a pleasure to play such a nice course and the company is always good.
Thanks to Mike,Elliot and Liverbirdie for a lovely round played in good spirits and some really nice golf with a little bit of garbage thrown in always a good recipe.
The course was in good condition but a little late in the year for the course to be in full bloom,however I did nearly play the whole round in just polo shirt.

Booked myself into the Village Hotel in Farnborough[don't trust the sat nav for directions[not mine anyway],a nice hotel but boy I was in a room made for dwarfs[no disrespect],I had to get on my knees to make the sink the right height,the shower only came up to my chest and the kettle had the smallest lead so I had to prop it up to reach the plug socket,a nice big bed and a big tele softened the blow.

Up early unlike some hey Fish to put some signs up and get ready for a cracking day.

What can I say that has not already been said but to me it is my favourite game of my year just because it has a special feel to it, something that going to year after year meeting old and new friends just gives you a warm feeling.

Thanks to my playing partners Rupert,Zeno and Karl for your company I enjoyed it although I knew I was in trouble after you all bombed it past me on our first hole.
Zeno is a very good player off 12 and is a battleback guy and it was great to play with him, Karl hits it miles and will get lower and ive learnt one thing about Rupert,not to mention winning when he only has 5 holes to play

Thanks to Camberley for making us so welcome and making things run very smoothly,the food was fantastic and the staff so well drilled I would suspect a return visit some day.

In Mark we have one helluva good auctioneer the way he plays the room and eeks out that extra 10 or 20 quid when it looks like the bids have stopped is very impressive and it was a pleasure to be your tosser for the auction[you had to be there].

Its obvious Mike and Sandy are massive supporters of the day and as they both said that will continue as long as they are wanted and Sandy was dually awarded the Rick Garg wood carving for services to the cause and she did a fantastic job of keeping it together it was very emotional.
Looking forward to playing with you next year.

To everyone who played,to everyone who couldn't come but donated,to everyone who bought something at the auction or a round beforehand all our money helps this fantastic cause.

To Rich,Vicky and your fantastic helpers you did an incredible job once again,you are inspirational and long may that continue.

I'm sure there are some tough decisions to be made in the future but for the time being well done.

Lastly a mention to my mate Fish who probably had the toughest job of all filling the boots of Rick and I can tell you now mate like I did yesterday you did a great job and Rick would have been proud,your speech was from the heart and you delivered it impeccabley.

R.I.P Rick never forgotten
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this Tony, and to everyone else for their summary of the day; smiling reading through them all. I'm gutted I wasn't able to make it in the end, sounds like it was a great day and that you all did Rick proud. Hope to be back (finally) next year.


----------



## Badger (Oct 25, 2016)

can't really add to the excellent summaries of the previous posters, but another thank you to all those involved in the planning and smooth running of what was a great day.

thanks to my playing partners Mark, Andy and Paul for their company and although we all had our moments, think the most memorable moment of our round was the fox on the 1st who walked onto the green, picked up my brand new yellow chrome soft and walked off into the woods with it.  i've managed to lose balls in some odd ways before but that was a new one !


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			What a great 2 days I have just had.

Firstly to Blackmoor and for Rich for the invite its always a pleasure to play such a nice course and the company is always good.
Thanks to Mike,Elliot and Liverbirdie for a lovely round played in good spirits and some really nice golf with a little bit of garbage thrown in always a good recipe.
The course was in good condition but a little late in the year for the course to be in full bloom,however I did nearly play the whole round in just polo shirt.

Booked myself into the Village Hotel in Farnborough[don't trust the sat nav for directions[not mine anyway],a nice hotel but boy I was in a room made for dwarfs[no disrespect],I had to get on my knees to make the sink the right height,the shower only came up to my chest and the kettle had the smallest lead so I had to prop it up to reach the plug socket,a nice big bed and a big tele softened the blow.

Up early unlike some hey Fish to put some signs up and get ready for a cracking day.

What can I say that has not already been said but to me it is my favourite game of my year just because it has a special feel to it, something that going to year after year meeting old and new friends just gives you a warm feeling.

Thanks to my playing partners Rupert,Zeno and Karl for your company I enjoyed it although I knew I was in trouble after you all bombed it past me on our first hole.
Zeno is a very good player off 12 and is a battleback guy and it was great to play with him, Karl hits it miles and will get lower and ive learnt one thing about Rupert,not to mention winning when he only has 5 holes to play

Thanks to Camberley for making us so welcome and making things run very smoothly,the food was fantastic and the staff so well drilled I would suspect a return visit some day.

In Mark we have one helluva good auctioneer the way he plays the room and eeks out that extra 10 or 20 quid when it looks like the bids have stopped is very impressive and it was a pleasure to be your tosser for the auction[you had to be there].

Its obvious Mike and Sandy are massive supporters of the day and as they both said that will continue as long as they are wanted and Sandy was dually awarded the Rick Garg wood carving for services to the cause and she did a fantastic job of keeping it together it was very emotional.
Looking forward to playing with you next year.

To everyone who played,to everyone who couldn't come but donated,to everyone who bought something at the auction or a round beforehand all our money helps this fantastic cause.

To Rich,Vicky and your fantastic helpers you did an incredible job once again,you are inspirational and long may that continue.

I'm sure there are some tough decisions to be made in the future but for the time being well done.

Lastly a mention to my mate Fish who probably had the toughest job of all filling the boots of Rick and I can tell you now mate like I did yesterday you did a great job and Rick would have been proud,your speech was from the heart and you delivered it impeccabley.

R.I.P Rick never forgotten
		
Click to expand...

Great words Tony, see you next year.


----------



## Dasit (Oct 25, 2016)

Cheers guys and especially to all the people who put in so much work, great day.

My first tournament outside my home club and got 2nd place. Hopefully one place better for next year's event!


----------



## philly169 (Oct 25, 2016)

Really enjoyed the day, another very well organised event and well supported.

Course was in great condition and is probably one of the nicest ones i've played. Thanks to Phil, Nick & Jake for your company, really good group of guys.

Chuffed to bits I got longest drive with my first shot of the day, starting on the 3rd, had to check if the sheet had moved when we came down the 14th!

I think all in all it was a very fitting tribute to Rick, lots of us wearing loud clothing.

Well done to everyone involved.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			What a great 2 days I have just had.

Firstly to Blackmoor and for Rich for the invite its always a pleasure to play such a nice course and the company is always good.
Thanks to Mike,Elliot and Liverbirdie for a lovely round played in good spirits and some really nice golf with a little bit of garbage thrown in always a good recipe.
The course was in good condition but a little late in the year for the course to be in full bloom,however I did nearly play the whole round in just polo shirt.

Booked myself into the Village Hotel in Farnborough[don't trust the sat nav for directions[not mine anyway],a nice hotel but boy I was in a room made for dwarfs[no disrespect],I had to get on my knees to make the sink the right height,the shower only came up to my chest and the kettle had the smallest lead so I had to prop it up to reach the plug socket,a nice big bed and a big tele softened the blow.

Up early unlike some hey Fish to put some signs up and get ready for a cracking day.

What can I say that has not already been said but to me it is my favourite game of my year just because it has a special feel to it, something that going to year after year meeting old and new friends just gives you a warm feeling.

Thanks to my playing partners Rupert,Zeno and Karl for your company I enjoyed it although I knew I was in trouble after you all bombed it past me on our first hole.
Zeno is a very good player off 12 and is a battleback guy and it was great to play with him, Karl hits it miles and will get lower and ive learnt one thing about Rupert,not to mention winning when he only has 5 holes to play

Thanks to Camberley for making us so welcome and making things run very smoothly,the food was fantastic and the staff so well drilled I would suspect a return visit some day.

In Mark we have one helluva good auctioneer the way he plays the room and eeks out that extra 10 or 20 quid when it looks like the bids have stopped is very impressive and it was a pleasure to be your tosser for the auction[you had to be there].

Its obvious Mike and Sandy are massive supporters of the day and as they both said that will continue as long as they are wanted and Sandy was dually awarded the Rick Garg wood carving for services to the cause and she did a fantastic job of keeping it together it was very emotional.
Looking forward to playing with you next year.

To everyone who played,to everyone who couldn't come but donated,to everyone who bought something at the auction or a round beforehand all our money helps this fantastic cause.

To Rich,Vicky and your fantastic helpers you did an incredible job once again,you are inspirational and long may that continue.

I'm sure there are some tough decisions to be made in the future but for the time being well done.

Lastly a mention to my mate Fish who probably had the toughest job of all filling the boots of Rick and I can tell you now mate like I did yesterday you did a great job and Rick would have been proud,your speech was from the heart and you delivered it impeccabley.

R.I.P Rick never forgotten
		
Click to expand...

Great post Tony, you have said it all in the above.

It was another great day but this time hugely emotional. Everyone who played, helped or organised should be very proud. H4H is a fantastic charity and the money is spent on things that make a massive difference to people who are willing to make the ultimate sacrifice to us. 

Roll on next Year!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			What a great 2 days I have just had.

Firstly to Blackmoor and for Rich for the invite its always a pleasure to play such a nice course and the company is always good.
Thanks to Mike,Elliot and Liverbirdie for a lovely round played in good spirits and some really nice golf with a little bit of garbage thrown in always a good recipe.
The course was in good condition but a little late in the year for the course to be in full bloom,however I did nearly play the whole round in just polo shirt.

Booked myself into the Village Hotel in Farnborough[don't trust the sat nav for directions[not mine anyway],a nice hotel but boy I was in a room made for dwarfs[no disrespect],I had to get on my knees to make the sink the right height,the shower only came up to my chest and the kettle had the smallest lead so I had to prop it up to reach the plug socket,a nice big bed and a big tele softened the blow.

Up early unlike some hey Fish to put some signs up and get ready for a cracking day.

What can I say that has not already been said but to me it is my favourite game of my year just because it has a special feel to it, something that going to year after year meeting old and new friends just gives you a warm feeling.

Thanks to my playing partners Rupert,Zeno and Karl for your company I enjoyed it although I knew I was in trouble after you all bombed it past me on our first hole.
Zeno is a very good player off 12 and is a battleback guy and it was great to play with him, Karl hits it miles and will get lower and ive learnt one thing about Rupert,not to mention winning when he only has 5 holes to play

Thanks to Camberley for making us so welcome and making things run very smoothly,the food was fantastic and the staff so well drilled I would suspect a return visit some day.

In Mark we have one helluva good auctioneer the way he plays the room and eeks out that extra 10 or 20 quid when it looks like the bids have stopped is very impressive and it was a pleasure to be your tosser for the auction[you had to be there].

Its obvious Mike and Sandy are massive supporters of the day and as they both said that will continue as long as they are wanted and Sandy was dually awarded the Rick Garg wood carving for services to the cause and she did a fantastic job of keeping it together it was very emotional.
Looking forward to playing with you next year.

To everyone who played,to everyone who couldn't come but donated,to everyone who bought something at the auction or a round beforehand all our money helps this fantastic cause.

To Rich,Vicky and your fantastic helpers you did an incredible job once again,you are inspirational and long may that continue.

I'm sure there are some tough decisions to be made in the future but for the time being well done.

Lastly a mention to my mate Fish who probably had the toughest job of all filling the boots of Rick and I can tell you now mate like I did yesterday you did a great job and Rick would have been proud,your speech was from the heart and you delivered it impeccabley.

R.I.P Rick never forgotten
		
Click to expand...

Great words Tony :thup:

Nice shoes


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hope we didn't hold your three-ball up too much yesterday. Nice trousers though, keep us entertained all day :rofl:


grumpyjock said:



			My thanks to my playing partners Barry Field and Steve "ArnoldArmChewer" for an excelent round of golf and fine craick as they would say, only one missing was our playing partner the invisible man.
A fine day out.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 25, 2016)

Badger said:



			can't really add to the excellent summaries of the previous posters, but another thank you to all those involved in the planning and smooth running of what was a great day.

thanks to my playing partners Mark, Andy and Paul for their company and although we all had our moments, think the most memorable moment of our round was the fox on the 1st who walked onto the green, picked up my brand new yellow chrome soft and walked off into the woods with it.  i've managed to lose balls in some odd ways before but that was a new one !
		
Click to expand...

I forgot about that Steve - it was hilarious and unlike anything I have seen before. Thanks to you, Andy and Mark for a good fun day (first 4 holes excepted)!!


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 25, 2016)

No we just took our time and strolled along, never waited at any tee and had along stop at the halfway house. Would recommend it to the nation even with the Peronei.


----------



## Dasit (Oct 25, 2016)

They put us on the 8th with no one starting on 6,7,9 or 10.

we did not see a sinner in front or behind us for the whole 18, millionaires golf at its finest on a top course.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2016)

So.....
Have we got a date and a venue for next year yet..?&#128512;&#128537;&#128537;&#128559;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 25, 2016)

Imurg said:



			So.....
Have we got a date and a venue for next year yet..?&#128512;&#128537;&#128537;&#128559;
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's going to be like the British Masters with a host player each year.


2017.....Patrick hosting at John O' Groats      

:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm receiving a lot of PM's requesting results etc, were still tidying up a few things and need to make sure we tick all the i's and cross all the t's, so please bare with us as there's just as much to do in the aftermath as there is at the start, but I will post up shortly a full review of all the winning bids etc along with everyone who won a playing prize on the day.

Thank you :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 25, 2016)

Here is a dump from the handicap master system. It doesn't tell the full story because of the rules about who can can win what prize.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOd88riQYyhV1ctc1plWWlsXzQ/view

I played with Imurg, Fish and Jimmy Hill (Battle Back guy) yesterday and it was a great pleasure.  Imurg started well, Fish finished well. Jimmy was good throughout and I was rubbish throughout. 

My highlight was an eagle on the par 5 13th, 3W and 5W to tap in distance. Chuffed with that and it earned me half what I managed on the whole of the front 9!

I saw that Peter Finch had an eagle 2 on the 16th, Did he drive the green over the water or pitch in? 

Congrats to Phily169 for the longest drive. I thought I had it but agonisingly the ball came to rest a yard off the fairway.

Well done to Rich, Robin, GM , Camberley Heath GC and the everybody else who mucked in to make it another successful day. Rick would have been very proud I am sure. The memorial trophy was a really nice touch, picture on GM twitter if you haven't seen it.

Looking forward to doing it all again next year.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 25, 2016)

This time of year is a bit like Christmas, you get all excited from the announcement with it building till the actual day, it arrives and then it's all over for another year, but instead of physical presents from under the tree, you get to keep wonderful memories which are far far better than anything anyone can buy. 

This year my 4th all the more poignant was special, it was great to see old faces from previous events, to be able to catch up an take the mickey, have a pint, a curry, a good natter and catch up, it was nice to meet other forumers and put faces to forum nicknames.

For me and Kraxx the H4h weekend always starts the Friday before, we have always played 18 holes be it at our home course or somewhere different, this year we played Seaham with Paul (Pauljd42), cheers Paul, a nice course, some lovely holes and a thoroughly enjoyable round. 

Paul couldn't make the H4H weekend this year so asked if I could take some stuff he had for Rich and Fish, told me a little of what they were. I collected them, brought them home,  I was sworn to secrecy, but none the less I had to have a sneak peak at the carving. My dad was with me when I looked and we both just said "wow that is impressive, that is bloody good", we both looked at the picture the carving was taken from and yes it was perfect, Ted Grainger, the gentleman who carved it, take a bow it is superb. I knew then that there would be a few tears when whoever it was going to get presented to collected it. Sandy from Go-Kart being the first recipient filled up when it was handed to her, it was emotional and very much deserved.

Anyway Saturday was an early start up at 05:30, collected Kraxx and on the road just before 06:30 for a 12:00 tee off at Leighton Buzzard LiverpoolPhil home course, 18 holes there with Kraxx, 2Blue and our host Phil. What a great course, some cracking holes, some very tight, no good for anyone who couldn't hit it straight, that would be me, didn't matter, I donated a few new AD333 tours to the members 2017 Easter egg hunt, but enjoyed every moment on the course. Thank you very much Phil I look forward to playing the course again in the future where perhaps I can do it more justice than I did on Saturday.

Sunday, we were in for a treat, both my self and Stu had read and heard great things about Bearwood Lakes, but on a day where the weather was supposed to be overcast and cool, we arrived and the sun came out, the wind dropped and looking out from the clubhouse balcony up the first, over the 18th and 7th holes, the vista that was in front of us was glorious, this was like getting an early Christmas present, the one you get on Christmas eve. What an awesome course, great greens, beautiful views, breathtaking holes. "We're playing off the blacks on the 11th", Phil said, we got there and I wandered up to the tee, "Nope, keep going", says Phil, I wandered up to the next tee, "Nope keep going, round the corner you'll see it", okay that made the hole a little more interesting, not sure what the exact figure is, but probably 175 to 200yds carry over water to hit the fairway. I found a Z-Star next to the tee, must be an omen, I'll play that and then hit a cracking drive, got to my ball and lined up a 3 wood for the next and proceeded to pull hook the ball into the trees, well it lasted two shots and I'd donated my briefly owned Z-Star and a few other AD333's to the Bearwood Lakes Easter egg hunt. Thank you to Paul for hosting us, loved the course and the time on it flew by, I would love t play it again at some point, but like with Phils course, perhaps at time when I can do it justice.

Monday, looking forward to this, wasn't bothered about scoring, didn't care how well I played, this was all about being here, supporting H4H, but more so being here for Rick, I only knew him through the forum, but I know with the number of people that turned out, he would've been chuffed to bits, he would've been front of house greeting us as we arrived, his infectious smile illuminating the room and whether you had met him before or not, he would've greeted you as if you'd known him for years, all the best marra, now and always.

So how did the day go, well something like, blob, score, blob, blob, score, hell my score card thought it was doing the tango, I may have drove south and turned up for the weekend, but my game had got on a plane and sodded off to warmer climbs. None the less as with the previous two days, I wasn't bothered, I wasn't working, the weather was kind and I was out on the golf course, the golf (my golf) may have been rubbish, but the craic and the company was brilliant, thank you to Richard, James and Mike for putting up with me for 18 holes.

Next year looks to be a good year in golfing trips, there's the oldfarts v Whippersnappers trip, H4H, I won the auctions for Fairhaven and St Anne's, sorry Ian and Andy, if you've read the above you'll be thinking what the hell have we got coming, but never fear, I won the Rick Shiels Lesson when it was auctioned, so my game can only get better. Not quite sure 1hr with Rick will be long enough and Rick may need therapy after he watches my swing, but hey ho onwards and upwards.

Thank you to Camberley Heath Golf club for hosting us, a great course which for the 2nd time I have thoroughly enjoyed playing.

Last but not least, thank you Rich, Vicky and the other ladies whose names escape me, I do apologize, you have made this event as with previous ones, a brilliant day, organized superbly and made it effortless for everyone to just turn up and play. 

The final word has to go to Fish, who stepped up and working alongside Rich has done a sterling job in organizing the event, your speech was emotional and from the heart.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I saw that Peter Finch had an eagle 2 on the 16th, Did he drive the green over the water or pitch in?
		
Click to expand...

He drove the green to about 15 feet. It's on Rick Shiels facebook page https://www.facebook.com/RickShielsPGA/?fref=ts

Does anyone know when MikeH and the GM team are publishing the pictures taken on the day?


----------



## MikeH (Oct 25, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Does anyone know when MikeH and the GM team are publishing the pictures taken on the day?
		
Click to expand...

the boys are a bit stacked out with stuff at the moment so wont be till next week at the earliest I'm afraid
BTW there will be a report in the issue out mid November (January coverdate)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2016)

MikeH said:



			the boys are a bit stacked out with stuff at the moment so wont be till next week at the earliest I'm afraid
BTW there will be a report in the issue out mid November (January coverdate)
		
Click to expand...

No probs. Thanks for the update. Great to see you again yesterday and have you cut yesterdays winner's handicap yet for the next GM outing?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 25, 2016)

First chance to post since yesterday and can only echo what many have said before.  My thanks to my playing partners MikeH, Khamelion & JamesR for a thoroughly enjoyable round.  The condition of the course was fantastic and the greens were as good as any I have played this year.  It's only the second time I've played Camberley Heath, the other being in the KoK competition when I had the pleasure of Rick's company for the round.   

Thanks to Richard, Vicky, Robin Guy and the girls for organising such a smoothly run day and to Mark for the entertainment and the fund raising at the auction.  It was a lovely touch to say a few words about Rick and as Robin finished his tribute I said "Well I pity the poor sod that's got to try & follow that!"  The poor sod in question then got up from the seat next to me; fortunately he hadn't heard me (or was being very polite and said he hadn'tâ€¦..).  The decision to create the RickG award (and what a beautiful trophy it is) in Rick's memory was a splendid one and Sandy was a thoroughly deserving winner.  It was a fitting tribute to the man and long may it continue.  RIP mate; as Sandy so eloquently put it, "What a bloody legend" 



Badger said:



			think the most memorable moment of our round was the fox on the 1st who walked onto the green, picked up my brand new yellow chrome soft and walked off into the woods with it.  i've managed to lose balls in some odd ways before but that was a new one !
		
Click to expand...

Badger, if it's the same little beggar that did mine at Cuddington pop back tomorrow; he'll have had a little chew, realised he can't eat it & put it back where he found it!!  A badger and a fox walk onto a green; there's got to be a joke in there somewhereâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

Imurg said:



			So.....
Have we got a date and a venue for next year yet..?&#128512;&#128537;&#128537;&#128559;
		
Click to expand...

:angry:


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

I really hope you all enjoyed the day, and judging by the comments above and those I heard on the day I think you did. Yes there was a lot of sadness, but I think everyone that attended the day, contributed auction items, bid for items, and generally got involved, all made the H4H 2016 day a success. This success would have made Rick so proud. 

Must admit I have been thinking that this might be the last year. I knew Rick would want us to complete the day at Camberley, and I was happy and sad to do so. By the end of the day I can honestly say I have never felt so emotionally wrecked. I have been told that the lights were on, but no one was at home, and I think that is probably true. When I finished my round I walked back to the car parked out by the 11th by myself. My partners had walked out to our tee. It was a lovely walk, and apart from bumping into a few friends walking back to the clubhose, it was just beautifully quiet, and I said a few words to Rick, and shed a tear to my friend. 

The day then became a bit of a blur, and just wanted to get through to the end. I had made the decision about my future involvement, and then I heard Robin's and Mike's words and then finally Sandy's. Some lovely words about Rick, but I expected that. What I hadn't expected was their words of support for the day as a whole, their promise to support the day as long as it was held. If they were prepared to support the day, then hopefully others will continue to as well. Assuming that is the case I had better pull myself together, and start the search for the next venue.

Thanks for the memories Rick, we had a blast my friend.


----------



## Fish (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you for all the kind words that have been said openly on here, directly to my phone and through other social media networks towards me, it really is appreciated as it's truly a huge amount of work, time & effort that goes into organising the day and it wouldn't be possible without the commitment of Richard, his good lady wife Vicky and all the other supporting team members that don't take a breathe from the minute they arrive to leaving the hosting golf club not to mention all the preparation each year for months that goes into getting it off the ground in the first place.

My day started the afternoon before (Sunday) when I arrived in Farnborough, well in advance and in time to watch the match at a local pub, my intention, unlike previous years, was to pace myself and enjoy a few quiet beers leading up to the curry night and keeping a clear head for a very important and what I knew would be an emotional day.  So as I walked into The Alexandra and ordered a pint of their best ale, I was then given a raffle ticket, "what's the prize I asked"?, "nothing was the reply!, for an hour before, during the match and an hour afterwards the ticket is for a free pint", it was buy 1 get 1 free  well, that was my plan pretty scuppered from the start and a gallon of their finest was consumed over the next 4 hours before heading back to the hotel bar to meet some other forumites staying at The Village Hotel, where I sneaked another pint in :cheers:

We all then met in the Wetherspoons where of course another quickie had to be consumed before heading to the Zaffron Restaurant for our annual pre-day curry and merriment with forum members that had travelled from all 4 corners of the country and beyond.  This year a good few extra numbers attended and I have to say, even though my Lamb Tik Tak was a little hotter than I could cope with, the taste of the food and their service was outstanding and my 2 large house red wines was top notch :thup:

So it was back to Wetherspoons where Herr Leader got a round in (thanks Mike) and we collectively chewed the fat for a while before all slipping away back to our hotels, where yes, well it was still open so it would have been rude not, a large port concluded my day/night :cheers:

I woke up in good time and went down for breakfast and then arrived at the club to find some of the prep had been taken care of (thanks to Tony & Guy) and due to the tables and layout of the room, we left the setting up of prizes and auction items to the ladies. so I just milled about welcoming people, passing on any messages whilst taking a few (80+) photo's, this was all a bit too well organised methinks :smirk:

I had an excellent fourball and I'd like to thank Ian (Imurg), Sean (Sawtooth) and Jimmy (Battleback) for their company, we all flittered in and out of playing some good stuff and some 5hite stuff but the crack was 90 and Jimmy is great fun to be around and is very dangerous off 24, I'd heard he was a bit of a bandit and knew he had been shot 7 times in the legs so I brought some extra large magnets so when he was in his back swing I'd point them towards his legs, the banter was top draw and I'd share a course with him anywhere any time.  

With the round finished it was time to get ready for the main event, everyone picked up their raffle prizes (I've still never won anything) and sat down for dinner which was excellent, cards were being checked and verified (thanks Sean) there were a few minor delays due to team scores being hard to calculate as it was a struggle to match real names to the forum named start sheet, a minor oversight but nothing too drastic even though we were told the natives were getting restless, it's something that will be looked into and changed for next year.

I went and got my dinner and looked across at Fragger on my table after being kicked off Mikes table to make way for Rick & Peter's fourball, the sacrifices I had to make  anyway, I asked him "what he was doing with my new company logo'd cap in front of him"?, "I won it in the raffle he said"!  I had left my personal cap on the wooden cutlery table I had all my notes on and the girls found it and stuck it in the raffle  Luckily we had some spare caps and it was suitable swapped, that was pretty funny at the time :rofl:

Mark the auctioneer then got stuck into everyone (thanks mate) squeezing those extra bits of hard earned out of you all and then the fantastic carved memory of Rick was awarded to Sandy, thanks go to Paul for organising and Khamelion for bringing it down, speeches then ensued and the prizes were announced, there were some great scores in as always and everyone on the team hopes you all had a great day on & off the course.

We will post a full review of who has won what but we are still balancing everything currently but we're confident that we'll surpass the Â£12k announced :thup: Richart goes away for 2-weeks on Friday for a well deserved break so point any queries at me and hopefully I'll answer then for you.

Although, and I'm glad I did in the circumstances, consumed a fair amount of alcohol the day/night before, which was probably why I hooked my first tee shot off the 1st onto the driving range OOB (but I still finished with the same ball I started with), I had 1 solitary pint of beer on the day and that was bought for me by Twire (cheers mate), throughout the whole meal, auction, speeches etc I was drinking water like it was out of fashion, you may have noticed large amounts of it pouring down my face whilst doing my speech  

Anyway, its very nice to be appreciated for the work that goes into the H4H's day and all the hard work leading up to it from all the team and thanks have to go to all our sponsors like Mike Harris who personally supports us along with Golf Monthly, Sandy, Mark, Peter & Rick and all the manufacturers and suppliers, BUT, it could never happen without all YOUR support, so, thank you for attending, thank you for all your donations and purchases and thank you for all the fantastic tributes posted for Rick our founder, he would have been so proud that we all got back on our bike's and saw it through and even more proud that we will endeavour to keep his legacy of the Help for Heroes Day going for a charity he believed in so much. 

If I have missed mentioning anyone I am truly sorry, it's late (early).

See you all next year :thup:

Robin


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 26, 2016)

Richard :

Not sure how you managed to keep it together during your speech, everyone in the room really felt for you and were sending positive vibes to you. 
An emotional day for everyone, but especially for you and add on the responsibility for the event, then it's huge.

So glad you have decided to continue with the H4H event, it's pretty well the highlight of the forum calendar, and raises funds for a brilliant cause. It also wouldn't be the same without you and Vicky

There are loads of people here who are willing to help, feel free to delegate, 

Proud to call you a friend :clap:

Robin.

Think you surprised a lot of people over the last couple of months. 
Total respect for the way you stepped in and helped Richard since Ricks passing.
Great speech, spot on and a cause that is personally close to your heart,

Again not sure how you retained your composure,  having seen you in bits at the funeral and knowing how close you were to Rick. 

Looking forward to next year guys, onwards and upwards


----------



## chrisd (Oct 26, 2016)

Great write up Robin and huge thanks for stepping up to the plate


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 26, 2016)

richart said:



			:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe make it the last Monday in October every year then we will not forget, last week before the clocks go back!


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 26, 2016)

"Quote"  Must admit I have been thinking that this might be the last year. I knew Rick would want us to complete the day at Camberley, and I was happy and sad to do so. By the end of the day I can honestly say I have never felt so emotionally wrecked. I have been told that the lights were on, but no one was at home, and I think that is probably true. When I finished my round I walked back to the car parked out by the 11th by myself. My partners had walked out to our tee. It was a lovely walk, and apart from bumping into a few friends walking back to the clubhose, it was just beautifully quiet, and I said a few words to Rick, and shed a tear to my friend. 
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-date-announcement/page22#sWcVRLZaR3jlFaSs.99 "Quote"


There was me thinking it was only me doing that walking back to the car at the end of the round, shedding some tears as i packed up the clubs into the car. Then i heard this little voice say "how do you get these ties off". yes exactly the works Rik used at Luton ho 1st tee back at the first one.
made me blubber again this morning.
Thanks to everyone for a brill day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2016)

Some marvellous words, far more eloquent and heart felt than anything I could muster (but want to still add my own). I felt for Rich as he made his speech and I have to be honest, as he stood there and struggled for a brief moment a tear came to my eye as well sitting there, and seeing him so full of emotion for his mate. I thought of Rick laughing at his good friend and was so pleased he found the strength to deliver the words, and the feelings, of the man, the event and everything it meant to him. I for one am so happy that it seems he'll carry the baton forward (and not alone) and would like to add my own thanks to him and his lovely wife for their tireless work and efforts both before, on the day, and long afterwards.

As for Fish, a forum legend of stature far bigger than him diminutive height or voracious capacity to down beers. Another that had a tear in my eye with his own words, again delivered straight from the heart but which pulled no punches about the enormity of the gap trying to be filled. A seemingly impossible task indeed but one done, and done with style humour determination and dedication. Your own work, often behind the scenes is one rarely thought about by most on here, but one that's integral to the continuing success of the event. For that we thank you

I can only speak on my own behalf, but Rick would be so proud of how Rich and Robin came together and produce a gloriously well organised and fun day that everyone enjoyed immensely. While I'm disappointed they haven't got round to announcing the 2017 details yet (just kidding :rofl::cheers I'm pleased both have decided to keep going.

As a forum, let's continue to get behind these Kings of the Forum and give them even more help and support in 2017, see what we can all do to lighten their load, and drive this forward into a bigger and better (some ask after this year) event next year and every year as we rattle towards the 10th anniversary H4H day in a few years.

Thanks once again to EVERYONE who gave time, prizes or anything else to make the day so good and such a fitting tribute to the great Rick Garg. Time may well be a healer and he's gone but never forgotten on the forum and the road to H4H 2017 starts here.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 26, 2016)

Robin, your speech moved me, no one would have blamed you for wavering, but you kept it incredibly well.  Look forward to seeing you and the rest of the gang next year! :thup:


----------



## Crow (Oct 26, 2016)

Great posts Richard and Robin, it was a difficult day in many ways but so rewarding at the same time.

I'm sure you both have the respect of the whole forum and if you do decide to go on next year (I think everybody hopes that you will!) then I'm again sure that you'll get support wherever and whenever it's needed.

Heartfelt thanks again.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 26, 2016)

Had a great few days away.

Thanks to Paul for hosting us at Bearwood on Sunday, really is a spectacular place to play golf.  Just a shame he actually had a game with him for once winning a good, close match on the last. 

Curry night was good and enjoyed a few beers and catching up with everyone as per usual.

Monday at Camberley really was a great day and well organised.  Lovely course, great company, the carvery was superb and raised a ton of cash for a very worthy cause, what's not to like?  

Other than my golf that had gone from sublime on Sunday to ridiculous on Monday :rofl:  Had a good laugh with Stu, Paul and Ben and was a pleasure to watch Paul put a really good score together to win the gross prize, very impressive :thup:

Obviously very emotional for those very close to Rick and some very moving words spoken, I wouldn't have been able to hold myself together in such circumstances so well done all :clap:

Me, Junior and Karl played Beau Desert on the way back up yesterday which was even better than I remembered it from a couple of years ago, and the greens even more extreme 

Thanks to everyone that puts in an enormous amount of work to organise this event and run things so effectively on the day, appreciated by all of us that pretty much just rock up and play golf with no idea how much time and effort you've spent on our behalf I'm sure! :cheers:


----------



## Junior (Oct 26, 2016)

Played at my home course on Saturday, Bearwood lakes Sunday, Camberley Heath Sunday, Beau Desert yesterday and now have the rest of the week off work.  Handful of birdies, quite a few pars, probably a few less bogies and a handful of dross.  Loved every second of it.

Thanks to Nasher for inviting us to Bearwood, the 2 putt from 60ft on the last for you and our kid to take the spoils against myself and Jocko was a superb moment......

As others have mentioned, thanks also to Rich and Robin for organising another superb event.  Great to catch up over beers and a curry with everybody!!! 

Finally and most importantly, thanks also to RickG, he'd have been smiling down on us laughing his balls off at Nasher 5 putting the 16th.  It's a special thing that his legacy lives on through this event and we should all be thankful to be part of it.


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

The winners on the day were :

Nearest the pin :  Kraxx (not Khamelion who has been fined !!)

Nearest the pin in 2 on 18: Rick Shiels (actually it was Henry Carter from Blackmoor, but we lost the sheet

Longest Drive : Philly169 

Team prize : Mackamslice, 4Woody4, RW1986 Tim Richie (guest)

Guest prize : Nick Bonfield 42 points ! (Mike would not let him win the forum prize)

Best front nine : NJRose51 21 points

Best back nine : Richard Broderick (guest) 22 points

Help For Heroes Committee Cup (1st Gross) : PaulW4701 

3rd Stableford : Richart  39 points 

2nd Stableford : Dasit 39 points on count back

Drum roll,and the winner of the H4H Golf Monthly Trophy was

Bogie Boy with 40 points.:whoo::clap::clap::clap::whoo:

We only allow someone to win one prize, so PaulW4701 would have come second overall with 40 points, losing to Bogie Boy on count back (Bogie Boys back nine was 25 points!!) Guests are not eligible to win the H4H Trophy. 

The decision of the comittee is final, so no arguing.:ears:


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			"Quote"  Must admit I have been thinking that this might be the last year. I knew Rick would want us to complete the day at Camberley, and I was happy and sad to do so. By the end of the day I can honestly say I have never felt so emotionally wrecked. I have been told that the lights were on, but no one was at home, and I think that is probably true. When I finished my round I walked back to the car parked out by the 11th by myself. My partners had walked out to our tee. It was a lovely walk, and apart from bumping into a few friends walking back to the clubhose, it was just beautifully quiet, and I said a few words to Rick, and shed a tear to my friend. 
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-date-announcement/page22#sWcVRLZaR3jlFaSs.99 "Quote"


There was me thinking it was only me doing that walking back to the car at the end of the round, shedding some tears as i packed up the clubs into the car. Then i heard this little voice say "how do you get these ties off". yes exactly the works Rik used at Luton ho 1st tee back at the first one.
made me blubber again this morning.
Thanks to everyone for a brill day.
		
Click to expand...

Now you have got me going again.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 26, 2016)

Well after yesterday reflecting on a superb weekend and catching up at work.

Just want to say a massive thanks to Vicky and the two other ladies whose name I didn't get for helping out as they always do, without you all helping behind the scenes it wouldn't have run like clockwork.

To Robin for stepping in to help with only a short time to go and getting on with it by getting some very good items for the auction from the manufacturers :thup:. I am sure next year Richard will be getting you to do a hell of a lot more 

Richard, you are a true forum legend, for what you and Rick have achieved with this monster is incredible, to have now raised over Â£75,000 is something else :thup: 

Rick would have been so proud of how you all run it without him.

The 1st Rick G award to Sandy was truly fitting. 

The bids were incredible and its so glad to see that most auction items make well and truly more than the actual value, the football tickets went for a fantastic price, I wont name him but paying Â£150 for a galvin green shirt just shows to me how much the charity means to everyone in the room :thup: 

Thanks for the invitation to Blackmoor, it really is a beautiful course and I couldn't believe how dry it was, its the 2nd time I have walked it and it gets better each time.

With a bigger restaurant been built will it be next years venue 

Massive thanks to Camberley Heath as well, what a fabulous course and set up, 20th best in Surrey , that would be no 2 in Lincolnshire. What a beautiful lay out, the greens were superb for the time of year, all they needed was some sand in the bunkers. I could be a member there just for that carvery 

Thanks to everyone and look forward to the 2017 event.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 26, 2016)

What an amazing trip.....

I would like to echo all that has been said before. To all the organisers; you have to Rick , yourselves and HFH proud!

Myself, Junior and Jocko flew dawrn south on the Sunday and Paul kindly hosted us at the amazing Bearwood Lakes. Was great to catch up with Dave, khamelion and krax and Phil. 
Bearwood is a special course with stunning views and some spectacular holes. I am not surprised that it has been approached by the Euro pros to host an event and is frequented by some of the big names in golf.
On to the golf.... we had a cracking game! Jocko was his imperious self and even had an ACE!! First one I have ever seen. Our kid was steady as, But the 2 single figure giants were no match for me and slasher!! To be fair it was a really close game and we were all square going up the last and we all par it, but we had a shot and snuck it on the last, Paul nailing at least a 90ft putt to 2ft! 

Back to the travelodge at frimley to meet everybody else For a beer and then he curry.... 

The HFH day at camberley was amazing. The organisation, the golf, the food, the speeches and prizes were a credit to all those organising it. A big thanks to my playing partners on the day. Zeno a battle back golfer, who was arrow straight all day! Tony who's shortgame was something to be admired and Rupert who we all thought was in with a shout until Tony mentioned it to him ... lol  The course was superb. Stood on the first watch in baby deer leap across the fairway on our first hole, just set the tone. Seeing a fox swipe Odvans ball just short of the first green was hilarious. 

Back to the travelodge for a few beers with Dave, Krax and khamelion and an early start off to Beau Desert.... I was tired but again, the course is the best hidden gem I have ever come across. Just a stunning course. Me and our kid played ok, but couldn't keep up with Jocko! The greens are the best and hardest I have ever played on. They are just so quick and hard, it's untrue. A great way to finish 3 days!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 26, 2016)

richart said:



			The winners on the day were :

Nearest the pin :  Kraxx (not Khamelion who has been fined !!)
		
Click to expand...

Not guilty, I think the real culprit should also be fined, you know who you are, red in Berlin, no pink in Dusseldorf, something like that


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Not guilty, I think the real culprit should also be fined, you know who you are, red in Berlin, no pink in Dusseldorf, something like that 

Click to expand...

 Are you saying you were framed by a retired Met policeman ?


----------



## MikeH (Oct 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No probs. Thanks for the update. Great to see you again yesterday and have you cut yesterdays winner's handicap yet for the next GM outing?
		
Click to expand...

Ive sacked him. it was easier


----------



## PieMan (Oct 26, 2016)

Well done to everyone who was involved in the day - from all the reports it would have been exactly how Rick would have wanted it......although I am sure he would have wanted to win one of the trophies of course!!

Sorry that I wasn't there. Very much hope to be next year.


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

MikeH said:



			Ive sacked him. it was easier
		
Click to expand...

 You could tell by the look on his face that he knew he was in trouble !!


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Well done to everyone who was involved in the day - from all the reports it would have been exactly how Rick would have wanted it......although I am sure he would have wanted to win one of the trophies of course!!

Sorry that I wasn't there. Very much hope to be next year.
		
Click to expand...

 I sneaked a minor one for him, but a 6 at my last hole ruined my chances of winning the trophy for Rick. Rick will think I played six extra holes to get 39 points.


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

I have noticed some very generous donations on the justgiving site from some very kind forumers. A big thanks to all of you, and I am sure your generosity will take us well past Â£12,000, which was our target.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 26, 2016)

Well that was my H4Hs virginity broken and what a belter it was.

Started off by picking up the Liverpool Supporters Club up for the drive down so thank the lord we didn't hit any traffic, any more would have been unbearable . Arrived at Blackmoor in good time and was looking forward to getting going just by looking out of the club house window. The course was in fantastic condition and was a joy to play, so thanks to Rich for hosting and also Lee from Blackmoor who had the misfortune to play with myself, LQ and Dan. Four putting the first green from being just 30ft away in two was a slightly painful way to start though!

Great choice of curry house Robin, thoroughly enjoyed it, was a cracking atmosphere and very well priced as well, eh Stu C .

Onto Camberley Heath in the morning - the view of the 18th from the clubhouse certainly whetted the appetite and it didn't fail to disappoint. Was the first time I'd met Chrisd and Sandy and thoroughly enjoyed the round in their company, it was certainly better than the golf on display I think its fair to say. I too was a victim of the fox on the 1st, being on the fringe almost pin high, i could see in the distance the sneaky fox in its stance in the bunker having a look around before gently plodding onto the green, picking it up and doing one back into the woods - t'was a new pro v1 as well, the little git. Still, makes a change from it being a 10yr old kid round our way .  I wouldn't normally ever say this but the carvery was sublime, so much so it bettered the curry the previous night. And i love curry! 

It was a wonderful setup, the organisation was just brill and like many others have said, both Rich and Robin did superbly well as the celebrations to Rick were extremely moving and I'm sure he'd have been laughing his head off at the pair of ya, ready to throw some 'big girl' banter back at ya both .

Rich and ladies/Robin and to those lurking in the shadows who've helped out - thanks for the experience, thoroughly enjoyable, you did yourselves and Rick proud :thup: .


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 26, 2016)

Great words Robin, especially at that hour of the morning! Well done on holding it together during your moving speech. Half of our table failed to hold it in. Great words, delivered from the heart. Well done mate! :thup:



Fish said:



			Thank you for all the kind words that have been said openly on here, directly to my phone and through other social media networks towards me, it really is appreciated as it's truly a huge amount of work, time & effort that goes into organising the day and it wouldn't be possible without the commitment of Richard, his good lady wife Vicky and all the other supporting team members that don't take a breathe from the minute they arrive to leaving the hosting golf club not to mention all the preparation each year for months that goes into getting it off the ground in the first place.

My day started the afternoon before (Sunday) when I arrived in Farnborough, well in advance and in time to watch the match at a local pub, my intention, unlike previous years, was to pace myself and enjoy a few quiet beers leading up to the curry night and keeping a clear head for a very important and what I knew would be an emotional day.  So as I walked into The Alexandra and ordered a pint of their best ale, I was then given a raffle ticket, "what's the prize I asked"?, "nothing was the reply!, for an hour before, during the match and an hour afterwards the ticket is for a free pint", it was buy 1 get 1 free  well, that was my plan pretty scuppered from the start and a gallon of their finest was consumed over the next 4 hours before heading back to the hotel bar to meet some other forumites staying at The Village Hotel, where I sneaked another pint in :cheers:

We all then met in the Wetherspoons where of course another quickie had to be consumed before heading to the Zaffron Restaurant for our annual pre-day curry and merriment with forum members that had travelled from all 4 corners of the country and beyond.  This year a good few extra numbers attended and I have to say, even though my Lamb Tik Tak was a little hotter than I could cope with, the taste of the food and their service was outstanding and my 2 large house red wines was top notch :thup:

So it was back to Wetherspoons where Herr Leader got a round in (thanks Mike) and we collectively chewed the fat for a while before all slipping away back to our hotels, where yes, well it was still open so it would have been rude not, a large port concluded my day/night :cheers:

I woke up in good time and went down for breakfast and then arrived at the club to find some of the prep had been taken care of (thanks to Tony & Guy) and due to the tables and layout of the room, we left the setting up of prizes and auction items to the ladies. so I just milled about welcoming people, passing on any messages whilst taking a few (80+) photo's, this was all a bit too well organised methinks :smirk:

I had an excellent fourball and I'd like to thank Ian (Imurg), Sean (Sawtooth) and Jimmy (Battleback) for their company, we all flittered in and out of playing some good stuff and some 5hite stuff but the crack was 90 and Jimmy is great fun to be around and is very dangerous off 24, I'd heard he was a bit of a bandit and knew he had been shot 7 times in the legs so I brought some extra large magnets so when he was in his back swing I'd point them towards his legs, the banter was top draw and I'd share a course with him anywhere any time.  

With the round finished it was time to get ready for the main event, everyone picked up their raffle prizes (I've still never won anything) and sat down for dinner which was excellent, cards were being checked and verified (thanks Sean) there were a few minor delays due to team scores being hard to calculate as it was a struggle to match real names to the forum named start sheet, a minor oversight but nothing too drastic even though we were told the natives were getting restless, it's something that will be looked into and changed for next year.

I went and got my dinner and looked across at Fragger on my table after being kicked off Mikes table to make way for Rick & Peter's fourball, the sacrifices I had to make  anyway, I asked him "what he was doing with my new company logo'd cap in front of him"?, "I won it in the raffle he said"!  I had left my personal cap on the wooden cutlery table I had all my notes on and the girls found it and stuck it in the raffle  Luckily we had some spare caps and it was suitable swapped, that was pretty funny at the time :rofl:

Mark the auctioneer then got stuck into everyone (thanks mate) squeezing those extra bits of hard earned out of you all and then the fantastic carved memory of Rick was awarded to Sandy, thanks go to Paul for organising and Khamelion for bringing it down, speeches then ensued and the prizes were announced, there were some great scores in as always and everyone on the team hopes you all had a great day on & off the course.

We will post a full review of who has won what but we are still balancing everything currently but we're confident that we'll surpass the Â£12k announced :thup: Richart goes away for 2-weeks on Friday for a well deserved break so point any queries at me and hopefully I'll answer then for you.

Although, and I'm glad I did in the circumstances, consumed a fair amount of alcohol the day/night before, which was probably why I hooked my first tee shot off the 1st onto the driving range OOB (but I still finished with the same ball I started with), I had 1 solitary pint of beer on the day and that was bought for me by Twire (cheers mate), throughout the whole meal, auction, speeches etc I was drinking water like it was out of fashion, you may have noticed large amounts of it pouring down my face whilst doing my speech  

Anyway, its very nice to be appreciated for the work that goes into the H4H's day and all the hard work leading up to it from all the team and thanks have to go to all our sponsors like Mike Harris who personally supports us along with Golf Monthly, Sandy, Mark, Peter & Rick and all the manufacturers and suppliers, BUT, it could never happen without all YOUR support, so, thank you for attending, thank you for all your donations and purchases and thank you for all the fantastic tributes posted for Rick our founder, he would have been so proud that we all got back on our bike's and saw it through and even more proud that we will endeavour to keep his legacy of the Help for Heroes Day going for a charity he believed in so much. 

If I have missed mentioning anyone I am truly sorry, it's late (early).

See you all next year :thup:

Robin
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			Thank you for all the kind words that have been said openly on here, directly to my phone and through other social media networks towards me, it really is appreciated as it's truly a huge amount of work, time & effort that goes into organising the day and it wouldn't be possible without the commitment of Richard, his good lady wife Vicky and all the other supporting team members that don't take a breathe from the minute they arrive to leaving the hosting golf club not to mention all the preparation each year for months that goes into getting it off the ground in the first place.

My day started the afternoon before (Sunday) when I arrived in Farnborough, well in advance and in time to watch the match at a local pub, my intention, unlike previous years, was to pace myself and enjoy a few quiet beers leading up to the curry night and keeping a clear head for a very important and what I knew would be an emotional day.  So as I walked into The Alexandra and ordered a pint of their best ale, I was then given a raffle ticket, "what's the prize I asked"?, "nothing was the reply!, for an hour before, during the match and an hour afterwards the ticket is for a free pint", it was buy 1 get 1 free  well, that was my plan pretty scuppered from the start and a gallon of their finest was consumed over the next 4 hours before heading back to the hotel bar to meet some other forumites staying at The Village Hotel, where I sneaked another pint in :cheers:

We all then met in the Wetherspoons where of course another quickie had to be consumed before heading to the Zaffron Restaurant for our annual pre-day curry and merriment with forum members that had travelled from all 4 corners of the country and beyond.  This year a good few extra numbers attended and I have to say, even though my Lamb Tik Tak was a little hotter than I could cope with, the taste of the food and their service was outstanding and my 2 large house red wines was top notch :thup:

So it was back to Wetherspoons where Herr Leader got a round in (thanks Mike) and we collectively chewed the fat for a while before all slipping away back to our hotels, where yes, well it was still open so it would have been rude not, a large port concluded my day/night :cheers:

I woke up in good time and went down for breakfast and then arrived at the club to find some of the prep had been taken care of (thanks to Tony & Guy) and due to the tables and layout of the room, we left the setting up of prizes and auction items to the ladies. so I just milled about welcoming people, passing on any messages whilst taking a few (80+) photo's, this was all a bit too well organised methinks :smirk:

I had an excellent fourball and I'd like to thank Ian (Imurg), Sean (Sawtooth) and Jimmy (Battleback) for their company, we all flittered in and out of playing some good stuff and some 5hite stuff but the crack was 90 and Jimmy is great fun to be around and is very dangerous off 24, I'd heard he was a bit of a bandit and knew he had been shot 7 times in the legs so I brought some extra large magnets so when he was in his back swing I'd point them towards his legs, the banter was top draw and I'd share a course with him anywhere any time.  

With the round finished it was time to get ready for the main event, everyone picked up their raffle prizes (I've still never won anything) and sat down for dinner which was excellent, cards were being checked and verified (thanks Sean) there were a few minor delays due to team scores being hard to calculate as it was a struggle to match real names to the forum named start sheet, a minor oversight but nothing too drastic even though we were told the natives were getting restless, it's something that will be looked into and changed for next year.

I went and got my dinner and looked across at Fragger on my table after being kicked off Mikes table to make way for Rick & Peter's fourball, the sacrifices I had to make  anyway, I asked him "what he was doing with my new company logo'd cap in front of him"?, "I won it in the raffle he said"!  I had left my personal cap on the wooden cutlery table I had all my notes on and the girls found it and stuck it in the raffle  Luckily we had some spare caps and it was suitable swapped, that was pretty funny at the time :rofl:

Mark the auctioneer then got stuck into everyone (thanks mate) squeezing those extra bits of hard earned out of you all and then the fantastic carved memory of Rick was awarded to Sandy, thanks go to Paul for organising and Khamelion for bringing it down, speeches then ensued and the prizes were announced, there were some great scores in as always and everyone on the team hopes you all had a great day on & off the course.

We will post a full review of who has won what but we are still balancing everything currently but we're confident that we'll surpass the Â£12k announced :thup: Richart goes away for 2-weeks on Friday for a well deserved break so point any queries at me and hopefully I'll answer then for you.

Although, and I'm glad I did in the circumstances, consumed a fair amount of alcohol the day/night before, which was probably why I hooked my first tee shot off the 1st onto the driving range OOB (but I still finished with the same ball I started with), I had 1 solitary pint of beer on the day and that was bought for me by Twire (cheers mate), throughout the whole meal, auction, speeches etc I was drinking water like it was out of fashion, you may have noticed large amounts of it pouring down my face whilst doing my speech  

Anyway, its very nice to be appreciated for the work that goes into the H4H's day and all the hard work leading up to it from all the team and thanks have to go to all our sponsors like Mike Harris who personally supports us along with Golf Monthly, Sandy, Mark, Peter & Rick and all the manufacturers and suppliers, BUT, it could never happen without all YOUR support, so, thank you for attending, thank you for all your donations and purchases and thank you for all the fantastic tributes posted for Rick our founder, he would have been so proud that we all got back on our bike's and saw it through and even more proud that we will endeavour to keep his legacy of the Help for Heroes Day going for a charity he believed in so much. 

If I have missed mentioning anyone I am truly sorry, it's late (early).

See you all next year :thup:

Robin
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			I really hope you all enjoyed the day, and judging by the comments above and those I heard on the day I think you did. Yes there was a lot of sadness, but I think everyone that attended the day, contributed auction items, bid for items, and generally got involved, all made the H4H 2016 day a success. This success would have made Rick so proud. 

Must admit I have been thinking that this might be the last year. I knew Rick would want us to complete the day at Camberley, and I was happy and sad to do so. By the end of the day I can honestly say I have never felt so emotionally wrecked. I have been told that the lights were on, but no one was at home, and I think that is probably true. When I finished my round I walked back to the car parked out by the 11th by myself. My partners had walked out to our tee. It was a lovely walk, and apart from bumping into a few friends walking back to the clubhose, it was just beautifully quiet, and I said a few words to Rick, and shed a tear to my friend. 

The day then became a bit of a blur, and just wanted to get through to the end. I had made the decision about my future involvement, and then I heard Robin's and Mike's words and then finally Sandy's. Some lovely words about Rick, but I expected that. What I hadn't expected was their words of support for the day as a whole, their promise to support the day as long as it was held. If they were prepared to support the day, then hopefully others will continue to as well. Assuming that is the case I had better pull myself together, and start the search for the next venue.

Thanks for the memories Rick, we had a blast my friend.
		
Click to expand...

Stirring stuff that guys and once again thanks for the organising.

I really feel that there is something missing in my life never having met Rick.

Fish - I have no idea how you managed to get to the club on time on Monday, let alone play a round of golf and everything else that you did in the day. Respect.

Richart - It might be a slog but your hard work is much appreciated. Can't wait to see where you choose next year. Thanks again.


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Richart - It might be a slog but your hard work is much appreciated. Can't wait to see where you choose next year. Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

 Enquiries are being made already. Irons in the fire.


----------



## Fish (Oct 26, 2016)

richart said:



			Enquiries are being made already. Irons in the fire.

Click to expand...

I think it's about time you southerners had to stop over and it comes up the motorway to the Midlands/central area &#128077;


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			I think it's about time you southerners had to stop over and it comes up the motorway to the Midlands/central area &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

 Unfortunately the majority of the team are based in the South, and wouldn't travel. Nice try though.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 26, 2016)

Great write ups from all involved and well done to Richart and Fish


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Great write ups from all involved and well done to Richart and Fish
		
Click to expand...

 It was a real team effort as always, and we were just two parts of a well oiled machine.

Hopefully you will join us next year ?


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 26, 2016)

richart said:



			It was a real team effort as always, and we were just two parts of a well oiled machine.

Hopefully you will join us next year ?
		
Click to expand...

Yup hope to, the last two years it's been our last County game but getting fed up of being beaten by the youngsters


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 26, 2016)

Just wanted to especially thank Richard and Robin for yet another H4H day, absolutely spot on. More so than any other meet, it brings people together and is exactly what the forum is all about.

As someone who has jointly organised meets for 50+people, there is a lot of hard work that goes into it, but I can imagine H4H involves 5-6 times the work, to organise programmes, guests, auction items and much, much more.

Rich, lets face it you could have just walked away after Rick's tragic loss and we all would have understood. Rick would have wanted things to go on, and typical of your self-less attitude, you delivered for him. Robin, I hope that you are feeling very proud as you stepped in admirably to help, and did a fantastic job.

Midnight, Sawtooth, Vicky, Tony and any others that I dont know about, well done all and thanks for your efforts. It was an excellent day, that couldnt be faulted. I was also glad that Sandy managed to say some lovely words, after having time to compose herself, as it was worth it. I welled up a few times in the speeches, due to the kind and honest words spoken by all. Mike and the magazine have massively supported this day, and long may it continue as it is just another example of the magazine reaching out to it's community, which is rare in these days of austere times, and shows that it also has a heart and soul.

It was great that it was filled to the brim, and any other forummers  watching in it is a great opportunity to meet some great people, play some golf and become a member of the GM forum family - we look after our own.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 26, 2016)

Imurg said:



			So.....
Have we got a date and a venue for next year yet..?&#62976;&#63001;&#63001;&#63023;
		
Click to expand...

 Have it near an airport so i can try get over


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 26, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just wanted to especially thank Richard and Robin for yet another H4H day, absolutely spot on. More so than any other meet, it brings people together and is exactly what the forum is all about.

As someone who has jointly organised meets for 50+people, there is a lot of hard work that goes into it, but I can imagine H4H involves 5-6 times the work, to organise programmes, guests, auction items and much, much more.

Rich, lets face it you could have just walked away after Rick's tragic loss and we all would have understood. Rick would have wanted things to go on, and typical of your self-less attitude, you delivered for him. Robin, I hope that you are feeling very proud as you stepped in admirably to help, and did a fantastic job.

Midnight, Sawtooth, Vicky, Tony and any others that I dont know about, well done all and thanks for your efforts. It was an excellent day, that couldnt be faulted. I was also glad that Sandy managed to say some lovely words, after having time to compose herself, as it was worth it. I welled up a few times in the speeches, due to the kind and honest words spoken by all. Mike and the magazine have massively supported this day, and long may it continue as it is just another example of the magazine reaching out to it's community, which is rare in these days of austere times, and shows that it also has a heart and soul.

It was great that it was filled to the brim, and any other forummers  watching in it is a great opportunity to meet some great people, play some golf and become a member of the GM forum family - we look after after our own.
		
Click to expand...

 Nice one Peter , touch of class right there my man :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 26, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Have it near an airport so i can try get over 

Click to expand...

You will have plenty of willing volunteers more than happy to pick you up from any of the London airports :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just wanted to especially thank Richard and Robin for yet another H4H day, absolutely spot on. More so than any other meet, it brings people together and is exactly what the forum is all about.

As someone who has jointly organised meets for 50+people, there is a lot of hard work that goes into it, but I can imagine H4H involves 5-6 times the work, to organise programmes, guests, auction items and much, much more.

Rich, lets face it you could have just walked away after Rick's tragic loss and we all would have understood. Rick would have wanted things to go on, and typical of your self-less attitude, you delivered for him. Robin, I hope that you are feeling very proud as you stepped in admirably to help, and did a fantastic job.

Midnight, Sawtooth, Vicky, Tony and any others that I dont know about, well done all and thanks for your efforts. It was an excellent day, that couldnt be faulted. I was also glad that Sandy managed to say some lovely words, after having time to compose herself, as it was worth it. I welled up a few times in the speeches, due to the kind and honest words spoken by all. Mike and the magazine have massively supported this day, and long may it continue as it is just another example of the magazine reaching out to it's community, which is rare in these days of austere times, and shows that it also has a heart and soul.

It was great that it was filled to the brim, and any other forummers  watching in it is a great opportunity to meet some great people, play some golf and become a member of the GM forum family - we look after after our own.
		
Click to expand...

Quality words. A question for Rich and Fish, how easy is it to spread the load as I'm sure there will be plenty of willing volunteers especially after this year's efforts or does it become more dissolved and harder to co-ordinate. If you are happy, I'm happy to get involved in some capacity if you need me. I'm sure others will too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 26, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just wanted to especially thank Richard and Robin for yet another H4H day, absolutely spot on. More so than any other meet, it brings people together and is exactly what the forum is all about.

As someone who has jointly organised meets for 50+people, there is a lot of hard work that goes into it, but I can imagine H4H involves 5-6 times the work, to organise programmes, guests, auction items and much, much more.

Rich, lets face it you could have just walked away after Rick's tragic loss and we all would have understood. Rick would have wanted things to go on, and typical of your self-less attitude, you delivered for him. Robin, I hope that you are feeling very proud as you stepped in admirably to help, and did a fantastic job.

Midnight, Sawtooth, Vicky, Tony and any others that I dont know about, well done all and thanks for your efforts. It was an excellent day, that couldnt be faulted. I was also glad that Sandy managed to say some lovely words, after having time to compose herself, as it was worth it. I welled up a few times in the speeches, due to the kind and honest words spoken by all. Mike and the magazine have massively supported this day, and long may it continue as it is just another example of the magazine reaching out to it's community, which is rare in these days of austere times, and shows that it also has a heart and soul.

It was great that it was filled to the brim, and any other forummers  watching in it is a great opportunity to meet some great people, play some golf and become a member of the GM forum family - we look after after our own.
		
Click to expand...

Class words mate - the forum is a special place and the recent 3/4 days shows everything that is good about it.

Rich/Fish - I have no doubt you will be flooded with volunteers to help out next year and continue to represent GM with a lot of class and passion


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Have it near an airport so i can try get over 

Click to expand...

 Never too far from an airport, and as Phil says, no problems in getting you a lift.:thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

I did forget to thank Guy, Midnight, but to be honest he was getting a bit too friendly with Vicky.:mmm: Top man, and a great supporter of the day.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 26, 2016)

richart said:



			The winners on the day were :

Nearest the pin :  Kraxx (not Khamelion who has been fined !!)
		
Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			Not guilty, I think the real culprit should also be fined, you know who you are, red in Berlin, no pink in Dusseldorf, something like that 

Click to expand...

Well the state of you when you found out, I had to do something; your bottom lip was going at the thought of being talked through it all the way back to Newcastle!



richart said:



			Are you saying you were framed by a retired Met policeman ?

Click to expand...

He wasn't framed, he was thereâ€¦â€¦â€¦

However if you were asking about Kraxx and a curry in Guildford I might have to plead guilty.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2016)

For those who couldn't attend below are a few pictures of the RickG carving, the carving is approx A3 size, is solid English Oak and was carved by Ted Grainger an Ex RAF Lad who helps out out in the woodwork shop at Phoenix House in Catterick.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You will have plenty of willing volunteers more than happy to pick you up from any of the London airports :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil , will keep that in mind :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 26, 2016)

richart said:



			Never too far from an airport, and as Phil says, no problems in getting you a lift.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate ...


----------



## Fish (Oct 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A question for Rich and Fish, how easy is it to spread the load as I'm sure there will be plenty of willing volunteers especially after this year's efforts or does it become more dissolved and harder to co-ordinate. If you are happy, I'm happy to get involved in some capacity if you need me. I'm sure others will too
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes less is more Martin, we know there are lots of willing helpers out there but we'd still have to oversee those designated tasks and thus our time management would be little different, I think the balance is OK personally, on the day, as I did on a couple of occasions I asked a couple of people to do some simple tasks for me that cropped up, but if the team grew anymore than it is, it could become over complicated as we'd have to communicate even greater to ensure where we were at any given time, that's my personal observation anyway from being involved since August this year. 

We thank you all for all offers of help though, and I'm sure if our backs were against the wall, we'd cry out for help.

:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 27, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			For those who couldn't attend below are a few pictures of the RickG carving, the carving is approx A3 size, is solid English Oak and was carved by Ted Grainger an Ex RAF Lad who helps out out in the woodwork shop at Phoenix House in Catterick.
View attachment 21091

View attachment 21092

View attachment 21093

Click to expand...

That really is a cracking piece of work :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Quality words. A question for Rich and Fish, how easy is it to spread the load as I'm sure there will be plenty of willing volunteers especially after this year's efforts or does it become more dissolved and harder to co-ordinate. If you are happy, I'm happy to get involved in some capacity if you need me. I'm sure others will too
		
Click to expand...

  Thanks for the offer Martin.

On the day we are fine, as the girls know exactly what they are doing, with Camberley being the fifth H4H they have done. We just let them get on with what they do best.:thup:

We always need general help with odd jobs, and it is great we get some many offering help. Thanks to Tony and others with the banners, Phil for looking after the Battleback players, Midnight for helping at the desk and many others I have forgotten.

I intend to get a couple more forumers involved with looking at raising money before the day, and I will be in touch with them shortly.  

The Help For Heroes day was always intended to bring the forum together, as well as raise loads of money. We are already a decent size team, with myself, Vicky, Kate, Laura, Mike H, Mark our auctioneer, Sean, James from H4H and now of course we have Robin on board. A fantastic team to hopefully take us forward, and to do Rick proud.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 27, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well the state of you when you found out, I had to do something; your bottom lip was going at the thought of being talked through it all the way back to Newcastle!



He wasn't framed, he was thereâ€¦â€¦â€¦

However if you were asking about Kraxx and a curry in Guildford I might have to plead guilty. 

Click to expand...

There was no bottom lip, just a skip load of expletives about how he be going on about it for the next several hours, probably every half hour like the bleedin speaking clock. "At the third stroke, the ball hit the flag and dropped", beep, beep, ^*$"*+ Beep


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			There was no bottom lip, just a skip load of expletives about how he be going on about it for the next several hours, probably every half hour like the bleedin speaking clock. "At the third stroke, the ball hit the flag and dropped", beep, beep, ^*$"*+ Beep
		
Click to expand...

It was nearest the pin in one and not three. He did know that ?:mmm:


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 27, 2016)

That was like mine to the 14th on the pin all the way, dropped short and skipped onto the green. Only to see it run past the hole and off the blanket. Â£1 in the bucket as I walked onto the green.


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2016)

:There was over Â£40 in the bucket, so you were not the only one to miss the green.


----------



## Bogie Boy (Oct 27, 2016)

There is nothing quite like the annual GM Forum meet in amateur golf in my experience. After my first outing at West Hill last year, in addition to coming away as wet as I've ever been, I took away the memory of an incredible, if undefinable, spirit that existed in the clubhouse over lunch, among people whom I'd never met yet whose Forum names were familiar. As I work overseas ensuring that my holiday fell during the H4H GM meet was a priority. That it did was a relief and the build up with anticpation could begin. After West Hill I think I told all and sundry about what fun the craic was at the top 100 track and invited some of my golfing pals to get involved in 2016. Last year I managed to outbid Sandy for the four ball with GM editor Mike who graciously spoilt us at Sunningdale. So it was a nice surprise to be recognised and welcomed at Camberley Heath by him upon arrival. Richard and the girls were on hand to continue the warm welcome and the spirit feeling thing started to grab me again. One can't say enough about short par fours in my book, and CH had a few which seemed to suit my game. Three birdies is the most I've posted in a round ever. So it won't surprise you to hear that upon learning I had twenty five back nine points I skied my drive down the first one hundred yards into the heather on the right. As a Spurs fan the sight of a fox prowling the first green drew fears of a bad omen. Though he preferred my partners' balls to my Calloway as he disappeared into the trees with them both. We all knew GM had covered this scenario in one of its rules features, but could we recall it correctly? Shortly after we had a double hit in the bunker. Same scenario played out in our heads. Thankfully we recalled the rulings correctly, as ascertained in the rules book a partner won in the raffle! The halfway house was a real treat. Who noticed the three single malts? After years of shunning them, I now have found a real soft spot for such mid-round retreats. The greens were in fabulous condition and only twice did I notice a speck of mud on my ball. The poppy flag on the 16th was a fine touch too. Lunch was delicious. Such fine organisation and execution does not happen by chance. Very well done to all those behind, and in front of, the scenes for such a fabulous day which will live long in many of our memories. I met Rick briefly last year and understand that part of the spirit of the day is his. And having worked in numerous war zones and seen the work of our finest first hand, it is a joy and privilege to be able to support our veterans who defend our country and its values. For me such integrity, friendship and comraderie is what golf is all about. I thank you for allowing me to be part of it and I look forward to getting to know many of you better, especially those living in, or pasing through, the Midlands.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 27, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			That was like mine to the 14th on the pin all the way, dropped short and skipped onto the green. Only to see it run past the hole and off the blanket. Â£1 in the bucket as I walked onto the green.
		
Click to expand...

At least you had the chance of your ball staying on the green Chris, if memory served me right I need to chip in for a point there, still my Â£1 went in the bucket in one .  :whoo:


----------



## DRW (Oct 27, 2016)

Whilst  due to another family commitment I could not attend, I would like to say a big thanks to Richard for bidding on a couple of items for me, greatly appreciated and please please do another day, it is for such a great cause and would love to go myself next year.


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Whilst  due to another family commitment I could not attend, I would like to say a big thanks to Richard for bidding on a couple of items for me, greatly appreciated and please please do another day, it is for such a great cause and would love to go myself next year.
		
Click to expand...

 You would be very welcome Darren. Your bids pushed up the final price of Woodhall and Royal Liverpool, so I thank you for that. The winning bidders may not.


----------



## Dasit (Oct 27, 2016)

Peter Finch got video up, course looks lovely 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDyFiFVVK5c


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 28, 2016)

richart said:



			I really hope you all enjoyed the day, and judging by the comments above and those I heard on the day I think you did. Yes there was a lot of sadness, but I think everyone that attended the day, contributed auction items, bid for items, and generally got involved, all made the H4H 2016 day a success. This success would have made Rick so proud. 

Must admit I have been thinking that this might be the last year. I knew Rick would want us to complete the day at Camberley, and I was happy and sad to do so. By the end of the day I can honestly say I have never felt so emotionally wrecked. I have been told that the lights were on, but no one was at home, and I think that is probably true. When I finished my round I walked back to the car parked out by the 11th by myself. My partners had walked out to our tee. It was a lovely walk, and apart from bumping into a few friends walking back to the clubhose, it was just beautifully quiet, and I said a few words to Rick, and shed a tear to my friend. 

The day then became a bit of a blur, and just wanted to get through to the end. I had made the decision about my future involvement, and then I heard Robin's and Mike's words and then finally Sandy's. Some lovely words about Rick, but I expected that. What I hadn't expected was their words of support for the day as a whole, their promise to support the day as long as it was held. If they were prepared to support the day, then hopefully others will continue to as well. Assuming that is the case I had better pull myself together, and start the search for the next venue.

Thanks for the memories Rick, we had a blast my friend.
		
Click to expand...

I seem to have something in my eye...*ahem*..

Selfishly, I'm glad you've decided to keep it going, so I actually have a chance to be there next year! But as has been said, no one would have blamed you if you'd cancelled the whole thing this year and called it a day. 

I spent a good half an hour reading through everyone's comments last night and each one making me more gutted I couldn't have been there. Some poignant moments and sounds like the old boy was given the tribute he so thoroughly deserved. 

Can't imagine how hard it was for you and the girls to carry on, and also for Robin to step in and take on Rick's role to keep the whole thing going. Bravo to everyone involved. 

Hope the memories keep rolling in...hope to see you all next year....Rich, make sure wherever you book has plenty of grass seed mix on the teeboxes...just in case I do follow through on my threat and make an appearance. :thup: :whoo:


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 28, 2016)

This sounds like a great laugh, will look out for next year's details...expecially if it's more central &#9786;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2016)

Any idea when the GM snaps are being uploaded?


----------



## Fish (Nov 2, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Any idea when the GM snaps are being uploaded?
		
Click to expand...

I would assume AFTER their next monthly publication, there hardly going to publish them openly on here before the next copy is released which will features details of the day?


----------



## njrose51 (Nov 2, 2016)

Fundraiser by trade, done many golf days - Wentworth, Brocket Hall. Happy to lend a hand for 2017. Nick


----------



## richart (Nov 4, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Fundraiser by trade, done many golf days - Wentworth, Brocket Hall. Happy to lend a hand for 2017. Nick
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Nick. I will be in touch.:thup:


----------



## dufferman (Nov 18, 2016)

Any news on the pics from the day? I'm sure the photographer got a great shot of me holing an 8 footer... for 1 point.


----------



## Junior (Nov 18, 2016)

dufferman said:



			Any news on the pics from the day? I'm sure the photographer got a great shot of me holing an 8 footer... for 1 point.
		
Click to expand...

They're on the website.  I got a link on a tweet yesterday

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/notice-board/golf-monthly-help-heroes-forum-day-gallery-117857


----------



## dufferman (Nov 18, 2016)

Junior said:



			They're on the website.  I got a link on a tweet yesterday

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/notice-board/golf-monthly-help-heroes-forum-day-gallery-117857

Click to expand...

Thats a shame, only a handful on there.


----------



## Dasit (Nov 18, 2016)

Looks like I did well to dodge them all


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 18, 2016)

dufferman said:



			Thats a shame, only a handful on there.
		
Click to expand...

Big hands!!

There's 23 photo's on there


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2016)

dufferman said:



			Thats a shame, only a handful on there.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but hopefully there are more to come


----------



## Fish (Nov 18, 2016)

dufferman said:



			Thats a shame, only a handful on there.
		
Click to expand...

I think 23 is a little more than a handful, with that said, I'm aware of the feature going into the magazine which reads very well and mentions quite a few forumers and is backed up with some more pictures.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			I think 23 is a little more than a handful, with that said, I'm aware of the feature going into the magazine which reads very well and mentions quite a few forumers and is backed up with some more pictures.
		
Click to expand...

I really do hope there are more than the 23 posted seeing as there were nearly 80 players and it seemed the photographer was out and about a lot.

I suppose we should be happy its 23 more than last year[I didn't see any].


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I really do hope there are more than the 23 posted seeing as there were nearly 80 players and it seemed the photographer was out and about a lot.

I suppose we should be happy its 23 more than last year[I didn't see any].
		
Click to expand...

 I hope the picture of me topping it off the 12th has been lost.:mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2016)

Good pictures 

Glad they got that one of me on the par 3 - managed a great up and down from a nasty lie


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good pictures 

Glad they got that one of me on the par 3 - managed a great up and down from a nasty lie 

Click to expand...

 Was that your only par on the day ?:mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Was that your only par on the day ?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

I reckon it could have been - certainly my only single putt


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm aware of the feature going into the magazine which reads very well and mentions quite a few forumers and is backed up with some more pictures.
		
Click to expand...

 and where did you get this inside information from ?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 18, 2016)

richart said:



			and where did you get this inside information from ?

Click to expand...

Loose lips


----------



## Fish (Nov 18, 2016)

richart said:



			and where did you get this inside information from ?

Click to expand...

 It insnt really inside information, there's always a feature following H4H's so it not really a secret and I haven't said anything specific other than a general comment, so you should all go out and buy an issue &#128077;


----------



## dufferman (Nov 19, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Big hands!!

There's 23 photo's on there
		
Click to expand...

With all the golfers who played its a shame a few more aren't shown is all. I know when we played at West Hill together I was lucky enough to get a snap with you! Shame they didn't do the same thing this year, no group pics.


----------



## DRW (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice couple of pages of write up in this months magazine. Nice photos of RickG, fish and Liverpoolphil(only ones I recognise)

Loads of forum names mentioned, including Mister 4 pointer Nick for his best front nine.

Nice write up GM team.


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Nice couple of pages of write up in this months magazine. Nice photos of RickG, fish and Liverpoolphil(only ones I recognise)

Loads of forum names mentioned, including Mister 4 pointer Nick for his best front nine.

Nice write up GM team.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where they got the total amount raised from. If they had spoken to me I could have told them it is over Â£82,000.:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Not sure where they got the total amount raised from. If they had spoken to me I could have told them it is over Â£82,000.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't me, I proof read it at the start of the month but gathered that amount had been confirmed through other channels?


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			Wasn't me, I proof read it at the start of the month but gathered that amount had been confirmed through other channels?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't consulted at all which I find slightly strange.

Hopefully next year we will get near six figures.:thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 22, 2016)

Agree. Nice write-up & very poignant. Well done again to Richard & Robin :thup:

Luckily I read it last night in the living room in a dim light. Those trousers need confiscating  



DarrenWilliams said:



			Nice couple of pages of write up in this months magazine. Nice photos of RickG, fish and Liverpoolphil(only ones I recognise)

Loads of forum names mentioned, including Mister 4 pointer Nick for his best front nine.

Nice write up GM team.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Matty6 (Nov 22, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Agree. Nice write-up & very poignant. Well done again to Richard & Robin :thup:

Luckily I read it last night in the living room in a dim light. Those trousers need confiscating 

Click to expand...

Which edition has the writeup?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Nov 22, 2016)

Managed to get in there 'doing the Ayatollah'.


----------



## grumpyjock (Nov 23, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Which edition has the writeup?
		
Click to expand...

Just arrived this morning December issue, well done to everyone and a fitting tribute to Rik.
Long may it continue.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Went to visit the Woodwork Shop at Phoenix House Catterick today to present a couple of Chq's from the money raised for the carved pieces from this years H4H day,
Ted, who carved Rick's piece was over the moon with the pictures of Rick's piece being presented to Sandy and the guys had seen both the mag and read the forum and were pleased with such a positive response.

Chris Morgan is the workshop manager and he asked me to pass on his gratitude for allowing the guys work to be involved in the day and he stated that the impact the comments about Rick's piece had had on Ted, the lad who carved it, was brilliant, it has certainly helped Ted with his rehabilitation, his confidence has gone to another level.

The picture below is of Ted, Chris and Dave gratefully holding the chq's


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Went to visit the Woodwork Shop at Phoenix House Catterick today to present a couple of Chq's from the money raised for the carved pieces from this years H4H day,
Ted, who carved Rick's piece was over the moon with the pictures of Rick's piece being presented to Sandy and the guys had seen both the mag and read the forum and were pleased with such a positive response.

Chris Morgan is the workshop manager and he asked me to pass on his gratitude for allowing the guys work to be involved in the day and he stated that the impact the comments about Rick's piece had had on Ted, the lad who carved it, was brilliant, it has certainly helped Ted with his rehabilitation, his confidence has gone to another level.

The picture below is of Ted, Chris and Dave gratefully holding the chq's

View attachment 21365

Click to expand...

That is great Paul, and a nice photo. Pieces from the workshop have really added to the H4H day, and Rick's piece is stunning. Hope our donations help in a small way to keep the workshop going, as it seems to be really making a difference to many lifes.

Thanks Paul for your involvement, which is really appreciated. Hopefully the partnership of all concerned will continue for many a year.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 30, 2016)

richart said:



			That is great Paul, and a nice photo. Pieces from the workshop have really added to the H4H day, and Rick's piece is stunning. Hope our donations help in a small way to keep the workshop going, as it seems to be really making a difference to many lifes.

Thanks Paul for your involvement, which is really appreciated. Hopefully the partnership of all concerned will continue for many a year.
		
Click to expand...

They've already mentioned next year&#128515; Maybe come up with a few ideas early next year to put to them.


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Went to visit the Woodwork Shop at Phoenix House Catterick today to present a couple of Chq's from the money raised for the carved pieces from this years H4H day,
Ted, who carved Rick's piece was over the moon with the pictures of Rick's piece being presented to Sandy and the guys had seen both the mag and read the forum and were pleased with such a positive response.

Chris Morgan is the workshop manager and he asked me to pass on his gratitude for allowing the guys work to be involved in the day and he stated that the impact the comments about Rick's piece had had on Ted, the lad who carved it, was brilliant, it has certainly helped Ted with his rehabilitation, his confidence has gone to another level.

The picture below is of Ted, Chris and Dave gratefully holding the chq's

View attachment 21365

Click to expand...

That's excellent Paul, and thank you for your input and support. 

I think a couple of mini meets that we have during the year amongst ourselves we could raise a few quid to send to them directly without it affecting or deflecting our main support & sponsorship to H4H's, as they say, 'every little helps' :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			That's excellent Paul, and thank you for your input and support. 

I think a couple of mini meets that we have during the year amongst ourselves we could raise a few quid to send to them directly without it affecting or deflecting our main support & sponsorship to H4H's, as they say, 'every little helps' :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Superb idea Robin, thanks again


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 1, 2016)

Great picture! :thup:


pauldj42 said:



			Went to visit the Woodwork Shop at Phoenix House Catterick today to present a couple of Chq's from the money raised for the carved pieces from this years H4H day,
Ted, who carved Rick's piece was over the moon with the pictures of Rick's piece being presented to Sandy and the guys had seen both the mag and read the forum and were pleased with such a positive response.

Chris Morgan is the workshop manager and he asked me to pass on his gratitude for allowing the guys work to be involved in the day and he stated that the impact the comments about Rick's piece had had on Ted, the lad who carved it, was brilliant, it has certainly helped Ted with his rehabilitation, his confidence has gone to another level.

The picture below is of Ted, Chris and Dave gratefully holding the chq's

View attachment 21365

Click to expand...


----------

